# Sticky  AVSForum Blu-ray Disc Review Database



## Ralph Potts

*Greetings,*
Edit~PmDb|Reviews On Deck​
Below is an alphabetized listing of the Blu-ray Disc reviews that have been posted on our website. As new reviews are posted the list will be updated. Each title is linked so that clicking on the movie title will take you directly to the review. I have included a numeric listing section for titles that begin with a number rather than a letter.
Atmos as well as DTS:X Audio formatted Blu-Ray Disk are now being sorted uniquely.
UHD Blu-Ray is under unique heading to include 4K and 8K (forthcoming).
The presence of an asterisk * * denotes placement on my list of recommended Blu-ray Discs.


Cheers,


A | B | C | D | E | F | G | H | I | J | K L | M |  N | O | P | Q | R | S | T | U | V W | X |  Y | Z

Spotlight | 3D | Numbers || UHD | DTS:X | Atmos

*Blu-Ray Reviews Spotlight*

Animal House And The Blues Brothers
B.B. King Live
Battle Royale
Battlestar Galactica: Remastered And Definitive Collections
The Big Lebowski
Dinosaurs: Giants Of Patagonia & The Ultimate Wave Tahiti (Imax)
Experiment In Terror & Our Man Flint
Fiddler On The Roof: 40th Anniversary Edition
The Following Season Two
Foreigner Live
The Full Monty
The Hustler
In The Heat Of The Night
It's a Wonderful Life 70th Anniversary
JFK Ultimate Collector's Edition
King Of Kings
The Lego Ninjago Movie
Megadeath Live
My Fair Lady 50th Anniversary Edition
The Notebook: Ultimate Collector's Edition
Once Upon A Time: The Complete Second Season
Outlander Season Two
The Outlaw Josey Wales
Road Trip
Roots: The Complete Original Series
Scrooged
Spartacus: Restored Edition
Star Trek Tng Season 5 & Unification
Star Trek Enterprise Season Three
The Thin Red Line
The Walking Dead: The Complete First Season
_The Way Back_
Tora! Tora! Tora!
The Wire: The Complete Series
Woodstock 3 Days Of Peace 40th Anniversary
You Can't Take It With You
The X-Files Collector's Set

*Blu-Ray Reviews 3D*
47 Ronin 3D - A/V Rating = 83
300: Rise Of An Empire 3D - A/V Rating = 88
A Monster In Paris 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Alita: Battle Angel 3D - A/V Rating = 96
The Amazing Spider Man 2 3D - A/V Rating = 90
Ant-Man ~ Marvel's 3D A/V= 92
Arabia 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Arthur Christmas 3D - A/V Rating = 87
A Very Harold And Kumar Christmas 3D - A/V Rating = 90
The Amazing Spider Man 3D - A/V Rating = 86
The Avengers 3D - A/V Rating = 93
The Adventures Of Tintin 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Avatar 3D - A/V Rating = 100
Bait 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Beauty And The Beast 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk 3D - A/V = 91"]
Bolt 3D - A/V Rating = 93
The Boxtrolls 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Brave 3D - A/V Rating = _95_
Captain America The First Avenger - A/V Rating = 87
Captain America: Civil War 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Cars 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Cars 2 3D - A/V Rating = 98
Cirque Du Soleil: Journey Of Man 3D - A/V Rating = 82
Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs 2 3D - A/V Rating = 89
The Darkest Hour 3D - A/V Rating = 82
Despicable Me 2 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Dial M For Murder 3D - A/V Rating = 70
The Divergent Series: Insurgent 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Dolphin Tale 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Dredd 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Drive Angry 3D - A/V Rating = 90
Edge Of Tomorrow 3D - A/V Rating = 96
Epic 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Escape From Planet Earth 3D - A/V Rating = 94
Everest 3D A/V= 96
The Final Destination 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Finding Nemo 3D - A/V Rating = _94_
Frankenweenie 3D - A/V Rating = 90
Fright Night 3D
Gamer 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Ghostbusters: Answer the Call 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Ghosts Of The Abyss 3D - A/V Rating = 82
Ghost Rider: Spirit Of Vengeance 3D - A/V Rating = 82
G.I. Joe Retaliation 3D - A/V Rating = 90
Gnomeo And Juliet 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Gravity 3D - A/V Rating = 98
The Great Gatsby 3D - A/V Rating = 91
The Green Hornet 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Green Lantern 3D - A/V Rating = 82
Godzilla 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Hansel & Gretel Witch Hunters 3D - A/V Rating = 89
The Hobbit An Unexpected Journey 3D - A/V Rating = 95
The Hobbit: The Desolation Of Smaug 3D - A/V Rating = 94
The Hobbit: The Desolation Of Smaug Extended Edition 3D - A/V Rating = 94
The Hobbit: The Battle Of The Five Armies 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Hugo 3D - A/V Rating = 94
House Of Wax 3D - A/V Rating = 77
Ice Age: Continental Drift 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Imax: Sharks And Ocean Wonderland 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Imax: To The Actic 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Immortals 3D - A/V Rating = 87
In the Heart of the Sea 3D A/V= 93
I, Robot 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Island Of Lemurs: Madagascar 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Jack The Giant Slayer 3D - A/V Rating = _95_
John Carter 3D - A/V Rating = 86
Journey 2: The Mysterious Island 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
Jumper 3D - A/V Rating = 85
The Jungle Book 3D Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = 94
Jupiter Ascending 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Jurassic Park 3D - A/V Rating = 83
Jurassic World 3D = A/V = 93
Khumba 3D - A/V Rating = 85
Kong: Skull Island - A/V Rating = 93
Kung Fu Panda 2 3D - A/V Rating = 94
The Lego Movie: Everything Is Awesome Edition - A/V Rating = _97_
Life Of Pi 3D - A/V Rating = 95
The Lion King 3D - A/V Rating = 89
The Little Mermaid 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Doctor Strange 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Dr. Seuss' The Lorax 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Dredd 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Mad Max: Fury Road 3D - A/V Rating = 97
Madagascar 3 - Europe's Most Wanted - A/V Rating = 94
Man Of Steel 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Mars Needs Moms 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Meet The Robinsons 3D
Men In Black 3 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Minions 3D A/V= 91
Moana 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Monster's Inc. 3D - A/V Rating = _97_
Monster's University 3D - A/V Rating = 94
My Bloody Valentine 3D - A/V Rating = 85
The Nightmare Before Christmas 3D - A/V Rating = 90
Oz The Great And Powerful 3D - A/V Rating = _100_
Pacific Rim 3D - A/V Rating = _95_
Pan 3D A/V= 97
Passengers 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Pat Metheny: The Orchestrion Project - A/V Rating = 78
Peter Gabriel - New Blood - Live In London 3D - A/V Rating = 94
Priest 3D - A/V Rating = 84
Piranha 3D - A/V Rating = 82
Pirates Of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Pixels 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Planes 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Point Break 3D A/V= 89
Poltergeist 3D - A/V Rating = 90
Pompeii 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Prometheus 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Resident Evil: Retribution 3D - A/V Rating = 91
R.I.P.D. 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Rise Of The Guardians 3D - A/V Rating = _98_
San Andreas 3D - A/V = 94
Sea Rex: Journey To A Prehistoric World 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Silent Hill Revelation 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Sin City: A Dame To Kill For 3D - A/V Rating = 98
The Smurfs 2 3D - A/V Rating = 90
Spider-Man: Homecoming 3D - A/V Rating = 92
The Spongebob Movie: Sponge Out Of Water 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Sports Illustrated Swimsuit 2011: The 3D Experience - A/V Rating = 80
Spy Kids: All The Time In The World 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Stalingrad 3D - A/V Rating = 86
Star Trek Into Darkness 3D - A/V Rating = 96
Star Wars: The Force Awakens 3D Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = 98
Tangled 3D - A/V Rating = _93_
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3D A/V= 93
Terminator Genisys 3D A/V = 92
Thor 3D
The Three Musketeers 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Titanic 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Top Gun 3D - A/V Rating = 86
Toy Story 3D - A/V Rating = 88
Toy Story 2 3D- A/V Rating = 94
Toy Story 3 3D - A/V Rating = 97
Transformers: Dark Of The Moon 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Transformers: Age Of Extinction 3D - A/V Rating = 95
Transformers: The Last Knight 3D - A/V Rating = 95
Tron/Tron: Legacy 3D - A/V Rating = 93
Turbo 3D - A/V Rating = 95
Underworld: Awakening 3D - A/V Rating = 92
Up 3D - A/V Rating = 94
The Walk 3D A/V= 96
The Wizard Of Oz 3D - A/V Rating = 89
Wolf Totem 3D A/V= 88
The Wolverine 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Wonder Woman 3D - A/V Rating = 97
World War Z 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Wrath Of The Titans 3D = A/V Rating = 90
Wreck It Ralph 3D - A/V Rating = _97_
Yogi Bear 3D - A/V Rating = 87

*Blu-Ray Reviews By The Numbers*
2 Guns - A/V Rating = 88
3 Days To Kill - A/V Rating = 95
4.3.2.1 - A/V Rating = 87
$5 A Day - A/V Rating = 74
The 5th Wave A/V = 95
7 Seconds
The 7th Voyage Of Sinbad
9th Life of Louis Drax - A/V Rating = 84
10 - A/V Rating = 72
10 Things I Hate About You - A/V Rating = 79
12 Rounds - A/V Rating = 92
12 Years A Slave - A/V Rating = 91
13 - A/V Rating = 84
13 Going On 30
16 Wishes - A/V Rating = 80
17 Again - A/V Rating = 84
20th Century Women - A/V Rating = 85
21 Bridges - A/V Rating = 89
21 Jump Street - A/V Rating = 87
22 Jump Street - A/V Rating = 89
30 Days Of Night: Dark Days - A/V Rating = 86
30 Minutes Or Less - A/V Rating = 92
The 33 A/V= 91
44 Inch Chest - A/V Rating = 83
88 Minutes
99 Homes A/V= 83
127 Hours - A/V Rating = _90_
(500) Days Of Summer - A/V Rating = 81
2012 - A/V Rating = 93
1408
10,000 Bc

*A*
A Bridge Too Far
A Bug's Life - A/V Rating = _98_
A Charlie Brown Christmas - A/V Rating = 79
A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving - A/V Rating = 80
A Christmas Carol - A/V Rating = 92
A Clockwork Orange 40th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 77
A Common Man - A/V Rating = 85
A Dog's Purpose - A/V Rating = 86
A Dog's Journey - A/V Rating = 86
A Serious Man - A/V Rating = 88
A Christmas Story - Ultimate Collectior's Edition _72_
A Glimpse Into The Mind Of Charles Swan - A/V Rating = 87
A Good Day To Die Hard - A/V Rating = _95_
A Haunted House - A/V Rating = 86
A Horrible Way To Die - A/V Rating = 82
A League Of Their Own - A/V Rating = 82
A League of Their Own 25th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 82
A Lego Brickumentary A/V = 83
A Million Ways To Die In The West - A/V Rating = 90
A Nightmare On Elm Street (2010) - A/V Rating = 84
A Streecar Named Desire - A/V Rating = 80
Another Earth - A/V Rating = 76
A Single Man - A/V Rating = 90
A United Kingdom - A/V Rating = 87
About Last Night - A/V Rating = 90
About Time - A/V Rating = 90
Accidents Happen - A/V Rating = 81
Accidental Love - A/V Rating = 77
According To Greta - A/V Rating 88
Act Of Valor - A/V Rating = 88
The Addams Family - A/V Rating = 97
Admission - A/V Rating = 84
Adore - A/V Rating = 87
Adrift - A/V Rating = 91
Adventures In Babysitting - A/V Rating = 78
Adventureland - A/V Rating = 79
Afflicted - A/V Rating = 87
African Cats - A/V Rating = 89
The African Queen - A/V Rating = 76
Aftermath- A/V Rating = 87
The Aftermath - A/V Rating = 91
After The Sunset - A/V Rating = 84
The Adjustment Bureau - A/V Rating = 86
Adoration - A/V Rating = 80
After Earth - A/V Rating = 92
Aggression Scale, The - A/V Rating = 87
Airport - A/V Rating = 80
Alcatraz: The Complete Series - A/V Rating = 84
Alfred Hitchcock Masterpiece Collection - A/V Rating = 81
All the Money in the World - A/V Rating = 88
Amour - A/V Rating = _84_
A Mighty Heart - A/V Rating = 79
A Monster Calls - A/V Rating = 90
Apollo 18 - A/V Rating = 81
A Woman, A Gun, And A Noodle Shop - A/V Rating = 90
A.I. Artificial Intelligence
Air Force One - A/V Rating = 83
Aladdin Diamond Edition - A/V Rating = 93
Alexander And The Terrible Horrible No Good Very Bad Day - A/V Rating = 86
Alice In Wonderland 60th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 86
Alice In Wonderland - A/V Rating = 91
Alien Anthology - A/V Rating = _85_
Aliens In The Attic - A/V Rating = 90
All About Steve - A/V Rating = 85
All Eyez on Me - A/V Rating = 93
All Is Bright - A/V Rating = 82
All The Boys Love Mandy Lane - A/V Rating = 80
The Almighty Johnsons Season 1 - A/V Rating = 81
Almost Christmas - A/V Rating = 89
Almost Famous: The Bootleg Cut - A/V Rating = 84
Aloha Fluffy: Gabriel Iglesias Live From Hawaii - A/V Rating = 83
Altitude - A/V Rating = 82
Amelia - A/V Rating = 88
Amelie - A/V Rating = _87_
The American - A/V Rating = 88
American Animals - A/V Rating = 86
The Americans: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 86
American Beauty - A/V Rating = _83_
American Crime Story: The People v. O.J. Simpson - A/V Rating = 87
American Horror Story The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 84
American Horror Story Asylum - A/V Rating = 86
American Hustle - A/V Rating = 89
American Masters - Norman Lear: Just Another Version of You - A/V Rating = 82
American Pie - A/V Rating = 81
American Reunion - A/V Rating = 83
The Amityville Horror
American Graffiti - A/V Rating = 74
The Amityville Horror (2005) - A/V Rating = 85
Amityville: The Awakening - A/V Rating = 87
Angel of Mine - A/V Rating = 85
Annabelle - A/V Rating = 88
Annabelle: Creation - A/V Rating = 94
Annabelle Comes Home - A/V Rating = 92
An Education - A/V Rating = 84
Anchorman: The Legend Of Ron Burgundy - A/V Rating = 80
Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues - A/V Rating = 89
And Soon The Darkness - A/V Rating = 81
Animal Kingdom - A/V Rating = 83
Animal Kingdom The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 88
Animation Express - A/V Rating= _90_
Angels And Demons - A/V Rating = 88
Angels Sing - A/V Rating = 81
Anger Management
Angry Birds Toons Season One Vol. 1 - A/V Rating = 85
Anonymous - A/V Rating = 76
Another Earth - A/V Rating = 76
Anthropoid - A/V Rating = 85
The Answer Man - A/V Rating = 82
Antwone Fisher
Apollo 11 - A/V Rating = 93
Apollo 13: 20th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 92
Appaloosa
Archer: Season Two - A/V Rating = 84
Archer: Season Four - A/V Rating = 84
Archer: The Complete Fifth Season - A/V Rating = 86
Arctic Tale - A/V Rating = 72
Argo - A/V Rating = 87
Armageddon - A/V Rating = 90
Armored - A/V Rating = 89
The Armstrong Lie - A/V Rating = 86
The Art Of Getting By - A/V Rating = 79
The Art of Racing in the Rain - A/V rating = 86
The Artist - A/V Rating = 85
As Above So Below - A/V Rating = 90
The A Team - A/V Rating = 89
Attack The Block - A/V Rating = 82
August: Osage County - A/V Rating = 90
Austenland - A/V Rating = 81
Australia
Avatar - A/V Rating = _100_
Avatar: Extended Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = _100_
Avengers Age Of Ultron - A/V Rating = 89
The Awakening - A/V Rating = 86

*B*
Babe - A/V Rating = 84
Babylon A.D.
Backdraft - A/V Rating = 88
Back To The Future Trilogy - A/V Rating = 87
Back To The Future 30th Anniversary Trilogy = A/V = 87
Back-Up Plan, The = A/V Rating = 88
Bad Boys = A/V Rating = 80
Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa = A/V Rating = 84
Jack Ass Presents: Bad Grandpa .5 - A/V Rating = 84
Bad Lieutenant: Port Of Call New Orleans - A/V Rating = 79
Bad Teacher - A/V Rating = 85
Bad Moms - A/V Rating = 90
A Bad Moms Christmas - A/V Rating = 89
Baggage Claim - A/V Rating = 88
Ballers The Complete First Season A/V=87
Ballers: The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 87
Bambi: Diamond Edition - A/V Rating = 84
Bangkok Dangerous
The Bank Job
Banshee The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 88
Banshee: The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 87
Banshee: The Complete Third Season A/V= 89
Banshee: The Complete Fourth Season - A/V Rating = 89
Barbarella - A/V Rating = 84
Barry Munday - A/V Rating = 79
Baseball: The Tenth Inning - A/V Rating = 77
Basket Case - A/V Rating = 79
Bates Motel Season One - A/V Rating = 84
Bates Motel Season Two - A/V Rating = 86
Batman: The Movie
Batman Vs. Robin - A/V Rating = 88
Battle: Los Angeles - A/V Rating = 96
Battle of the Sexes - A/V Rating = 88
Battle Of The Year - A/V Rating = 93
Battleship - A/V Rating = 94
Battlestar Galactica Razor - A/V Rating = 85
Battlestar Galactica: Season 4 - A/V Rating = 85
Battlestar Galactica: Blood & Chrome - A/V Rating = 86
Bears - A/V Rating = 92
Beastly - A/V Rating = 81
Beats, Rhymes And Life: The Travels Of A Tribe Called Quest - A/V Rating = 89
Beautiful Boy - A/V Rating = 82
Beautiful Creatures - A/V Rating = 88
Beauty And The Beast - A/V Rating = _94_
The Beauty Of Snakes - A/V Rating = 78
The Beaver - A/V Rating = 82
Bedtime Stories - A/V Rating = 87
Before I Go To Sleep - A/V Rating = 83
Begin Again - A/V Rating = 86
The Belko Experiment - A/V Rating = 88
Bereavement - A/V Rating = 88
Bessie - A/V Rating = 90
Best of Enemies - A/V Rating = 85
Beverly Hills Chihuahua
Beyond A Reasonable Doubt - A/V Rating = 76
The Big Bang Theory Season Five - A/V Rating = 81
The Big Bang Theory Season Eight - A/V Rating = 83
Big Eyes - A/V Rating = 85
Big Hero 6 - A/V Rating = 98
Big Little Lies - A/V Rating = 88
Big Little Lies Season Two - A/V Rating = 88
Big Miracle - A/V Rating = 84
A Bigger Splash - A/V Rating = 86
The Big Short A/V= 89
The Big Sick - A/V Rating = 85
The Big Year - A/V Rating = 86
Bill Cosby: Far From Finished - A/V Rating = 83
The Birdcage - A/V Rating = 82
The Blackcoat's Daughter - A/V Rating = 85
The Black Dahlia - A/V Rating = 88
Black Dynamite - A/V Rating = 82
Black Hat - A/V Rating = 88
Black Mass A/V= 88
Black Or White - A/V Rating = 86
Black Sea - A/V Rating = 91
Black Swan - A/V Rating = 88
Blair Witch - A/V Rating = 92
Blended - A/V Rating = 85
Blinded by the Light - A/V Rating = 90
The Blind Side - A/V Rating = _84_
Blindspotting - A/V Rating = 91
Blockers - A/V Rating = 90
Blood: The Last Vampire - A/V Rating = 91
Blue Crush 2 - A/V Rating = 85
Blue Jasmine - A/V Rating = 85
Blue Ruin - A/V Rating = 84
Blue Valentine - A/V Rating = 83
Boardwalk Empire The Complete Third Season - A/V Rating = 88
Boardwalk Empire: The Complete Fourth Season - A/V Rating = 89
Boardwalk Empire: The Complete Fifth Season - A/V Rating = 89
Boardwalk Empire: The Complete Series - A/V Rating = 89
The Bodyguard - A/V Rating = 78
Body Of Lies
Bolt - A/V Rating = _100_
Bombshell - A/V Rating = 88
Bonnie & Clyde - A/V Rating = 88
Book Club - A/V rating = 85
The Book Of Eli - A/V Rating = 90
The Book Of Life - A/V Rating = 98
Booksmart - A/V Rating = 89
The Book Thief - A/V Rating = 89
The Boondock Saints
The Boondock Saints Ii: All Saints Day - A/V Rating 87
The Boss - A/V Rating = 89
Boss: Season Two - A/V Rating = 87
Boulevard - A/V Rating = 85
Bounce - A/V Rating = 77
The Bounty Hunter - A/V Rating = 85
The Bourne Identity/The Bourne Supremacy - A/V Rating = 90
The Bourne Legacy - A/V Rating = 92
The Box - A/V Rating = 79
The Boy A/V = 88
Boy Erased - A/V Rating = 85
The Boy In The Striped Pajamas - A/V Rating = 85
The Boy Next Door - A/V Rating = 87
Boyhood - A/V Rating = 82
Boyz N The Hood - A/V Rating = 80
Brad's Status - A/V Rating = 88
Braveheart - A/V Rating = _87_
Brazil - A/V Rating = 78
Breakfast At Tiffany's 50th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 81
The Breakfast Club 30th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 84
The Breakfast Club Criterion Collection - A/V Rating = 89
Breaking Bad: Season 1 - A/V Rating = 80
Breaking In - A/V Rating = 89
Breathless - A/V Rating = 81
Bridesmaids - A/V Rating = 88
Bride Wars - A/V Rating = 84
Bridge Of Spies A/V= 92
Bridge On The River Kwai, The - A/V Rating = 86
Brightburn - A/V Rating = 93
Brigsby Bear - A/V Rating = 86
Broken City - A/V Rating = 85
Broken Embraces - A/V Rating 90
Broken Trail
Brooklyn A/V= 88
Brooklyn's Finest - A/V Rating = 88
Bronson - A/V Rating = 79
Brothers - A/V Rating = 85
Bruno - A/V Rating = 88
Bucky Larson: Born To Be A Stary - A/V Rating = 89
Buena Vista Social Club Criterion Collection - A/V Rating = 84
Bullhead - A/V Rating = 86
Burning Plain, The - A/V Rating = 83
Burnt A/V= 88
Buster's Mal Heart - A/V Rating = 82
Burying The Ex - A/V Rating = 90
Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid
The Butler - A/V Rating = 87
Butter - A/V Rating = 85

*C*
Cabaret 40th Anniversary Blu-Ray Book - A/V Rating = 85
Cable Guy, The - A/V Rating = 82
Cake - A/V Rating = 86
Cadillac Records - A/V Rating = 84
The Cabin In The Woods - A/V Rating = 89
Calvary - A/V Rating = 87
The Campaign - A/V Rating = 88
Can't Hardly Wait
Camp Rock: Extended Rock Star Edition
The Captain - A/V Rating = 90
Captain America: The Winter Soldier - A/V Rating = 97
Captain Phillips = A/V Rating = 90
Carnival of Souls Criterion Collection - A/V Rating = 84
Carrie
Carrie (2013) - A/V Rating = 89
Cars - A/V Rating = 97
Case 39 - A/V Rating = 86
Casino Royale Collector's Edition _89_
The Casual Vacancy - A/V Rating = 83
Catfish - A/V Rating = 76
Cedar Rapids = A/V Rating = 83
Cemetery Junction - A/V Rating = 83
Central Intelligence - A/V Rating = 89
Centurion - A/V Rating = 86
Ceremony - A/V Rating = 81
The Change-Up - A/V Rating = 86
Chappie - A/V Rating = 94
Chariots Of Fire - A/V Rating = 86
Charlie's Angels - A/V Rating = 88
Chef - A/V Rating = 85
Chasing Amy - A/V Rating = 71
Child's Play - A/V Rating = 91
The Children Of The Corn - A/V Rating = 81
Chillerama - A/V Rating = 78
Chimpanzee - A/V Rating = 92
Chinatown - A/V Rating = 84
Chips - A/V Rating = 91
Chi-Raq A/V= 91
Chloe - A/V Rating = 84
Chocolate - A/V = 90
Christine: A/V = 83
Chronicle - A/V Rating = 87
The Chronicles Of Narnia - The Lion, The Witch, & The Wardrobe _97_
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian*99*
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Voyage Of The Dawn Treader - A/V Rating = 89
Cinderella - A/V Rating = 94
Cinderalla Diamond Edition - A/V Rating = 88
The Circle - A/V Rating = 87
Citizen Four - A/V Rating = 83
Citizen Kane Ultimate Edition - A/V Rating = 82
Cj7 - A/V Rating = 87
Clash Of The Titans (2010) - A/V Rating = 88
Clear And Present Danger
Cleopatra 50th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 89
Cliffhanger - A/V Rating = 87
Cloud Atlas - A/V Rating = 91
Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs - A/V Rating = 91
Cloverfield - A/V Rating = _95_
The Cloverfield Paradox - A/V Rating = 97
Clueless - A/V Rating = 82
Coastal Dawns
Coco Before Chanel - A/V Rating = 81
Cocoon - A/V Rating = 76
The Code - A/V Rating = 84
Collateral - A/V Rating = 80
Collateral Beauty - A/V Rating = 87
Colossal - A/V Rating = 87
College Road Trip
The Color Purple - A/V Rating = 78
Colombiana - A/V Rating = 90
Columbus Circle - A/V Rating = 81
Coming Home A/V= 87
Commitment - A/V Rating = 95
The Company Men - A/V Rating = 86
Conan The Barbarian - A/V Rating = 78
Confessions Of A Shopaholic - A/V Rating = 84
The Confirmation A/V=84
The Conjuring - A/V Rating = 93
The Conjuring 2 - A/V Rating = 94
The Conspirator - A/V Rating = 86
Contagion - A/V Rating = 88
Continuum Season Two - A/V Rating = 88
Continuum Season Three - A/V Rating = 88
Contraband - A/V Rating = 91
Conviction - A/V Rating = 83
Cop Car: A/V = 82
Cop Out - A/V Rating = 77
Corteo: Cirque Du Soleil
Cosmos: A Spacetime Odyssey - A/V Rating = 95
The Cotton Club Encore - A/V Rating = 86
Countdown - A/V Rating = 91
Country Strong - A/V Rating = 88
The Counterfeiters
Cowboys And Aliens - A/V Rating = 92
The Craft - A/V Rating = 82
Crawl - A/V Rating = 93
The Crazies (2010) - A/V Rating = 91
Crazy Rich Asians - A/V Rating = 89
Crazy, Stupid, Love - A/V Rating = 85
Crazy Heart - A/V Rating = 78
Creed A/V= 92
Criminal - A/V Rating = 92
The Croods - A/V Rating = 96
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - A/V Rating = 85
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon (Separate Release) - A/V Rating = 85
The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button - A/V Rating = _92_
Curse Of Chucky - A/V Rating = 90
The Curse of La Llorona - A/V Rating = 92
Cutthroat Island - A/V Rating = 89
Cyrus - A/V Rating = 82

*D*
The D Train - A/V Rating = 85
Dallas Buyers Club - A/V Rating = 83
Damned By Dawn - A/V Rating = 84
Dancing On The Edge - A/V Rating = 85
Dances With Wolves: 20th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 84
The Danish Girl A/V= 91
Danny Collins - A/V Rating = 87
Daredevil Director's Cut
The Dark Crystal - A/V Rating = 78
The Dark Knight - A/V Rating = _95_
The Dark Knight Rises - A/V Rating = _97_
Darkest Hour - A/V rating = 89
The Darkness - A/V Rating = 88
Dark Shadows - A/V Rating = 90
Dark Skies - A/V Rating = 90
Dark Waters - A/V Rating = 87
Das Boot 2 Disc Collectors Set - A/V Rating = _88_
Date Night - A/V Rating = 83
The Da Vinci Code - A/V Rating = 85
Days Of Thunder
The Day The Earth Stood Still
The Day The Earth Stood Still (2008) - A/V Rating = 87
Daydream Nation - A/V Rating = 85
Day Watch
The Dead - A/V Rating = 76
Deadline - A/V Rating = 82
The Dead Don't Die - A/V Rating = 89
Dead Man Down - A/V Rating = 90
Dead Poet's Society - A/V Rating = 77
Deadspace Aftermath - A/V Rating = 71
Dead Space Downfall
Dear Mr. Gacy - A/V Rating = 78
Dear John - A/V Rating = 89
Death At A Funeral (2007) - A/V Rating = 81
The Death of Superman - A/V Rating = 88
Death Proof
Death Race 2 - A/V Rating = 86
Death Race 3: Inferno - A/V Rating = 92
Death Wish - A/V Rating = 88
The Debt - A/V Rating = 87
Deception
The Deep - A/V Rating = 76
Defiance - A/V Rating = 83
Defiance: Season One - A/V Rating = 87
Defiance: Season Two - A/V Rating = 87
Deli Man - A/V Rating = 86
Deliver Us From Evil - A/V Rating - 89
Den of Thieves - A/V Rating = 90
The Descendants - A/V Rating = _84_
Despicable Me - A/V Rating = 93
Despicable Me 2 - A/V Rating = 95
Destroyer - A/V Rating = 90
Detriot - A/V Rating = 87
The Deuce: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 87
Devil - A/V Rating = 87
The Devil Inside - A/V Rating = 80
Dexter: Season One
Dexter: Season Two - A/V Rating = 86
Dexter: Season Three - A/V Rating = 88
Dexter: Season Three - A/V Rating = 87
Dexter: Season Four - A/V Rating = 88
Dexter: Season Six - A/V Rating = 91
Dexter: The Final Season - A/V Rating = 91
The Diary Of Anne Frank - A/V Rating = 81
The Diary Of A Teenage Girl A/V= 82
Diary Of A Wimpy Kid - A/V Rating = 82
Diary Of A Wimpy Kid: Dog Days - A/V Rating = 85
Diary Of A Wimpy Kid: Roderick Rules - A/V Rating = 83
Diary Of The Dead
Dick Tracy - A/V Rating = 84
The Dictator - A/V Rating = 85
Did You Hear About The Morgans? - A/V Rating = 85
Die Hard 25th Anniversary Collection - A/V Rating = 86
Dig: Season One - A/V Rating = 86
Digging Up The Marrow - A/V Rating = 82
The Dilemma - A/V Rating = 87
Dinner For Schmucks - A/V Rating = 85
Dirty Dancing 30th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 76
Disgrace - A/V Rating = 88
Disappearance Of Alice Creed, The - A/V Rating = 88
The Disappearance Of Eleanor Rigby - A/V Rating = 85
Disobedience - A/V Rating = 83
District 13: Ultimatum - A/V Rating = 87
The Divide - A/V Rating = 82
Divergent - A/V Rating = 93
Django Unchained - A/V Rating = 88
Doctor Who: The Complete Eleventh Series - A/V Rating = 89
Dodgeball
Dogtown And Z-Boys - A/V Rating = 75
Dollhouse Season One - A/V Rating - 83
Dolphin Tale 2 - A/V Rating = 86
Don Mckay - A/V Rating - 84
Dope = A/V = 87
Dora and the Lost City of Gold - A/V Rating =92
Doubt - A/V Rating = 86
Downtow Abby Season Three - A/V Rating = 88
Downtow Abbey Season Four - A/V Rating = 87
Downtow Abbey: Season Five - A/V Rating = 87
Downtow Abbey: Season Six A/V= 87
Downton Abbey: The Movie - A/V Rating = 92
Dracula Untold - A/V Rating = 88
Draft Day - A/V Rating = 88
Dragged Across Concrete - A/V Rating = 88
Dragon - A/V Rating = 89
Dragonball Evolution - A/V Rating = 92
Dream House - A/V Rating = 86
Dreamscape - A/V Rating = 72
The Dressmaker - A/V Rating = 86
Dressed To Kill: The Criterion Collection - A/V Rating = 83
Drillbit Taylor: Extended Survival Edition
Drive - A/V Rating = 90
Driven To Kill - A/V Rating = 68
The Drop - A/V Rating = 87
The Duchess
Dude Where's My Car?
Dumber And Dumber To - A/V Rating = 84
Dylan Dog: Dead Of Night - A/V Rating = 85

*E*

Eagle Eye
The Eagle - A/V Rating = 86
Early Man - A/V Rating = 89
Earth - A/V Rating = 88
The East - A/V Rating = 84
Eastbound And Down: The Complete Fourth And Final Season - A/V Rating = 87
Easy A - A/V Rating = 88
Easy Virtue - A/V Rating = 83
Easy Rider - A/V Rating = 80
Eat Pray Love - A/V Rating = 82
Echelon Conspiracy - A/V Rating = 85
Echoes - A/V Rating = 80
The Eclipse - A/V Rating = 84
Eddie the Eagle A/V=89
Eden Log - A/V Rating = 82
The Edge - A/V Rating = 78
Edge Of Darkness - A/V Rating = 85
The Edge of Seventeen - A/V Rating = 86
Edward Scissor Hands: 25th Anniversary = A/V = 83
Eighth Grade - A/V Rating = 84
Election
Elektra: Director's Cut - A/V Rating = 90
Elle - A/V Rating = 78
Elysium - A/V Rating = 92
Empire Of The Sun - A/V Rating = _85_
Empire: The Complete First Season A/V = 91
End Of Watch - A/V Rating = 88
Ender's Game - A/V Rating = 96
Enemy At The Gates - A/V Rating = 82
Enlightened: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 83
Enough Said - A/V Rating = 83
Enter The Dragon: 40th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 89
The Entitled - A/V Rating = 82
Entourage: A/V = 88
The Equalizer - A/V Rating = 94
Equity - A/V Rating = 85
Escape From New York - A/V Rating = 78
Escape Room - A/V Rating = 93
Escobar: Paradise Lost A/V = 85
E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial - A/V Rating = _90_
Event Horizon
Everybody Wants Some! - A/V Rating = 84
Everything Everything - A/V Rating = 91
Everly - A/V Rating = 86
Evil Dead, The - A/V Rating = 83
Evil Dead (2013) - A/V Rating = 97
The Exception - A/V Rating = 86
Exodus Gods And Kings - A/V Rating = 96
The Exorcism Of Emily Rose
The Expendables 2 - A/V Rating = 87
The Expendables 3 - A/V Rating = 93
The Experiment - A/V Rating = 86
Exterminators- A/V Rating = 78
Extract - A/V Rating = 76
The Extraordinary Adventures Of Adele Blanc-Sec - A/V Rating = 90
Extraordinary Measures - A/V Rating = 88
Extremely Loud And Incredibly Close - A/V Rating = 93
Excision - A/V Rating = 92
Eyeborgs - A/V Rating = 83

*F*
The Fall - A/V Rating = _91_
Fame - A/V Rating = 90
The Family - A/V Rating = 87
Family Guy: It's A Trap! - A/V Rating = 85
Family Guy: Something, Something, Something, Dark Side - A/V Rating = 84
Fanboys - A/V Rating = 79
Fantasia/Fantasia 2000 - A/V Rating = 90
Fantastic Mr. Fox - A/V Rating = 85
A Fantastic Woman - A/V Rating = 84
The Farewell - A/V Rating = 87
Far From The Madding Crowd - A/V Rating = 88
Fargo: Year Two A/V= 86
Faster - A/V Rating = 91
Fast Color - A/V Rating = 90
Fast Five - A/V Rating = 94
Fast & Furious 6 - A/V Rating = 93
Fast Times At Ridgemont High - A/V Rating = 71
Father Figures - A/V Rating = 89
The Favourite - A/V Rating = 91
Fear The Walking Dead: Season 1 (Special Edition) A/V= 87
Fear the Walking Dead: The Complete Third Season - A/V rating = 88
Fences - A/V Rating = 86
Felon
The Fifth Estate - A/V Rating = 90
Fight Club - A/V Rating = _93_
The Fighter - A/V Rating = 88
Fighting with My Family - A/V Rating = 87
The Final Destination - A/V Rating = 89
Final Fantasy Vii: Advent Children Complete - A/V Rating = 91
The Final Girls A/V = 88
Finding Dory - A/V Rating = 96
Firefly
Firefly 15th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 81
The Finest Hours A/V=93
Fired Up - A/V Rating = 84
Fire On The Amazon - A/V Rating = 72
Fire With Fire - A/V Rating = 84
The Firm - A/V Rating = 83
First Kill - A/V Rating = 83
The First Purge - A/V Rating = 91
Flight - A/V Rating = 90
Flipped - A/V Rating = 80
Florence Foster Jenkins - A/V Rating = 85
The Florida Project - A/V Rating = 82
The Flowers Of War - A/V Rating = 90
Fly Away Home - A/V Rating = 76
Focus - A/V Rating = 90
The Following The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 89
The Forbidden Kingdom
The Foreigner - A/V Rating = 90
The Forest A/V= 86
Forrest Gump - A/V Rating = _89_
The Founder - A/V Rating = 85
Four Christmases - A/V Rating = 80
Four Lions - A/V Rating = 84
Foxcatcher - A/V Rating = 83
Frank & Lola - A/V Rating = 85
The Frank Darabont Collection - A/V Rating = 84
Frankie Go Boom - A/V Rating = 83
Freaks - A/V Rating = 90
Free Fire - A/V Rating = 88
The Free State of Jones - A/V Rating = 90
Free Willy: Escape From Pirate's Cove - A/V Rating = 79
Fred Claus
The French Connection
The French Connection II
Friday The 13th (2009) The Killer Cut - A/V Rating = 85
Friday The 13th: Part 2 - A/V Rating = 76
Friday The 13th: Uncut
Friday The 13th The Complete Collection - A/V Rating = 80
Friends With Benefits - A/V Rating = 82
Fright Night 2 New Blood - A/V Rating = 87
From Here To Eternity - A/V Rating = 85
From Paris With Love - A/V Rating = 87
Frozen - A/V Rating = 91
Frozen (Disney) - A/V Rating = 97
Frozen River
Fruitvale Station - A/V Rating = 84
The Fugitive 20th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 85
Funny Games Criterion Collection - A/V Rating = 80
Furious 7 A/V Rating = 95
Fury - A/V Rating = 92
Futurama: Bender's Game
Futurama: Into The Wild Green Yonder

*G*
Gabriel Iglesias: I'm Not Fat..I'm Fluffy - A/V Rating = 75
Galaxy Quest - A/V Rating = 86
Galaxy Quest: Never Give, Never Surrender Edition - A/V Rating = 86
The Gambler - A/V Rating = 89
Game Change - A/V Rating = 87
Game Night - A/V Rating = 91
Game Of Thrones: The Complete Third Season - A/V Rating = 90
Game Of Thrones: The Complete Fourth Season - A/V Rating = 92
Game of Thrones: The Complete Fifth Season A/V= 92
Game of Thrones: The Complete Sixth Season - A/V Rating = 92
Game of Thrones: The Complete Seventh Season - A/V Rating = 93
Games of Thrones Seasons 3 and 4 Steelbook A/V=92 Atmos=84
Gangs Of New York
Gangster Squad - A/V Rating = 91
Gandhi
The Gatekeepers - A/V Rating = 85
Geostorm - A/V Rating = 92
Getaway - A/V Rating = 90
Get Hard - A/V Rating = 85
Get Him To The Greek - A/V Rating = 88
Get Low - A/V Rating = 86
Get Out - A/V rating = 88
Getting On: The Complete Season One - A/V Rating = 82
Get On Up - A/V Rating = 91
Get Smart
G Force - A/V Rating = 84
Ghost
Ghostbusters - A/V Rating = 81
Ghost In The Shell 2.0 - A/V Rating = 89
Ghost in the Shell - A/V Rating = 85
Ghosts Of Girlfriends Past - A/V Rating = 78
Ghost Rider: Spirit Of Vengeance - A/V Rating = 91
Ghost Town
Gifted - A/V Rating = 85
The Gift A/V = 86
Girls: The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 83
Girls: The Complete Third Season - A/V Rating = 83
Girls: The Complete Fourth Season A/V= 83
Girls: The Complete Fifth Season - A/V Rating = 83
Girls: The Complete Sixth Season - A/V Rating = 83
Girl Most Likely - A/V Rating = 82
The Girl in the Spider's Web - A/V Rating = 96
The Girl Next Door - A/V Rating = 74
The Girl with All the Gifts - A/V Rating = 85
The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo - A/V Rating = _89_
Girls Trip - A/V Rating = 90
Gladiator - A/V Rating = 81
The Glass Castle - A/V Rating = 85
Glee: Season One - A/V Rating = 83
Glee Encore - A/V Rating = 83
Glory - A/V Rating = 82
The Godfather: The Coppola Restoration
The Godfather & The Godfather Part Ii - A/V Rating = 81
Godzilla - A/V Rating = 85
Going in Style - A/V Rating = 91
Going The Distance - A/V Rating = 78
The Goldfinch - A/V Rating = 88
Gone With The Wind 75th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 86
Good Boys - A/V Rating = 89
Goodbye Christopher Robin - A/V Rating = 92
The Good Dinosaur A/V= 97
Goodfellas 20th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 74
Good Fellas: 25th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 85
Good Kill - A/V Rating = 86
The Good Lie - A/V Rating = 88
Good Neighbors - A/V Rating = 83
Goodnight Mommy A/V= 87
Good Will Hunting - A/V Rating = 83
Goon - A/V Rating = 87
Gone Girl - A/V Rating = 94
Gotham: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 89
Grace - A/V Rating = 77
Gran Torino - A/V Rating = 81
The Grand Budapest Hotel - A/V Rating = 89
Grandma A/V= 85
Grease - A/V Rating = 76
The Great Buck Howard - A/V Rating = 83
The Great Escape - A/V Rating = 75
The Great Wall - A/V Rating = 100
The Greatest Game Ever Played - A/V Rating = 87
The Green Inferno A/V= 87
Green Zone - A/V Rating = 90
The Grey - A/V Rating = 89
Grimm: Season One - A/V Rating = 85
Grimm: Season Two - A/V Rating = 85
Grimm Season Three - A/V Rating = 85
Grimm Season Four - A/V Rating = 85
The Grinch - A/V Rating = 96
Grosse Pointe Blank - A/V Rating = 80
Grown Ups - A/V Rating = 80
Grown Ups 2 - A/V Rating = 87
Groundhog Day - A/V Rating = _78_
Grudge Match - A/V Rating = 86
The Guard - A/V Rating = 82
Guardians Of The Galaxy - A/V Rating = 97
Guilt Trip - A/V Rating = 86
Gulliver's Travels - A/V Rating = 88
The Guns Of Navarone - A/V Rating = 80

*H*
Hachi: A Dog's Tale - A/V Rating = 81
Hancock
The Hangover - A/V Rating = 84
Hanna Montana & Miley Cyrus: Best Of Both Worlds Concert
Halloween (2007) Unrated Collector's Edition
Halloween Ii (2009) - A/V Rating = 81
The Handmaid's Tale Season Two - A/V Rating = 90
The Handmaid's Tale Season Three - A/V Rating = 90
Hand of Stone - A/V Rating = 85
The Hangover - A/V Rating Is 84
The Hangover Part Ii - A/V Rating = 88
The Hangover Part Iii - A/V Rating = 89
Hanna - A/V Rating = 90
Hannibal Season Two - A/V Rating = 87
Hannibal Season Three A/V= 89
The Happening
Happy Death Day - A/V rating = 89
Happy Death Day 2U - A/V Rating = 91
Happy Feet Two - A/V Rating = 94
Happythankyoumoreplease - A/V Rating = 79
Hardcore Henry - A/V Rating = 93
Harold & Kumar Escape From Guantanamo Bay
Harpoon: Whale Watching Massacre- A/V Rating = 80
Harriet - A/V Rating = 92
Harry Brown - A/V Rating = 85
Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows Part 1 - A/V Rating = _94_
Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows Part 2 - A/V Rating = _94_
Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince - A/V Rating = 90
Harry Potter And The Half Blood Prince Ultimate Edition A/V Rating = 90
Harry Potter And The Order Of The Phoenix Ultimate Edition - A/V Rating = 90
Hatchet - A/V Rating = 89
The Hateful Eight A/V= 94
Hatfields & Mccoys - A/V Rating = 88
The Haunting of Hill House - A/V Rating 92
Haunted Hospital: Heilstatten - A/V Rating = 87
Haywire - A/V Rating = 89
Heat Definitive Director's Edition - A/V Rating = 88
Heaven Is For Real - A/V Rating = 88
Hello, My Name is Doris A/V=84
Hellraiser - A/V Rating = 76
Hell Ride
The Help - A/V Rating = _87_
Hemingway & Gellhorn - A/V Rating = 87
Her - A/V Rating = 85
Hercules Disney's - A/V Rating = 90
Hercules - A/V Rating = 93
Hereafter - A/V Rating = 88
The Heartbreak Kid
Henry Poole Is Here
Here Comes The Boom - A/V Rating = 91
Hero - A/V Rating = 86
A Hidden Life - A/V Rating = 96
High Crimes - A/V Rating = 85
High Plains Drifter 40th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 79
High School Musical 3: Senior Year
Hit And Run - A/V Rating = 87
Hitchcock - A/V Rating = 85
Hitman Agent A/V= 95
The Hobbit: The Battle Of The Five Armies Extended Edition A/V = 97
The Hobbit An Unexpected Journey - A/V Rating = 98
The Hobbit An Unexpected Journey Extended Edition A/V Rating = 98
Holmes & Watson - A/V Rating = 89
A Hologram for the King - A/V Rating = 89
Home - A/V Rating = 91
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York - A/V Rating = 83
Homefront - A/V Rating = 89
Homeland Season One - A/V Rating = 85
Homeland Season Two - A/V Rating = 85
Homeland Season Five - A/V Rating = 87
Homeland: The Complete Sixth Season - A/V Rating = 87
Home Sweet Hell - A/V Rating = 85
Hoodwinked! - A/V Rating = 84
Hoodwinked Too! Hood Vs. Evil - A/V Rating = 84
The Hollars - A/V Rating = 89
Home - A/V Rating = 94
Home Again - A/V rating = 85
Hondo - A/V Rating = 80
Hop - A/V Rating = 84
Horrible Bosses - A/V Rating = 81
Horrible Bosses 2 - A/V Rating = 88
Horton Hears A Who!
The Host - A/V Rating = 92
Hostage - A/V Rating = 85
Hotel For Dogs - A/V Rating = 85
Hotel Mumbai - A/V Rating = 90
Hotel Rwanda - A/V Rating = 88
Hotel Transylvania 2 A/V= 97
Hotel Transylvania 3 - A/V Rating = 96
Hot Tub Time Machine - A/V Rating = 88
Hot-Tub-Time-Machine-2"]Hot Tub Time Machine 2 - A/V Rating = 92
Houdini - A/V Rating = 88
The House - A/V Rating = 85
The House Bunny
House At The End Of The Street - A/V Rating = 84
House Of Cards: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 87
How Long Will I Love You? - A/V Rating = 85
The Howling Reborn - A/V Rating = 77
How to be a Latin Lover - A/V Rating = 85
How To Be Single A/V=89
How To Train Your Dragon - A/V Rating _96_
How To Train Your Dragon 2 - A/V Rating = 96
How To Train Your Dragon Special Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = 100
The Hunt For Red October
How Do You Know - A/V Rating = 85
How The Grinch Stole Christmas - A/V Rating = 75
How To Lose A Guy In 10 Days - A/V Rating = 81
The Humbling - A/V Rating = 83
The Hundred Foot Journey - A/V Rating = 87
The Hunger Games - A/V Rating = 91
The Hunger Games Catching Fire - A/V Rating = 92
Hunter Killer - A/V Rating = 97
The Hustle - A/V Rating = 91
Hyde Park On Hudson - A/V Rating = 84

*I*
I, Tonya - A/V Rating = 88
I Am Ali - A/V Rating = 85
I Am Number Four - A/V Rating = 89
The Ides Of March - A/V Rating = 92
Ice Age Dawn Of The Dinosaurs - A/V Rating = 91
Identity Thief - A/V Rating = 88
I Know What You Did Last Summer
If Beale Street Could Talk - A/V Rating = 94
I'll Follow You Down - A/V Rating = 85
I'll See You In My Dreams - A/V Rating = 87
The Illusionist - A/V Rating = 78
I Feel Pretty - A/V Rating = 85
I Love You Beth Cooper - A/V Rating - 82
I Love You Man - A/V Rating = 84
Imagine That - A/V Rating = 84
The Imaginarium Of Dr. Parnassus - A/V Rating = 92
Imax: Born To Be Wild - A/V Rating = 92
Imax: Under The Sea - A/V Rating = 88
The Immigrant - A/V Rating = 85
Immortals - A/V Rating = 92
In A World - A/V Rating = 84
In Bruges - A/V Rating = 85
Inception - A/V Rating = _97_
The Incredible Burt Wonderstone - A/V Rating = 83
In Cold Blood - A/V Rating = 81
In Cold Blood (Criterion Collection) A/V= 87
In Search Of Dracula - A/V Rating = 78
Incendies - A/V Rating = 93
The Incredibles - A/V Rating = _100_
Indecent Proposal - A/V Rating = 74
The Infiltrator - A/V Rating = 87
Indiana Jones The Complete Adventures - A/V Rating = _87_
Indiana Jones And The Kingdom Of The Crystal Skull
Infinitely Polar Bear A/V= 85
If I Stay - A/V Rating = 87
Inglourious Basterds - A/V Rating = _92_
Ingrid Goes West - A/V Rating = 87
Inherent Vice - A/V Rating = 85
The Inheritance - A/V Rating = 83
Instant Family - A/V Rating = 87
The Internship - A/V Rating = 85
The Intruder - A/V Rating = 94
In The Line Of Fire
In Time - A/V Rating = 89
Inkheart - A/V Rating = 82
Inside Llewyn Davis (Criterion Collection) A/V= 90
Inside Out A/V = 97
Insidious Chapter 2 - A/V Rating = 88
Insidious Chapter 3 - A/V Rating = 89
The International - A/V Rating = 86
Interstellar - A/V Rating = 94
Into the Ashes - A/V Rating = 83
Into the Badlands: The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 90
Into the Forest - A/V Rating = 85
Into The Storm - A/V Rating = 92
Into The Wild
The Intouchables - A/V Rating = 87
Into The Woods - A/V Rating = 95
The Invention Of Lying - A/V Rating = 79
The Invisible Woman - A/V Rating = 84
Ip Man Collectors Edition - A/V Rating = 89
Ip Man 2: Legend Of The Grandmaster - A/V Rating = 86
Ip Man: The Final Fight - A/V Rating = 86
The Iron Giant Signature Edition - A/V Rating = 94
The Iron Lady - A/V Rating = 90
Iron Man
Iron Man 2 - A/V Rating = _93_
Iron Man 3 - A/V Rating = _95_
Iron Man & Hulk: Heroes United - A/V Rating = 87
Irrational Man A/V= 84
Is Anybody There? - A/V Rating = 83
Isn't it Romantic - A/V Rating = 89
Isle of Dogs - A/V Rating = 95
I Spit On Your Grave (1978 & 2010) - A/V Rating = 84
I Still Know What You Did Last Summer - A/V Rating = 79
It Comes at Night - A/V Rating = 88
It Follows - A/V Rating = 85
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia: A Very Sunny Christmas - A/V Rating = 59
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia: Season Five - A/V Rating = 62
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia Season Six
It's Kind Of A Funny Story - A/V Rating = 86
It Could Happen To You - A/V Rating = 77
It Might Get Loud - A/V Rating = 92
The Island - A/V Rating = _95_
I've Loved You So Long
Ivory Tower - A/V Rating = 83

*J*
J. Edgar - A/V Rating = 85
Jackass 3 - A/V Rating = 85
Jackass 3.5 - A/V Rating = 85
Jack Goes Boating - A/V Rating = 86
Jackie - A/V Rating = 83
Jackie Robinson A/V = 84
Jack Reacher - A/V Rating = 93
Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit - A/V Rating = 89
The Jack Ryan Collection - A/V Rating = 83
James And The Giant Peach - A/V Rating = 83
James Bond Collection Volume One
James Bond Collection Volume Two
Janeane Garofalo: If You Will: Live In Seattle - A/V Rating = 87
Jane Eyre - A/V Rating = 88
Jane Got A Gun A/V = 87
Jarhead 2: Field Of Fire
Jaws - A/V Rating = _100_
Jay & Silent Bob Reboot - A/V Rating = 85
Jayne Mansfield's Car - A/V Rating = 81
Jeff Who Lives At Home - A/V Rating = 85
Jennifer's Body - A/V Rating = 90
Jerry Maguire
Jerry Maguire 20th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 85
Jewel Of The Nile
Jimmy's Hall A/V = 85
Jingle All The Way
Jobs - A/V Rating = 85
John Adams - A/V Rating = 84
John Gorka: The Gypsy Life - A/V Rating = 84
Johnny English: Reborn - A/V Rating = 85
Johnny English Strikes Again - A/V Rating = 92
The Joneses - A/V Rating = 82
The Judge - A/V Rating = 87
Julie & Julia - A/V Rating = 85
Journey To The Center Of The Earth
The Joy Luck Club - A/V Rating = 87
Judy - A/V Rating = 88
Juliet Naked - A/V Rating = 85
Jumanji And Zathura: Anniversary Editions A/V = 86
Jumper
The Jungle Book - A/V Rating = 82
The Jungle Book (Live Action) - A/V Rating = 98
The Jungle Book 2 - A.V Rating = 85
Jurassic Park: Ultimate Trilogy - A/V Rating = 90
Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom - A/V Rating = 98
Just Go With It - A/V Rating = 84
Just Mercy - A/V Rating = 88
Justice League: Dark - A/V Rating = 89
Justice League: The Flashpoint Paradox - A/V Rating = 90
Justice League: Gods And Monsters - A/V Rating = 87
Justice League: Gotham City Breakout - A/V Rating = 88

*K*
K-19: The Widowmaker - A/V Raing = 82
The Karate Kid I & Ii - A/V Rating = 79
The Karate Kid (2010) - A/V Rating = 90
Katy Perry: Part Of Me - A/V Rating = 87
Kick Ass 2 - A/V Rating = 92
Kid Cannabis - A/V Rating = 84
Kidnap - A/V Rating = 91
Kidnapping Mr. Heineken - A/V Rating = 83
The Killing: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 80
Kill Bill Vol. 1
Kill Bill Vol. 2
Killer Elite - A/V Rating = 86
Killers - A/V Rating = 88
Killing Lincoln - A/V Rating = 86
The Killing of a Sacred Deer - A/V Rating = 85
Kill The Messenger - A/V Rating = 88
Killing Them Softly - A/V Rating = 90
King Arthur: The Legend of the Sword - A/V Rating = 89
Kingsman: The Secret Service - A/V Rating = 96
The King's Speech - A/V Rating = 84
Kit Kittredge - An American Girl
The Kitchen - A/V Rating = 88
The Kite Runner - A/V Rating = 86
The Knick: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 89
Knight And Day - A/V Rating = 89
Knights Of Badassdom - A/V Rating = 85
Kramer Vs Kramer
Krampus A/V = 91
Krypton: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 90
Kung Fu Panda
Kung Fu Panda 3 - A/V Rating = 96

*L*
Labyrinth - A/V Rating = 81
Labyrinth Of Lies ~ German A/V= 90
Lady And The Tramp = A/V Rating = 93
Lakeview Terrace
La Femme Nikita
Larry Crowne - A/V Rating = 83
Last Action Hero - A/V Rating = 80
The Last Airbender - A/V Rating = 90
Last Chance Harvey - A/V Rating = 83
Last Christmas - A/V Rating = 89
The Last Dragon 30th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 84
The Last Exorcism Part Ii - A/V Rating = 85
The Last Kiss - A/V Rating = 77
The Last Of The Mohicans - A/V Rating = 78
The Last Ship: Season One - A/V Rating = 90
The Last Song - A/V Rating = 85
The Last Stand - A/V Rating = 92
The Last Station - A/V Rating = 82
The Last Tycoon - A/V Rating = 92
Last Vegas - A/V Rating = 87
Leviathan - A/V Rating = 83
Law Abiding Citizen - A/V Rating = 87
Lawless - A/V Rating = 88
Lawrence Of Arabia - A/V Rating = _95_
Lean on Pete - A/V rating = 84
Lethal Weapon Collction - A/V Rating = 83
Lebanon - A/V Rating = 93
The Leftovers The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 88
Legend Of The Fist: The Return Of Chen Zhen - A/V Rating = 90
Legend Of The Guardians: The Owls Of The Ga'Hoole - A/V Rating = _95_
Legend Of The Millennium Dragon - A/V Rating = 86
Legion - A/V Rating = 89
Legit: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 81
Leon: The Professional (2009)- A/V Rating = _89_
Les Miserables - A/V Rating = 92
Let Me In - A/V Rating = 89
Let The Right One In - A/V Rating = 85
Lies And Illusions - A/V Rating = 74
Life As We Know It - A/V Rating = 79
The Lighthouse - A/V Rating = 89
Lights Out - A/V Rating = 88
The Life Before Her Eyes
Life Of Crime - A/V Rating = 85
Life of the Party - A/V Rating = 88
Light of my Life - A/V Rating = 89
Lightning Bug - A/V Rating = 78
Inside Llewyn Davis - A/V Rating = 87
Limitless - A/V Rating = 87
Lincoln - A/V Rating = 90
Lion - A/V Rating = 87
The Lion King Signature Collection - A/V Rating = 92
Live From Abbey Road: Best Of Season One
Little - A/V Rating = 89
A Little Chaos - A/V Rating = 86
Little Fockers - A/V Rating = 83
Little Miss Sunshine
Little Shop Of Horrors - A/V Rating = 85
Little Women - A/V Rating = 92
The Lobster - A/V Rating = 85
Locke - A/V Rating = 82
Lockout - A/V Rating = 90
London River - A/V Rating = 74
The Lone Ranger - A/V Rating = 99
Lone Survivor - A/V Rating = _98_
The Longest Day
The Longshots
Looper - A/V Rating = _94_
The Lord Of The Rings Motion Picture Collection: Extended Edition - A/V Rating = 94
Lost in America - A/V Rating = 80
The Lost City of Z - A/V Rating = 86
Lost: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 89
Lost: The Complete Fourth Season
Lost: The Complete Fifth Season - A/V Rating = 92
Lost: The Complete Sixth And Final Season - A/V Rating = 90
Lost In Thailand - A/V Rating = 81
Lottery Ticket - A/V Rating = 86
Loving - A/V Rating = 85
Love Actually 10th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 87
Love And Other Drugs - A/V Rating = 86
The Love Guru
The Lovers - A/V Rating = 83
Love Is Strange - A/V Rating = 84
The Lovely Bones - A/V Rating = 88
Lovely Molly - A/V Rating = 82
Lucky # Slevin
Lucy - A/V Rating = 94
Luke Cage: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 88
The Lunchbox - A/V Rating = 87

*M*
Ma - A/V Rating = 91
Mad Max Trilogy - A/V Rating = 82
Macgruber - A/V Rating = 91
Machete - A/V Rating = 90
Machete Kills - A/V Rating = 90
The Machinist - A/V Rating = 80
Mad Money
Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa
Madame Bovary - A/V Rating = 87
Made In Dagenham - A/V Rating = 85
Made Of Honor
Magic In The Moonlight - A/V Rating = 83
Maiden - A/V Rating = 86
Malcolm X - A/V Rating = 82
Maleficent - A/V Rating = 96
Mama - A/V Rating = 87
Manchester by the Sea - A/V Rating = 86
The Man From Nowhere - A/V Rating = 87
The Man With No Name Trilogy - A/V Rating = 73
The Man With The Iron Fists - A/V Rating = 92
Mandela: The Long Walk To Freedom - A/V Rating = 93
Mandy - A/V Rating = 82
Marco Polo The Complete First Season A/V= 92
Masterminds - A/V Rating = 85
Mercy Street A/V= 84
Margaret - A/V Rating = 83
The Marine 4: Moving Target - A/V Rating = 92
Mark Felt: The Man Who Took Down the Whitehouse - A/V rating = 81
Marley And Me - A/V Rating = 84
Marmaduke - A/V Rating = 87
Married Life
Marshall - A/V Rating = 88
The Martian A/V= 98
Mary Poppins 50th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 86
The Mask Of Zorro - A/V Rating = _87_
The Master - A/V Rating = _91_
Masterpiece: Breathless - A/V Rating = 88
Masters Of Sex Season Two - A/V Rating = 90
Matilda - A/V Rating = 83
Matchstick Men - A/V Rating = 84
Maximum Conviction - A/V Rating = 90
Maximum Risk
Max Payne
The Maze Runner - A/V Rating = 96
Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials A/V= 93
Mcklintok! - A/V Rating = 84
Me Before You - A/V Rating = 85
Mean Girls - A/V Rating = 78
Meatballs - A/V Rating = 74
The Mechanic - A/V Rating = 87
Meet Monica Velour - A/V Rating = 86
Meet The Parents/Meet The Fockers - A/V Rating = 79
Meet The Spartans
Meet Dave
Megamind - A/V Rating = 89
Meghan Leavey - A/V Rating = 88
The Mel Brooks Collection - A/V Rating = 79
Men In Black
Men In Black Ii - A/V Rating = 90
The Men Who Stare At Goats - A/V Rating 86
Men, Women & Children - A/V Rating = 84
The Messenger: The Story Of Joan Of Arc
Michael Jackson's This Is It - A/V Rating = 88
Micmacs - A/V Rating = 90
Middle Of Nowhere - A/V Rating = 82
Middle Men - A/V Rating = 77
Midnight Express - A/V Rating = 77
Midnight Special A/V=92
Mile 22 - A/V Rating = 91
Million Dollar Arm - A/V Rating = 88
Million Dollar Baby 10th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 78
Minority Report - A/V Rating = _91_
Miral - A/V Rating = 89
Miracle - A/V Rating = 85
Miracle At St. Anna
Mirrors
Mirrors 2 - A/V Rating = 84
Mirrormask
Mirror Mirror - A/V Rating = 88
Misery - A/V Rating = 86
Missing Link - A/V Rating = 96
Mr. Smith Goes To Washington - A/V Rating = 86
Mr. Turner - A/V Rating = 87
Mia and the White Lion - A/V Rating = 87
Miracles from Heaven - A/V Rating = 88
Miss Bala - A/V Rating = 91
The Missing - A/V Rating = 80
Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol - A/V Rating = _96_
Mississippi Grind A/V= 82
Modern Family: Season One - A/V Rating = 83
Modern Family: Season Two - A/V Rating = 83
Modern Family - Season Four - A/V Rating = 84
Molly's Game - A/V Rating = 87
Mona Lisa- A/V Rating = 66
Money Monster - A/V Rating = 87
Monsters - A/V Rating = 85
The Monster - A/V Rating = 87
Monster's Ball
Monster's Inc. - A/V Rating = _98_
Monsters Vs. Aliens - A/V Rating = 95
Moon - A/V Rating = 87
Moonlight - A/V Rating = 85
Moonrise Kingdom - A/V Rating = 85
Moonstruck - A/V Rating = 78
Mom's Night Out - A/V Rating = 85
Monty Python And The Holy Grail - A/V Rating = 82
Morning Glory - A/V Rating = 86
Morning Light - A/V Rating = 79
Mother - A/V Rating = 84
Mother And Child - A/V Rating = 80
Mother's Day - A/V Rating = 85
Motherless Brooklyn - A/V Rating = 93
Moulin Rouge - A/V Rating = 89
Movie 43 - A/V Rating = 84
Mr. Popper's Penguins - A/V Rating = 87
Mulan & Mulan Ii - A/V Rating = 85
Mulholland Drive (Criterion Collection) A/V = 91
The Mummy - A/V Rating = 90
The Muppet Movie - A/V Rating = 82
Muppets Most Wanted - A/V Rating = 88
Murder In The First - A/V Rating = 81
Mutant Chronicles - A/V Rating = 90
My Best Friend's Girl
My Big Fat Greek Wedding - A/V Rating = 74
My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 - A/V Rating = 84
My Cousin Vinny - A/V Rating = 79
My Dog Skip - A/V Rating = 80
My Girl - A/V Rating = 82
My Old Lady - A/V Rating = 84
My Own Private Idaho (Criterion Collection) - A/V = 86
My Sister's Keeper - A/V Rating = 87
My Soul To Take - A/V Rating = 86
Mystery Road - A/V Rating = 86
My Life as a Zucchini - A/V Rating = 92
My Week With Marilyn - A/V Rating = 85

*N*
Nanny Mcphee Returns - A/V Rating = 89
Narcos Season Two - A/V Rating = 93
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation A/V= Remastered
The National Parks: America's Best Idea - A/V Rating = 82
National Treasure
National Treasure 2: Book Of Secrets
The Natural - A/V Rating = 84
Nebraska - A/V Rating = 86
Need For Speed - A/V Rating = _100_
Neighbors - A/V Rating = 87
Neighbors 2: Sorority Rising - A/V Rating = 87
The Neon Demon - A/V Rating = 87
Nerve - A/V Rating = 93
Neverland - A/V Rating = 91
Never Let Me Go - A/V Rating = 84
Never Say Never Again - A/V Rating = 76
Never Sleep Again: The Elm Street Legacy - A/V Rating = 80
The New Daughter - A/V Rating = 86
New Year's Eve - A/V Rating = 81
New York, I Love You - A/V Rating = 87
Newsroom: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 85
The Newsroom The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 85
Next
The Next Three Days - A/V Rating = 87
The Nice Guys - A/V Rating = 88
Nick And Norah's Infinite Playlist
Night At The Museum: Battle Of The Smithsonian - A/V Rating = 92
Night At The Museum: Secrete Of The Tomb - A/V Rating = 94
The Night Before A/V= 90
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Night Catches Us - A/V Rating = 80
Nightcrawler - A/V Rating = 90
Night Hunter - A/V Rating = 89
Night Watch
Nights In Rondanthe
Night Of The Creeps - A/V Rating = 79
Nim's Island
Nine - A/V Rating = _91_
Ninja Assassin - A/V Rating = 93
The Ninth Gate - A/V Rating = 84
Nixon
Noah - A/V Rating = 98
Nocturnal Animals - A/V Rating = 93
No Country For Old Men Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = _89_
No Escape A/V = 89
No Good Deed - A/V Rating = 90
Norma Rae - A/V Rating = 77
No Strings Attached - A/V Rating = 84
No Tears For The Dead - A/V Rating = 97
The Normal Heart - A/V Rating = 83
Not Easily Broken - A/V Rating = 87
Not Forgotten - A/V Rating = 81
Notes On A Scandal - A/V Rating = 84
Nothing Like The Holidays - A/V Rating = 80
Notorius - A/V Rating = 91
Novitiate - A/V Rating = 87
Now You See Me - A/V Rating = 90
Nowhere Boy - A/V Rating = 88
The November Man - A/V Rating = 89
Nude Nuns With Big Guns - A/V Rating = 74
The Nun - A/V Rating = 94

*O*
O Brother, Where Art Thou? - A/V Rating = 87
Oblivion - A/V Rating = _96_
Observe And Report - A/V Rating = 84
Obsessed - A/V Rating = 84
Of Gods And Men - A/V Rating = 85
The Office Season Seven - A/V Rating = 85
The Office Season Eight - A/V Rating = 85
The Office Season Nine - A/V Rating = 85
Office Christmas Party - A/V Rating = 89
Office Space
Officer Down - A/V Rating = 85
Old Boy - A/V Rating = 87
Old Dogs - A/V Rating = 88
Olive Kitteridge - A/V Rating = 89
On the Basis of Sex - A/V Rating = 89
Once Upon a Deadpool - A/V Rating = 98
Once Upon A Time In America Director's Cut - A/V Rating = 79
Ong Bak 2: The Beginning - A/V Rating Is 90
One Day - A/V Rating = 82
The One - A/V Rating = 84
Only God Forgives - A/V Rating = 90
Only Lovers Left Alive - A/V Rating = 87
Open Season 2
The Open Road - A/V Rating = 80
Operation:Endgame - A/V Rating = 85
The Oranges - A/V Rating = 83
Orange Is The New Black Season Two - A/V Rating = 87
Orphan - A/V Rating = 86
The Osiris Child - A/V Rating = 85
The Other Boleyn Girl
The Other Guys - A/V Rating = 90
The Other Side of the Door - A/V Rating = 88
Ouija - A/V Rating = 87
Our Brand Is Crisis A/V= 86
Our Family Wedding - A/V Rating = 84
Out Of The Furnace - A/V Rating = 87

*P*
Paddington - A/V Rating = 88
Paddington 2 - A/V Rating = 90
Pain & Gain - A/V Rating = 94
Pain & Gain Special Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = 94
Pandorum - A/V Rating = 87
Paper Heart - A/V Rating = 76
Papillon - A/V Rating = 77
Paranorman - A/V Rating = _94_
Paranormal Activity 2 - A/V Rating = 83
Paranormal Activity 3 - A/V Rating = 83
Paranormal Activity 4 - A/V Rating = 85
Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension A/V= 86
Paranormal Activity: The Marked Ones - A/V Rating = 86
Parasite - A/V Rating = 87
Parental Guidance - A/V Rating = 86
Pariah - A/V Rating = 79
Parkland - A/V Rating = 84
Passengers - A/V Rating = 85
Passion Play - A/V Rating = 82
Paterson - A/V Rating = 84
Patticake$ - A/V Rating = 84
Patriot Games
Patton
Patton _Re-Mastered_ - A/V Rating = 84
Paul - A/V Rating = 88
Paul Blart: Mall Cop - A/V Rating = 84
Paul Blart 2 - A/V Rating = 85
Pawn Sacrifice A/V= 88
Paycheck - A/V Rating = 85
Peanuts Holiday Collection - A/V Rating = 79
The Peanuts Movie A/V= 94
Pearl Jam 20 - A/V Rating = 90
People Like Us - A/V Rating = 83
Peppermint - A/V Rating = 88
Percy Jackson & The Olympians: The Lightning Thief - A/V Rating = 91
Percy Jackson: Sea Of Monsters - A/V Rating = 93
The Perfect Game - A/V Rating = 87
Persepolis
Person Of Interest Season One - A/V Rating = 88
Person Of Interest Season Two - A/V Rating = 88
Personal Shopper Criterion Collection - A/V Rating = 89
Pet Sematary - A/V Rating = 83
Pete's Dragon - A/V Rating = 89
Peter Pan Diamond Edition - A/V Rating = 89
Phantasm (Remastered) - A/V Rating = 85
Phantom - A/V Rating = 89
Philomena - A/V Rating = 87
The Pillars Of The Earth - A/V Rating = 86
Pillow Talk - A/V Rating = 77
Pineapple Express
Ping Pong Summer - A/V Rating = 83
The Pink Panther 2 - A/V Rating = 87
Pinocchio 70th Anniversary Edition
The Pirate Fairy - A/V Rating = 94
Pirates Of The Caribbean Trilogy: 7 Disc Set - A/V Rating = _98_
Pirate Radio - A/V Rating = 85
Pitch Perfect - A/V Rating = 88
Pitch Perfect Aca-Awesome Edition - A/V Rating = 88
Pitch Perfect 2 - A/V Rating = 88
The Place Beyond The Pines - A/V Rating = 83
Planes, Trains, and Automobiles - A/V Rating = 83
Planet 51 - A/V Rating = 95
Planet Ocean - A/V Rating = 86
Planet Of The Apes
Planet Terror
Playing For Keeps - A/V Rating = 84
Pleasantville - A/V Rating = 81
Please Give - A/V Rating = 75
Point Break
Police Story: Lockdown - A/V Rating = 87
Ponyo - A/V Rating = _91_
Pope Francis: A Man of his Word - A/V Rating = 83
The Possession - A/V Rating = 87
Post Grad - A/V Rating = 84
Power: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 94
Powers: Season One - A/V Rating = 84
Power Kids - A/V Rating = 75
Predator
Precious - A/V Rating = 84
Predators - A/V Rating = 88
Predestination - A/V Rating = 91
Premium Rush - A/V Rating = 88
Pretty Woman
Pride - A/V Rating = 83
Pride And Glory
Primal Fear: Hard Evidence Edition
The Prince - A/V Rating = 81
The Princess And The Frog - A/V Rating = _89_
The Princess Bride - A/V Rating = 79
The Princess Bride 25th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 79
Prison Break: Season 3
Prisoners - A/V Rating = 90
The Prodigy - A/V Rating = 88
The Professionals
Professor Marston and the Wonder Women - A/V Rating = 84
Prohibition - A/V Rating = 76
Project Almanac - A/V Rating = 89
Projector X - A/V Rating = 83
Prom - A/V Rating = 84
Prom Night
Prometheus - A/V Rating = 96
Promised Land - A/V Rating = 83
The Prophet A/V= 96
The Proposal - A/V Rating = 85
Proud Mary - A/V Rating = 89
Pulp Fiction - A/V Rating = 87
The Purge - A/V Rating = 86
The Purge Anarchy - A/V Rating = 88
The Purge Season One - A/V Rating = 88
Pushing Daisies The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 81
Puss In Boots - A/V Rating = 95
The Pyramid - A/V Rating = 87

*Q*
Quantum Of Solace - A/V Rating = 96
Quarantine
Queen of Katwe - A/V Rating = 90
The Quick And The Dead - A/V Rating = 80

*R*
Race A/V = 90
Race To Witch Mountain - A/V Rating = 88
Rachel Getting Married
Raging Bull: 30th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 82
The Raid 2 - A/V Rating = 91
Raiders Of The Lost Ark - A/V Rating = 83
The Railway Man - A/V Rating = 92
Rain Man - A/V Rating = 77
Rambo
Ramona And Beezus - A/V Rating = 83
Rango - A/V Rating = 95
The Raven - A/V Rating = 87
Ray - A/V Rating = 88
The Reader - A/V Rating = 83
Ready or Not - A/V Rating = 91
Real Steel - A/V Rating = 94
The Recruit
Red Army - A/V Rating = 84
Redbelt
Red Dawn - A/V Rating = 92
Red Riding Hood - A/V Rating = 84
Red Tails - A/V Rating = 88
The Reef - A/V Rating = 85
The Remaining - A/V Rating = 88
Rent: Filmed Live On Broadway
The Resident - A/V Rating = 84
Resident Evil: Damnation - A/V Rating = 86
Resident Evil: Degeneration
Resident Evil: Afterlife - A/V Rating = 94
The Revenant A/V = 94
Revolutionary Road - A/V Rating = 85
Revolver
Riddick: Unrated Director's Cut - A/V Rating = 93
Riding Giants - A/V Rating = 78
Ride Along - A/V Rating = 90
Ride Along 2 A/V = 90
Righteous Kill
The Right Stuff 30th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 83
Rigor Mortis - A/V Rating = 86
The Ring - A/V Rating = 84
Rings - A/V Rating = 88
Rio - A/V Rating = 92
R.I.P.D. - A/V Rating = 91
Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes - A/V Rating = 91
The Rite - A/V Rating = 87
A River Runs Through It - A/V Rating = 81
The Road - A/V Rating = 87
Roadracers - A/V Rating = 76
Road To Perdition - A/V Rating = 88
Rob The Mob - A/V Rating = 81
Robocop (2014) - A/V Rating = 95
Robot Chicken: Dc Comics Special - A/V Rating = 82
The Rocketeer - A/V Rating = 85
Rocknrolla
Rock The Kasbah A/V= 87
Rocky: The Undisputed Collection - A/V Rating = 77
Rocky Horror Picture Show, The - A/V Rating = 87
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story - A/V Rating = 96
Romancing The Stone
Ronin
The Roommate - A/V Rating = 83
Rounders - A/V Rating = 88
The Rover - A/V Rating = 87
Roxanne - A/V Rating = 77
Rudolph The Red-Nosed Reindeer 50th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 80
Rudo Y Cursi - A/V Rating = 77
Rudy
The Ruins
Rules Don't Apply - A/V Rating = 86
Run All Night - A/V Rating = 89
The Runaways - A/V Rating = 82
The Runner - A/V Rating = 83
Run Fatboy Run
Rush - A/V Rating = 90
Rush Hour - A/V Rating = 78

*S*
S&Man - A/V Rating = 79
Saawariya
Sabatoge - A/V Rating = 89
Safe - A/V Rating = 86
Safe House - A/V Rating = 89
Salt - A/V Rating = 92
Salting The Battlefield - A/V Rating = 82
Samson & Deliah - A/V Rating = 82
The Sandlot 25th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 83
The Sand Pebbles
Sanctum - A/V Rating = 86
The Sandlot 20th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 83
Saturday Night Fever Director's Cut - A/V Rating = 85
Savages - A/V Rating = 88
Saving General Yang - A/V Rating = 91
Saving Mr. Banks - A/V Rating = 88
Saving Private Ryan - A/V Rating = _91_
Scarface Limited Edition Steelbook - A/V Rating = 80
Scary Movie 5 - A/V Rating = 86
Sherlock Gnomes - A/V Rating = 93
Schindler's List 20th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = _89_
Scorned - A/V Rating = 85
Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World - A/V Rating = _94_
Scream 4 - A/V Rating = 93
S. Darko: A Donnie Darko Tale - A/V Rating = 87
The Sea of Trees - A/V Rating = 85
Seal Team Six: The Raid On Osama Bin Laden - A/V Rating = 84
Searching - A/V Rating = 85
Searching For Sugar Man - A/V Rating = 85
Season Of The Witch - A/V Rating = 86
Seeking A Friend For The End Of The World - A/V Rating = 83
Seeking Justice - A/V Rating = 93
The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel - A/V Rating = 92
The Secret In Their Eyes (2009) - A/V Rating = 82
Secret in Their Eyes (2015) A/V= 87
The Secret Life Of Bees
Secretariat - A/V Rating = 87
Secret Of The Wings - A/V Rating = 84
Selma - A/V Rating = 86
Serenity - A/V Rating = 86
Serious Moonlight - A/V Rating = 76
The Sessions - A/V Rating = 87
Seven Pounds - A/V Rating = 84
Seven Psychopaths - A/V Rating = 89
Seventh Son - A/V Rating = 95
Sex And Death 101
Sex And The City The Movie
Sex And The City 2 - A/V Rating = 79
Shame - A/V Rating = 81
Shameless: Season One - A/V Rating = 85
Shameless: Season Two - A/V Rating = 85
The Shannara Chronicles Season 1 - A/V Rating = 90
The Shannara Chronicles Season 2 - A/V Rating = 90
Shark Night - A/V Rating = 84
Shaun The Sheep A/V= 86
She's Out Of My League - A/V Rating = 85
Sherlock Holmes - A/V Rating = 89
Sherlock Holmes: A Game Of Shadows - A/V Rating = 91
Shine A Light
Shorts - A/V Rating = 80
Showgirls - A/V Rating = 83
Show Me A Hero A/V= 83
Shutter
Shutter Island - A/V Rating = 86
The Siege - A/V Rating = 82
Side Effects - A/V Rating = 86
Sideways
The Signal
Signs
Silence - A/V Rating = 87
Silence Of The Lambs - A/V Rating = 77
The Silence of the Lambs Criterion Collection - A/V Rating = 90
Silent Hill Revelation - A/V Rating = 91
Silent Night = A/V Rating = 84
Silicon Valley: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 85
Silverado - A/V Rating = _84_
Silver Linings Playbook - A/V Rating = _90_
Simply Red: Live At Montreux 2003 - A/V Rating = 82
The Simpsons: The Complete Season 20 - A/V Rating = 81
Sin City - A/V Rating = _98_
Sing Street - A/V Rating = 88
A Single Shot - A/V Rating = 83
Sinister - A/V Rating = 90
Sinister 2 A/V= 91
The Sisters Brothers - A/V Rating = 90
The Sixth Sense
Skyfall - A/V Rating = _98_
The Sky Crawlers - A/V Rating = 87
Skyline - A/V Rating = 89
The Slammin' Salmon - A/V Rating = 82
Sleeping Beauty Diamond Edition - A/V Rating = 94
Sleepwalking
Sling Blad - A/V Arting = 81
Slumdog Millionaire - A/V Rating = 88
Smallfoot - A/V Rating = 96
Small Town Crime - A/V Rating = 89
Smart People
Smashed - A/V Rating = 81
Snatchers - A/V Rating = 89
Snowden - A/V Rating = 88
Snow Flower And The Secret Fan - A/V Rating = 87
Snowpiercer - A/V Rating = 92
Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs - A/V Rating = _84_
Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs (Signature Collection 2016) A/V= 85
The Soloist - A/V Rating = 87
Somewhere - A/V Rating = 81
Son Of A Gun - A/V Rating = 86
The Sons Of No One - A/V Rating = 84
Sons Of Anarchy: Season One - A/V Rating = 86
Sons Of Anarchy: Season Two - A/V Rating = 88
Sons Of Anarchy Season Three - A/V Rating = 88
Sons Of Anarchy - Season Four - A/V Rating = 89
Sons Of Anarchy - Season Five - A/V Rating = 89
Sons Of Anarchy: The Final Season - A/V Rating = 89
Son Of Liberty - A/V Rating = 88
Sorry to Bother You - A/v Rating = 90
Soul Men
Soul Power - A/V Rating = 86
The Sound Of Music - A/V Rating = _95_
South Park: The Complete 12th Season
South Park: The Complete 13th Season - A/V Rating = 85
South Park: The Complete 14th Season - A/V Rating = 85
South Park: The Complete 15th Season - A/V Rating = 85
Southpark The Complete 17th Season - A/V Rating = 85
South Park: The Complete 18th Season A/V = 85
Southpaw A/V = 89
Spaceballs - A/V Rating = 83
The Space Between Us - A/V Rating = 92
Spartacus Blood And Sand: Season One - A/V Rating = 93
Spartacus: Gods Of The Arena - A/V Rating = 94
Spartacus: Vengeance - A/V Rating = 95
Spectre A/V= 98
Speed Racer
The Spiderwick Chronicles
Split - A.V Rating = 88
Spotlight A/V= 84
Spread - A/V Rating = 85
Spy - A/V = 91
The Square - A/V Rating = 82
St. Elmos Fire - A/V Rating = 81
Stan & Ollie - A/V Rating = 88
Stand By Me 25th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 79
Standard Operating Procedure
Stardust - A/V Rating = 85
Stargate Universe 1.0 - A/V Rating = 82
Stargate Universe 1.5 - A/V Rating = 85
Stargate Universe: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 86
Starman - A/V Rating = 81
Starship Troopers
Starship Troopers 3: Marauder
Star Trek: The Compendium - A/V Rating = 97
Star Trek - The Original Series: Season 1 - A/V Rating = 82
Star Trek - The Original Series: Season 2 - A/V Rating = 83
Star Trek - The Original Series: Season 3 - A/V Rating = 89
Star Trek - The Next Generation Movie Collection - A/V Rating = 85
Star Trek (2009) - A/V Rating = _97_
Star Wars Episodes I - Vi Limited Edition Steelbook A/V = 89
Star Wars The Complete Saga - A/V Rating = _89_
Star Wars: The Clone Wars
Star Wars: The Force Awakens A/V= 97
Step Brothers 2 Disc Unrated Edition
The Stepfather - A/V Rating = 86
Step Up 3 - A/V Rating = 89
Steve Jobs A/V= 89
Steven Spielberg: Director's Collection - A/V = 87
Still Alice - A/V Rating = 88
Straight Outta Compton A/V= 91
Stranger Than Fiction Special Edition
Street Fighter: The Legend Of Chun-Li - A/V Rating = 92
Streets of Fire: 35th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 87
Street Kings
Streets Of Blood - A/V Rating = 77
Striking Distance - A/V Rating = 78
Stronger - A/V Rating = 86
Stoker - A/V Rating = 90
Stone - A/V Rating = 88
Stomp The Yard 2: Homecoming - A/V Rating = 82
Stonehearst Asylum - A/V Rating = 85
Strangerland - A/V Rating = 87
Suburbicon - A/V Rating = 85
Succession: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 85
Suffragette A/V= 87
Sugar - A/V Rating = 78
Sukiyaki Western: Django
The Sum Of All Fears
Sunset Boulevard - A/V Rating = 83
Sunshine Cleaning - A/V Rating = 84
Super 8 - A/V Rating = _96_
Supergirl: The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 87
Superheroes A Never Ending Battle A/V Rating = 83
Superman The Motion Picture Anthology (1978"]2006) - A/V Rating = 83
Superman Unbound - A/V Rating = 89
Super Troopers
Surrogates - A/V Rating = 89
Surveillance - A/V Rating = 82
Survivor - A/V Rating = 90
The Suspect - A/V Rating = 88
Sweeney Todd The Demon Barber Of Fleet Street
Sweet Virginia - A/V Rating = 83
Swingers - A/V Rating = 81
Swing Vote
The Switch - A/V Rating = 82
Swiss Army Man - A/V Rating = 90

*T*
T2 Trainspotting - A/V Rating = 92
The Indian In The Cupboard: Anniversary Edition A/V = 87
The Intern A/V= 87
Tag - A/V Rating = 95
Take Me Home Tonight - A/V Rating = 84
Taken - A/V Rating = 91
Taken 2 - A/V Rating = 88
Taken 3 - A/V Rating = 90
Takers - A/V Rating = 91
Take Shelter - A/V Rating = 88
The Taking Of Pelham One, Two, Three (1974) - A/V Rating = 75
The Taking Of Pelham 123 - A/V Rating = 92
Tamara Drewe - A/V Rating = 86
Tammy - A/V Rating = 83
Tarzan - A/V Rating = 86
Taxi Driver - A/V Rating = _90_
Ted - A/V Rating = 86
Ted 2 A/V= 88
The One I Love - A/V Rating = 83
The Ten Commandments - A/V Rating = _88_
Terminator 2: Judgment Day Skynet Edition - A/V Rating = 86
Terminator Salvation - A/V Rating = _91_
Testament Of Youth = A/V = 88
Texas Killing Fields - A/V Rating = 80
Thank You For Your service - A/V Rating = 88
There Be Dragons - A/V Rating = 84
There Will Be Blood
That Evening Sun - A/V Rating = 83
The Theory Of Everything - A/V Rating = 89
The Thing (2011) - A/V Rating = 85
Things We Lost In The Fire - A/V Rating = 84
Think Like A Man Too - A/V Rating = 87
Third Person - A/V Rating = 85
The Thirteenth Floor - A/V Rating = 79
This Is Spinal Tap - A/V Rating = 79
This Is The End - A/V Rating = 90
This Is Where I Leave You - A/V Rating = 86
The Thomas Crown Affair - A/V Rating = 81
Thor: The Dark World - A/V Rating = 95
Tigerland - A/V Rating = 77
Time Bandits - A/V Rating = 72
Time Freak - A/V Rating = 86
The Time Traveler's Wife - A/V Rating = 85
Tinkerbell
Tinkerbell And The Legend Of The Neverbeast - A/V Rating = 95
Tinker Bell And The Lost Treasure - A/V Rating = 90
Tinker Bell And The Great Fairy Rescue - A/V Rating = 90
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - A/V Rating = 84
Tin Man - A/V Rating = 83
Titans: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 87
Titans: The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 87
To Catch A Thief - A/V Rating = 83
The To Do List - A/V Rating = 82
To Kill A Mockingbird 50th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 83
To Live And Die In L.A. - A/V Rating = 80
Tom Cruise Collection - A/V Rating = 85
Tombstone - A/V Rating = 85
Tommy - A/V Rating = 84
Tommy Boy
Tomorrowland - A/V Rating = _98_
Top Gun 25 Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 85
Top Gun 30th Anniversary A/V = 85
Tosh.O: Hoodies - A/V Rating = 75
Total Recall: Mind Bending Edition - A/V Rating = 84
Total Recall (2012) - A/V Rating = 94
The Tourist - A/V Rating = 89
The Tournament - A/V Rating = 85
Tower Heist - A/V Rating = 90
The Towering Inferno - A/V Rating = 74
The Town - A/V Rating = 89
The Town: Ultimate Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = 89
The Town That Dreaded Sundown - A/V Rating = 90
Toy Story - A/V Rating = _96_
Toy Story 2 - A/V Rating = _100_
Toy Story 3 - A/V Rating = _100_
Toy Story Of Terror - A/V Rating = 89
Trainwreck A/V = 81
Traitor
Trance - A/V Rating = 91
Transcendence - A/V Rating = 92
Trash A/V = 88
Transformers
Transformers: Dark Of The Moon - A/V Rating = _100_
Transporter 3 - A/V Rating = 95
The Transporter Refueled A/V= 92
Transsiberian
The Tree Of Life - A/V Rating = _96_
Tremors 5: Bloodlines - A/V Rating = 93
Triple 9 A/V=90
Tropic Thunder
Trouble With The Curve - A/V Rating = 87
True Detective - A/V Rating = 86
True Detectives: The Complete Second Season A/V= 88
True Blood: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 86
True Blood: Season Two - A/V Rating = 87
True Blood: The Complete Fifth Season - A/V Rating = 91
True Blood: The Complete Sixth Season - A/V Rating = 93
True Blood: The Complete Seventh Season - A/V Rating = 91
True Grit - A/V Rating = 76
True Grit (2010) - A/V Rating = 89
The Truman Show
True Story - A/V Rating = 84
Trumbo A/V= 87
Truth A/V= 84
Truth or Dare - A/V Rating = 88
Tully - A/V Rating = 85
Tumbledown A/V= 84
Turks And Caicos - A/V Rating = 82
Twelve - A/V Rating = 85
Twilight Zone Season 1 - A/V Rating = 83
Twilight Zone Seasons 2 & 3"] A/V Rating = 83
The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn Part 1 Extended Edition - A/V Rating = 90
The Twilight Sage: Breaking Dawn Part 2 - A/V Rating = 90
Two Lovers - A/V Rating = 84

[B"]U[/Aname"][/B"]
Ufc: The Best Of 2009 - A/V Rating = 75
Ufc: Ultimate Knockouts 8 - A/V Rating = 75
Uncut Gems - A/V Rating = 83
The Ugly Truth - A/V Rating = 89
Under The Skin - A/V Rating = 86
Underworld: Rise Of The Lycans - A/V Rating = 87
Underworld Trilogy: The Essential Collection - A/V Rating = 89
Unexpected - A/V Rating = 81
Unfaithful
Unfinished Business - A/V Rating = 75
Unforgettable - A/V Rating = 89
Unfriended - A/V Rating = 83
Unfriended: Dark Web - A/V Rating = 87
The Uninvited - A/V Rating = 85
Universal Soldier
Universal Soldier: Regeneration - A/V Rating = 90
Unthinkable - A/V Rating = 84
Unstoppable - A/V Rating = 92
Up - A/V Rating = _98_
Up In The Air - A/V Rating = 87
Upgrade - A/V Rating = 93
The Upside - A/V Rating = 89
Urban Legend

*V*
Vacation A/V = 89
Valentine's Day - A/V Rating = 80
Valkyrie - A/V Rating = 88
Vamps - A/V Rating = 76
Vampires Suck - A/V Rating = 86
The Vanishing - A/V Rating = 88
Vanishing Point
Vantage Point
Veep: The Complete First Season - A/V Rating = 84
Veep: The Complete Second Season - A/V Rating = 84
Veep: The Complete Third Season - A/V Rating = 84
Veep The Complete Fourth Season A/V = 84
Veep: The Complete Fifth Season - A/V Rating = 84
Veep: The Complete Sixth Season - A/V Rating = 84
Veep: The Final Season - A/V Rating = 84
The Verdict - A/V Rating = 80
Very Good Girls - A/V Rating = 85
Vice - A/V Rating = 90
Vicky Christina Barcelona
Victoria and Abdul - A/V Rating = 85
The Vietnam War - A/V Rating = 84
Vikings Season 1 - A/V Rating = 93
Vikings Season Three - A/V Rating = 93
The Villainess - A/V Rating = 89
The Visit A/V= 84
The Visitor

*W*
Wadjda - A/V Rating = 85
Waiting For Superman - A/V Rating = 83
A Walk Among The Tombstones - A/V Rating = 86
The Walking Dead: The Complete First Season
The Walking Dead: The Complete Second Season
The Walking Dead The Complete Fourth Season - A/V Rating = 88
The Walking Dead: The Complete Fifth Season - A/V Rating = 91
Walking With Dinosaurs - A/V Rating = 92
Wall*E A/V = 91
Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps - A/V Rating = 84
Walt Disney Animation Studios Short Films Collection - A/V Rating = 87
The War - A/V Rating = 83
War Horse - A/V Rating = _93_
Warm Bodies - A/V Rating = 88
War Of The Worlds - A/V Rating = _92_
The Warrior's Way - A/V Rating = 91
The Water Diviner - A/V Rating = 91
Watchmen - A/V Rating = _94_
Watchmen: The Complete Motion Comic
Watchmen Collector's Edition - A/V Rating = 89
Water For Elephants - A/V Rating = 87
Waves - A/V Rating = 89
The Way Way Back - A/V Rating = 87
We Bought A Zoo - A/V Rating = 89
Weeds Season Eight - A/V Rating = 87
The Wedding Ringer - A/V Rating = 88
Welcome to Marwen - A/V Rating = 92
Welcome To The Rileys - A/V Rating = 87
We're The Millers - A/V Rating = 88
West Side Story: 50th Anniverary Edition - A/V Rating = 77
What Doesn't Kill You - A/V Rating = 83
Whatever Works - A/V Rating = 80
What If - A/V Rating = 84
What Happens In Vegas
What Men Want - A/V Rating = 90
What's Your Number ? - A/V Rating = 82
What We Do In The Shadows - A/V Rating = 86
Where Do We Go Now? - A/V Rating = 89
Where The Wild Things Are - A/V Rating = 85
Whip It - A/V Rating = 85
Whiplash - A/V Rating = 87
The Whistleblower - A/V Rating = 84
White Boy Rick - A/V Rating = 91
White Christmas - A/V Rating = _83_
White Christmas Diamond Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 83
Whitney - A/V Rating = 86
Whiteout - A/V Rating = 81
The White Ribbon - A/V Rating = 82
White Wedding - A/V Rating = 82
Who Framed Roger Rabbit? 25th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 82
Wild - A/V Rating = 91
Wild Tales - A/V Rating = 92
Wild Target - A/V Rating = 85
Wild Things: Foursome - A/V Rating = 78
Willow 25th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 86
Willy Wonka And The Chocolate Factory: 40th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 74
Winchester - A/V Rating = 89
Wind River - A/V Rating = 92
Win Win - A/V Rating = 84
Wings Of Life - A/V Rating = 93
Winter In Wartime - A/V Rating = 87
Wish I Was Here - A/V Rating = 83
The Witch A/V = 84
The Witch: Subversion - A/V Rating = 88
Without A Paddle: Nature's Calling
The Wizard of Lies - A/V Rating = 87
Wolf - A/V Rating = 78
The Wolf Of Wall Street - A/V Rating = 86
The Wolfman - A/V Rating = 88
The Woman In Black - A/V Rating = 87
Wonderful World - A/V Rating = 82
Won't Back Down - A/V Rating = 81
Won't You Be My Neighbor? - A/V Rating = 82
W.O.W Disney's World Of Wonder - A/V Rating = _93_
The World's End - A/V Rating = 89
World's Greatest Dad - A/V Rating = 84
World Wars - A/V Rating = 88
The Wrestler - A/V Rating = 85
Wrong Turn 3 - A/V Rating = 80

*X*
The X-Files: I Want To Believe
The X-Files The Complete 11th Season - A/V Rating = 86
X-Men: Days Of Future Past - A/V Rating = 95
X-Men Days Of Future Past: The Rogue Cut - A/V Rating = 95
X-Men First Class - A/V Rating = 91
X-Men Origins: Wolverine - A/V Rating = 89
X-Men Trilogy - A/V Rating = 92
Xxx State Of The Union

*Y*
Yes: Songs From Tsongas 35th Anniversary Tour - A/V Rating = 83
Yes Man - A/V Rating = 82
You Don't Mess With The Zohan
You Will Meet A Tall Dark Stranger - A/V Rating = 83
Your Highness - A/V Rating = 85
Youth A/V= 93
Youth In Revolt - A/V Rating = 83
Young Adult - A/V Rating = 86
Young Frankenstein
Young Frankenstein 40th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 80
The Young Victoria

*Z*
Zack And Miri Make A Porno
Zero Dark Thirty - A/V Rating = _100_
Zombieland - A/V Rating = 88
Zookeeper - A/V Rating = 85
The Zookeeper's Wife - A/V Rating = 88
Zootopia A/V=96

*Blu-Ray Reviews UHD*|Blu Ray 4K Web Listings
007: The Daniel Craig Collection - A/V Rating = 92
2001: A Space Odyssey - A/V Rating = 95
10 Coverfield Lane - A/V Rating = 84
3:10 to Yuma - A/V Rating = 87
13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi - A/V Rating = 97
1917 - A/V Rating = 96
The Accountant - A/V Rating = 80
Across the Universe - A/V Rating = 92
A Few Good Men (Spotlight)
A Quiet Place - A/V rating = 95
A Quiet Place Mondo X Steelbook - A/V Rating = 95
A Wrinkle in Time - A/V Rating = 91
Abominable - A/V Rating = 92
Ad Astra - A/V Rating = 95
Aircraft Carrier: Guardian of the Seas - A/V Rating = 95
Air Force One - A/V Rating = 90
Alien: 40th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 93
Alien: Covenant - A/V Rating = 91
Aladdin - A/V Rating = 92
Aladdin (Live Action) - A/V Rating = 90
Alita: Battle Angel - A/V Rating = 97
Allied - A/V Rating = 92
American Assassin - A/V Rating = 89
American Made - A/V Rating = 92
Angel Has Fallen - A/V Rating = 93
The Angry Birds Movie A/V = 83
The Angry Birds 2 Movie - A/V Rating = 88
Anna - A/V Rating = 92
Annihilation - A/V Rating = 91
Ant-Man and the Wasp - A/V Rating = 92
Apocalypse Now: The Final Cut - A/V Rating = 93
Aquaman - A/V rating = 94
Argo - A/V Rating = 83
Arrival - A/V Rating = 89
Atomic Blonde - A/V Rating = 92
Avengers: Infinity War - A/V Rating = 94
Avengers: End Game - A/V Rating = 92
The 5th Wave Ultra HD A/V = 79 Atmos=86 UHD=72
Baby Driver - A/V Rating = 92
Bad Boys & Bad Boys II - A/V Rating = 90
Bad Santa 2 - A/V Rating = 74
Bad Times at the El Royale - A/V Rating = 90
Batman and Batman Returns - A/V Rating = 93
Batman Forever and Batman & Robin - A/V Rating = 96
Batman: Gotham by Gaslight - A/V Rating = 84
Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice - A/V Rating = 95
Baywatch - A/V Rating = 90
A Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood - A/V Rating = 92
The Big Lebowski 20th Anniversary _Spotlight_
Billy Lynn's Long Halftime Walk - A/V Rating = 96
The Birth of a Nation - A/V Rating = 89
Blackkklansman - A/V Rating = 88
Black Panther - A/V Rating = 93
Black Hawk Down - A/V Rating = 96
Blade Runner: The Final Cut - A/V Rating = 94
Blade Runner 2049 - A/V Rating = 96
Blue Planet II - A/V rating = 91
The Boss Baby - A/V Rating = 86
Bohemian Rhapsody - A/V Rating = 97
Boyz N the Hood - A/V Rating = 89
Bram Stoker's Dracula - A/V Rating = 89
Braveheart - A/V Rating = 95
Breakthrough - A/V Rating = 89
The Bridge on the River Kwai - A/V Rating = 86
Bumblebee - A/V Rating = 94
The Cabin in the Woods - A/V Rating = 87
Captain Marvel - A/V Rating = 94
Captain Underpants: The First Epic Movie - A/V Rating = 92
Cars 3 - A/V Rating = 94
Chappie - Atmos=90 UHD=86
Charlie's Angels - A/V Rating = 83
Christine - A/V Rating = 88
Clear and Present Danger - A/V Rating = 85
Cliffhanger - A/V Rating = 94
Cloverfield - A/V Rating = 89
Coco - A/V Rating = 85
Cold Pursuit - A/V Rating = 85
The Commuter - A/V Rating = 89
Concussion Ultra HD A/V= 89 Atmos = 86
Crank - A/V Rating = 90
Creed II - A/V Rating = 90
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon - A/V Rating = 86
Daddy's Home 2 - A/V rating = 76
The Dark Crystal - A/V Rating = 85
The Darkest Minds - A/V Rating = 84
The Dark Knight Trilogy - A/V Rating = 95
The Dark Tower - A/V Rating = 92
The Da Vinci Code - A/V Rating = 81
Dawn of the Planet of the Apes - A/V Rating = 88
Daybreakers - A/BV Rating = 84
Deadpool Ultra HD A/V = 92 UHD = 92 Atmos = 92
Deadpool 2 - A/V Rating = 93
Deepwater Horizon - A/V Rating = 92
Despicable Me 3 - A/V Rating = 90
Diehard 30th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 87
The Divergent Series: Allegiant - A/V Rating = 89
Doctor Sleep - A/V Rating = 96
Dolittle - A/V Rating = 93
The Doors: The Final Cut - A/V Rating = 90
Downsizing - A/V Rating = 78
Dredd - A/V Rating = 90
Dumbo - A/V Rating = 88
Dunkirk - A/V Rating = 98
Dynasties - A/V Rating = 92
Eddie the Eagle - A/V Rating = 87
The Equalizer - A/V Rating = 91
The Equalizer 2 - A/V Rating = 98
E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial 5th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 87
Evil Dead 2 - A/V Rating = 78
Ex Machina - A/V Rating = 87
The Expendables 1 & 2 - A/V Rating = 85
Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them UHD - A/V Rating = 98
Fantastic Beasts: The Crimes of Grindelwald - A/V Rating = 90
Fast & Furious Presents: Hobbs & Shaw - A/V Rating = 96
The Fate of the Furious - A/V Rating = 93
Ferdinand - A/V Rating = 91
The Fifth Element - A/V Rating = 92
First Man - A/V Rating = 91
Ford v Ferrari - A/V Rating = 95
Forrest Gump - A/V Rating = 81
Frozen II - A/V Rating = 93
Fury - A/V Rating = 93
Game of Thrones Season One - A/V Rating = 86
Game of Thrones: The Complete Eighth Season - A/V Rating = 94
Gemini Man - A/V Rating = 95
Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 UHD=80
Ghostbusters: 35th Anniversary Steelbook - A/V Rating = 86
Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 Atmos=86 UHD=86
Ghostbusters: Answer the Call - A/V Rating = 90
Ghost in the Shell - A/V Rating = 93
The Girl on the Train - A/V Rating = 80
Gladiator - A/V Rating = 93
Glass - A/V Rating = 94
Glory: 30th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 90
Gods of Egypt Ultra HD A/V=87 UHD=84 DTS:X=90
Godzilla - A/V Rating = 92
Godzilla: King of the Monsters - A/V Rating = 95
Goodfellas - A/V Rating = 78
Goosebumps 2 - A/V Rating = 93
Grease 40th Anniversary Edition - A/V Rating = 84
The Greatest Showman - A/V Rating = 95
Green Book - A/V Rating = 92
Gremlins - A/V Rating = 84
Groundhog Day - A/V Rating = 86
The Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 - A/V Rating = 95
Hacksaw Ridge - A/V Rating = 95
Halloween - A/V Rating = 89
Halloween (2018) - A/V Rating = 91
Hancock - Atmos=82 UHD=72
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone/Chamber of Secrets - A/V Rating = 94
Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban/Goblet of Fire - A/V Rating = 91
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - A/V Rating = 85
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 1 - A/V Rating = 89
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 2 - A/V Rating = 87
The Hate U Give - A/V Rating = 86
Hell of High Water - A/V Rating = 84
Hellboy - A/V Rating = 94
Hellboy (2004) - A/V rating = 96
Hereditary - A/V Rating = 90
Hidden Figures - A/V Rating = 88
The Hitman's Bodyguard - A/V Rating = 93
Hook - A/V Rating = 90
Hostiles - A/V Rating = 86
The House with a Clock in its Walls - A/V Rating = 98
How to Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World - A/V Rating = 96
The Hunt for Red October - A/V Rating = 87
The Hunt for Red October 30th Anniversary Steelbook - A/V Rating = 87
The Huntsman: Winter's War - A/V Rating = 80
The Hurt Locker (Digital Spotlight)
Hustlers - A/V Rating = 91
Ice Age: Collision Course - A/V Rating = 87
Inception - A/V Rating = 90
Incredibles 2 - A/V Rating = 94
Independence Day Resurgence - A/V Rating = 84
Inferno - A/V Rating = 92
In the Heart of the Sea Ultra HD A/V=89 UHD=78 Atmos=100
Interstellar - A/V Rating = 97
IT - A/V rating = 97
IT Chapter Two - A/V Rating = 95
It's A Wonderful Life - A/V Rating = 90
Jack Reacher - A/V Rating = 86
Jack Reacher Never Go Back - A/V Rating = 81
Jason Bourne - A/V Rating = 91
John Wick - A/V Rating = 85
John Wick Chapter 2 - A/V Rating = 93
John Wick: Chapter 3 Parabellum - A/V Rating = 95
Jojo Rabbit - A/V Rating = 90
Joker - A/V Rating = 96
Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
Joy Ultra HD A/V = 81 UHD = 80
Jumanij - A/V Rating = 92
Jumanji: Welcome to the Jungle - A/V Rating = 94
Jumanji: The Next Level - A/V Rating = 94
Jupiter Ascending - A/V Rating = 89
Jurassic Park 25th Anniversary Collection - A/V Rating = 88
Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom - A/V Rating = 93
Justice League - A/V Rating = 93
The Karate Kid: 35th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 89
Keeping up with the Joneses - A/V Rating = 81
Kick-Ass - A/V Rating = 90
The Kid Who Would Be King - A/V Rating = 93
King Arthur: The Legend of the Sword - A/V Rating = 87
Kingsman: The Secret Service Ultra HD A/V= 90
Kingsman: The Golden Circle - A/V Rating = 93
Knives Out - A/V Rating = 89
Knowing - A/V rating = 91
Kong: Skull Island - A/V Rating = 95
Labyrinth 30th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 83
La La Land - A/V Rating = 90
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider - A/V Rating = 79
Law Abiding Citizen - A/V Rating = 80
The Legend of Tarzan - A/V Rating = 88
The Lego Batman Movie - A/V Rating = 90
The Lego Ninjago Movie _Spotlight_
The Lego Movie 2: The Second Part - A/V Rating = 94
Leon: The Professional - A/V Rating = 85
Life - A/V Rating = 98
The Limey Digital Spotlight
The Lincoln Lawyer - A/V Rating = 76
The Lion King - A/V Rating = 92
The Little Mermaid - A/V Rating = 90
Logan - A/V Rating = 93
Logan Lucky - A/V Rating = 88
Lord of War - A/V Rating = 89
Love Simon - A/V Rating = 84
Mad Max Fury Road - Atmos=100 UHD=96
The Magnificent 7 - A/V Rating = 92
Maleficent: Mistress of Evil - A/V Rating = 91
Mamma Mia! Here We Go Again - A/V Rating = 90
Man on a Ledge - A/V Rating = 88
Mary Poppins Returns - A/V Rating = 92
The Matrix - A/V Rating = 98
The Matrix Trilogy - A/V Rating = 98
Maze Runner: The Death Cure - A/V rating = 95
The Meg - A/V Rating = 95
Men in Black Trilogy = A/V Rating = 93
Men in Black: International - A/V Rating = 98
Midway - A/V Rating = 93
Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children - A/V Rating = 91
Mission: Impossible - A/V Rating = 89
Mission: Impossible 2 - A/V Rating = 90
Mission: Impossible 3 - A/V Rating = 90
Mission: Impossible: Ghost Protocol - A/V Rating = 98
Mission: Impossible: Rogue Nation - A/V rating = 89
Mission: Impossible Fallout - A/V Rating = 93
Moon - A/V Rating = 89
Morgan - A/V Rating = 78
Mortal Engines - A/V Rating = 95
Mother! - A/V Rating = 86
The Mountain Between Us - A/V Rating = 87
The Mule - A/V Rating = 87
Murder on the Orient Express - A/V Rating = 96
National Parks Adventure - A/V Rating = 93
The Natural - A/v Rating = 93
Ne Zha - A/V Rating = 98
Night School - A/V Rating = 91
The Nutcracker and the Four Realms - A/V Rating = 92
Ocean's 8 - A/V Rating = 87
Once Upon a Time in...Hollywood - A/V Rating = 90
Overlord - A/V Rating = 94
Pacific Rim - A/V Rating = 98
Pacific Rim: Uprising - A/V Rating = 94
Pan Ultra HD A/V= 78 Atmos = 86
Pan's Labyrinth - A/V Rating = 92
Passengers UHD - A/V Rating = 95
The Patriot - A/V Rating = 94
Patriots Day UHD - A/V Rating = 85
Patriot Games - A/V Rating = 83
Pet Sematary - A/V Rating = 86
Pet Sematary (2019) - A/V Rating = 91
Peter Rabbit - A/V Rating = 81
Philadephia: 25th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 87
Pineapple Express - Atmos=76 UHD=72
Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales - A/V Rating = 92
Pitch Perfect 3 - A/V Rating = 90
Planet Earth II UHD - A/V Rating = 93
Pokemon: Detective Pikachu - A/V Rating = 90
The Post - A/V Rating = 87
Power Rangers - A/V Rating = 95
Predator - A/V Rating = 86
The Predator - A/V Rating = 93
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=90 UHD=88
Prometheus - A/V Rating = 93
Push - A/V Rating = 87
The Quick and the Dead - A/V Rating = 87
Ralph Breaks the Internet - A/V Rating = 98
Rambo - A/V Rating = 92
Rambo: Last Blood - A/V Rating = 93
Rampage - A/V Rating = 92
Ready Player One - A/V Rating = 93
Red and Red 2 - A/V Rating = 86
Red Heat - A/V Rating = 81
Red Sparrow - A/V Rating = 87
The Reign of the Supermen - A/V Rating = 85
Resident Evil: Afterlife - A/V Rating = 88
Resident Evil: The Final Chapter - A/V Rating = 94
Resident Evil: Vendetta - A/V Rating = 89
The Revenant Ultra HD A/V = 94
Rise of the Planet of the Apes - A/V Rating = 86
Risen Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=84 UHD=94
River Runs Red - A/V Rating = 75
Robin Hood - A/V Rating = 94
Rocketman - A/V Rating = 93
Rocky Mountain Express - A/V Rating = 95
Sausage Party - A/V Rating = 92
Saving Private Ryan - A/V Rating = 95
Scarface: The World is Yours Limited Edition - A/V rating = 83
Scary Stories to tell in the Dark - A/V Rating = 92
Schindler's List: 25th Anniversary - A/V Rating = 85
The Secret Life of Pets - A/V Rating = 83
The Secret Life of Pets 2 - A/V Rating = 91
Shadow - A/V Rating = 88
The Shallows - A/V Rating = 95
The Shape of Water - A/V Rating = 90
Shazam! Streaming Spotlight -
Shazam! - A/V Rating = 98
The shining - A/V Rating = 91
Shutter Island - A/V Rating = 90
Sicario: Day of the Soldado - A/V Rating = 94
Sing UHD - A/V Rating = 94
Skyscraper - A/V Rating = 93
Snatched - A/V Rating = 89
Snitch - A/V Rating = 79
Solo: A Star Wars Story - A/V Rating = 74
Source Code - A/V Rating = 86
Spider-Man: Far From Home - A/V Rating = 90
Spider-Man Homecoming - A/V Rating = 97
Spider-Man: Into the Slider-Verse - A/V Rating = 100
Spies in Disguise - A/V Rating = 91
The Spy Who Dumped Me - A/V Rating = 90
A Star is Born - A/V Rating = 93
Stand by Me - A/V Rating = 89
Star Wars: The Last Jedi - A/V Rating = 90
Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - A/V Rating = 95
Step Brothers - A/V Rating = 89
Storks - A/V Rating = 91
Stuber - A/V Rating = 91
Suicide Squad: Hell to Pay - A/V Rating = 83
Sully - A/V Rating = 92
Superman: The Movie - A/V rating = 96
The Amazing Spiderman - Atmos=88 UHD=80
The Martian Ultra HD A/V= 95
The Martian Extended Edition - A/V Rating = 94
The Peanuts Movie Ultra HD A/V= 82
The Smurfs 2 - Atmos=88 UHD=94
Thor: Ragnarok - A/V rating = 92
Three Billboards Outside Ebbing Missouri - A/V Rating = 87
Toy Story 4 - A/V Rating = 94
San Andreas Ultra HD A/V= 87 Atmos = 100
Star Trek Beyond - A/V Rating = 91
Star Trek & Star Trek Into Darkness Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=88 Atmos=96
Suicide Squad - A/V Rating = 88
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows - A/V Rating = 94
Terminator 2 Judgment Day - A/V rating = 81
Terminator: Dark Fate - A/V Rating = 96
Terminator Genisys - A/V Rating = 90
Tomb Raider - A/V Rating = 96
The Town - A/V Rating = 85
Transformers - A/V Rating = 94
Transformers: Age of Extinction - A/V Rating = 93
Transformers: The Last Knight - A/V Rating = 95
Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen - A/V Rating = 93
Transporter 3 - A/V Rating = 86
Trolls - A/V Rating = 88
Underworld - A/V Rating = 92
Underworld: Blood Wars - A/V Rating = 89
Unforgiven - A/V Rating = 82
Unsane - A/V Rating = 87
Us - A/V Rating = 93
Venom - A/V Rating = 92
War for the Planet of the Apes - A/V Rating = 90
Warcraft - A/V Rating = 80
Warm Bodies - A/V Rating = 83
We, The Marines - A/V Rating = 95
Westworld Season One - A/V Rating = 89
Westworld Season Two - The Door - A/V Rating = 90
Widows - A/V Rating = 89
The wizard of Oz - A/V Rating = 93
Wonder - A/V Rating = 89
Wonder Woman - A/V Rating = 95
Why Him - A/V Rating = 82
X-Men 3- Film Collection - A/V Rating = 91
X-Men Apocalypse - A/V Rating = 98
X-Men: Dark Phoenix - A/V Rating = 91
X-Men: Days of Future Past Ultra HD A/V = 91
X-Men First Class - A/V Rating = 84
xXx: The Return of Xander Cage - A/V Rating = 89
Yesterday - A/V Rating = 92
Zombieland - A/V Rating = 89



*Blu-Ray Reviews DTS:X*|DTS's Web Listings
Crimson Peak A/V= 94
Daddy's Home A/V= 88
Ex Machina - A/V Rating = 89
Gods of Egypt Ultra HD A/V=87 UHD=84 DTS:X=90
Ip Man 3 A/V = 90
The Last Witch Hunter A/V= 95
London Has Fallen A/V=92 DTS:X=Unrated DTS-HD MA=96


*Blu-Ray Reviews Atmos*|Dolby's Web Listings
10 Cloverfield Lane A/V=91 Atmos=88
13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi A/V=98 Atmos=96
The 5th Wave Ultra HD A/V = 79 Atmos=86 UHD=72
American Sniper - A/V Rating = 97
Bram Stoker's Dracula Limited Edition Supreme Cinema Series A/V=89
Deadpool Ultra HD A/V = 92 UHD = 92 Atmos = 92
Everest 3D A/V= 96
Game Of Thrones Seasons 1 & 2 A/V = 92
Games of Thrones Seasons 3 and 4 Steelbook A/V=92 Atmos=84
Gravity: Special Edition - A/V Rating = 97
Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 Atmos=86 UHD=86
In the Heart of the Sea 3D A/V= 93
In the Heart of the Sea Ultra HD A/V=89 UHD=78 Atmos=100
John Wick - A/V Rating = 92
Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
Jupiter Ascending 3D - A/V Rating = 91
Leon: The Professional (2015) A/V = 92
Mad Max: Fury Road 3D A/V=97
Minions 3D A/V= 91
Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation A/V= 92
Now You See Me 2 - A/V Rating = 84
On Any Sunday: The Next Chapter - A/V Rating = 91
Pan 3D A/V= 97
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=90 UHD=88
Pixels 3D A/V=92
Risen Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=84 UHD=94
San Andreas 3D - A/V = 94
Sicario A/V= 95
Star Trek & Star Trek Into Darkness Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=88 Atmos=96
Step Up All In - A/V Rating = 90
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3D A/V= 93
Terminator Genisys 3D A/V = 92
The Age Of Adaline A/V=90
The Divergent Series: Insurgent 3D A/V= 92
The Expendables 3 - A/V Rating = 93
The Fifth Element A/V = 97
The Gallows A/V=86
The Hunger Games: Complete 4-Film Collection A/V= 92
Game of Thrones: The Complete Fifth Season A/V= 92
The Gunman A/V=94
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1 - A/V Rating = 93
The Man From U.N.C.L.E. A/V = 91
Transformers: Age Of Extinction 3D - A/V Rating = 95
Unbroken - A/V Rating = 94


A | B | C | D | E | F | G | H | I | J | K | L | M |  N | O | P | Q | R | S | T | U | V | W | X |  Y | Z

Spotlight | 3D | Numbers | UHD | DTS:X | Atmos

*Thank You For Visiting!*


----------



## John91C

Any future review on Baraka?


----------



## kinglerxt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John91C* /forum/post/14965160
> 
> 
> Any future review on Baraka?




+1

would love to hear Ralph on that one even if its from his own bought copy (non reviewer copy)

Still waiting for mine to arrive

was supposed to be here on 10/30 but still nothing on Sat 11/1


----------



## kinglerxt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/13866722
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Below is an alphabetized listing of the Blu-ray Disc reviews that have been posted on our website. As new reviews are posted the list will be updated. Each title is linked so that clicking on the movie title will take you directly to the review. I have included a numeric listing section for titles that begin with a number rather than a letter.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Ralph

In addition to the alphabetical list could you also put a section in there at the top or other loc with the movies that are currently in the #1 spot for highest AUDIO and highest VIDEO (one for each category)

I think the highest I saw so far was 98??

Makes it easier for those who dont want to read ALL of them to find the highest rated ones by you

just a thought

Thanks

Keep it up


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kinglerxt* /forum/post/14989237
> 
> 
> Ralph
> 
> In addition to the alphabetical list could you also put a section in there at the top or other loc with the movies that are currently in the #1 spot for highest AUDIO and highest VIDEO (one for each category)
> 
> I think the highest I saw so far was 98??
> 
> Makes it easier for those who dont want to read ALL of them to find the highest rated ones by you
> 
> just a thought
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Keep it up



Greetings,


I will try and come up with a system when time permits. Thanks for the suggestion..










Regards,


----------



## Don Landis

Just saw this last night and it was one of the best 3D productions I have seen to date on BluRay Disk. I look forward to your review. I enjoyed your review on Hanna Montana 3D which was my first BluRay 3D experience. Not really that great but this Polar Express was much better done.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis* /forum/post/15128765
> 
> 
> Just saw this last night and it was one of the best 3D productions I have seen to date on BluRay Disk. I look forward to your review. I enjoyed your review on Hanna Montana 3D which was my first BluRay 3D experience. Not really that great but this Polar Express was much better done.



Greetings,


Don, I probably will not cover this title at this point. Once the holiday rush is over and if time permits I will see about getting a copy.


Cheers,


----------



## mpgxsvcd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *John91C* /forum/post/14965160
> 
> 
> Any future review on Baraka?



+1 on Baraka! It is the most outstanding Blu-ray for Video and Audio(DTS-MA 96 Khz 24 Bit). It is a real shame that it does not get mentioned as often as the animated movies do for reference quality!


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph is Max Payne in your agenda for a review?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/15537973
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph is Max Payne in your agenda for a review?



Greetings,


Yes it is Frank. Fox rarely gets their titles for review to writers early so I don't expect t osee until later this week or so.



Cheers,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/15540472
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Yes it is Frank. Fox rarely gets their titles for review to writers early so I don't expect t osee until later this week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,



Cheers Ralph.


----------



## mango259

Hey Ralph,

I love reading your reviews! I was wondering if you could do one on Underworld?


----------



## jbug

If it hasn't been mentioned, how about a list of 7.1 movies. It's hard to keep up with all the movies coming out. Thanks.


----------



## thebesthereis

...thanks for sharing and posting.










Was also thinking, if you can do a list based on your color coding scheme.


Like a *reference* list, an *excellent* list; etc. That would be cool for the people that just might want to own the very best blu-ray in those top lists and maybe think about renting the blu-ray choices in the bottom lists.


Of course, I know it's all relative to peoples overall personal taste but for some that are just not sure what they want to or should own/rent it could help them out. Thanks again & thanks in advance if you do make a list like that.


----------



## wiigirl

Thanks, I really like your reviews!


Appreciated!


----------



## Philnick

Ralph:


Love your reviews - just commented on the _Groundhog Day_ review yesterday. Why no reviews of music disks? This isn't labeled as a movie-only area. There's a rising tide of music-oriented disks coming out to take advantage of the lossless audio on BD, both old concert films and new ones.


For pure video and sound quality, the _Legends of Jazz Showcase_ disk, with highlights of that PBS live in studio series shot in HD, has some of the best video and audio around, as well as some of the best musical content as well. It's my go-to disk to show off my theater. I'm putting together a music BD collection, and there's a growing amount of content every day.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick* /forum/post/16129219
> 
> 
> Ralph:
> 
> 
> Love your reviews - just commented on the _Groundhog Day_ review yesterday. Why no reviews of music disks? This isn't labeled as a movie-only area. There's a rising tide of music-oriented disks coming out to take advantage of the lossless audio on BD, both old concert films and new ones.
> 
> 
> For pure video and sound quality, the _Legends of Jazz Showcase_ disk, with highlights of that PBS live in studio series shot in HD, has some of the best video and audio around, as well as some of the best musical content as well. It's my go-to disk to show off my theater. I'm putting together a music BD collection, and there's a growing amount of content every day.



Greetings,


Phil, I review what the studios send. I haven't been sent any music content except for the Live from Abbey Road Season one disc which I covered.


I would love to do them but I must admit that currently my plate is very full with what I do handle. Hopefully I will have the opportunity to review more music based Blu-ray material.


Regards,


----------



## speedking




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/16136817
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Phil, I review what the studios send. I haven't been sent any music content except for the Live from Abbey Road Season one disc which I covered.
> 
> 
> I would love to do them but I must admit that currently my plate is very full with what I do handle. Hopefully I will have the opportunity to review more music based Blu-ray material.
> 
> 
> Regards,



I wish you could get a copy of the recent "Live at Ronnie Scott's" blu ray release. Jeff Beck is one of the all time greats and he is showcased in this disc http://blu-ray.com/movies/movies.php...27&show=review 


Just wanted to thank you for all the time and effort you put into these reviews. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speedking* /forum/post/16180377
> 
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for all the time and effort you put into these reviews. Keep up the good work!



I echo those same sentiments, Ralph.


By the way, have you ever heard of a movie called Ravenous? I hope they release that on Blu-Ray. (The CORRECT way of course







) The musical score to Ravenous is equally bonkers. Whew!!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/16183511
> 
> 
> I echo those same sentiments, Ralph.
> 
> 
> By the way, have you ever heard of a movie called Ravenous? I hope they release that on Blu-Ray. (The CORRECT way of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) The musical score to Ravenous is equally bonkers. Whew!!



Greetings,


Thank you both. I appreciate the kind words...










I haven't heard of Ravenous but hopefully we will see it released in

Blu..



Regards,


----------



## sulakd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mpgxsvcd* /forum/post/15358259
> 
> 
> +1 on Baraka! It is the most outstanding Blu-ray for Video and Audio(DTS-MA 96 Khz 24 Bit). It is a real shame that it does not get mentioned as often as the animated movies do for reference quality!



+1 Baraka.


And thanks for all of the effort you put into these reviews; they're very helpful and always a good read!


----------



## GB Steve

Hi Ralph,


I've been scrolling through pages and can't find the "Black Hawk Down (Blu-ray) Official AVSForum Review" page in order to see what you rated it....


Could you please provide me a link to the full review. I saw it was included in your favorites thread listed under best of "Audio & Video", but I can't find the actual review.


Thanks,


Steve


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GB Steve* /forum/post/16260294
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph,
> 
> 
> I've been scrolling through pages and can't find the "Black Hawk Down (Blu-ray) Official AVSForum Review" page in order to see what you rated it....
> 
> 
> Could you please provide me a link to the full review. I saw it was included in your favorites thread listed under best of "Audio & Video", but I can't find the actual review.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Steve



Greetings,


Steve, I own BHD but have not reviewed it. There are a number of discs on my recommended list that I have not officially reviewed but own and recommend nonetheless.


Regards,


----------



## GB Steve

Thanks for the reply Ralph.


Question: Who queues the order of which movies YOU watch or review? AV Science? If your a paid employee to watch your RS20 all day...... *I want your job!!!* Your a lucky guy.


Is Black Hawk Down some where on your review list?


----------



## Justinas

Ok i will wait for that please share soon


----------



## jakedean

Woah cool! This is information overload actually. I watched Cloverfield just last night and I did not like it. Just my opinion though. I was thinking Blairwitch project all throughout the film.


----------



## Chamillitary

Thanks for making a handy list such as this and keep up the good work Ralph.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chamillitary* /forum/post/16486540
> 
> 
> Thanks for making a handy list such as this and keep up the good work Ralph.



Greetings,


You're more than welcome Chamilitary.











Regards,


----------



## ogbuehi

Thanks for taking the time for reviewing all these movies. I'm glad we've got something that leans more toward the technical aspect of the disc rather than about the storyline. I'm surprised Man on Fire hasn't been reviewed here. I just opened the disc (literally last night) and I was surprised to find that it had very slightly glitchy audio and skipped/locked up twice. I was wondering if you were going to review it anytime soon to see if you had experienced the same.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ogbuehi* /forum/post/16546823
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking the time for reviewing all these movies. I'm glad we've got something that leans more toward the technical aspect of the disc rather than about the storyline. I'm surprised Man on Fire hasn't been reviewed here. I just opened the disc (literally last night) and I was surprised to find that it had very slightly glitchy audio and skipped/locked up twice. I was wondering if you were going to review it anytime soon to see if you had experienced the same.



Greetings,


I own Man on fire and have no problems with playback. I suspect that you either have a faulty disc or an interaction problem between it and your player. Make sure that your player's firmware is up to date.



Regards,


----------



## Philnick

Ralph:


If you can review _Letters From Iwo Jima_, please do. It's a film I would never have seen except that a long-time friend gave it to me on Blu-ray for my birthday.


I'm not a big fan of war movies - except for sci-fi films.

I'm not a big fan of foreign language films.


Just the same, this film is gripping, because it's in essence a close-up character study of the different flavors of nobility among the Japanese soldiers sent to defend Iwo Jima from the American assault designed to make it the base of operations for an assault on the Japanese homeland, from the conscripted young baker to the general who is more humane towards his troops than some of his over-eager lower-ranked officers.


All know going in that they're not coming home.


Which is the path of honor: Commit suicide when it is clear that the battle is not going to be won or Fall back and regroup in order to fight again? The officers don't always agree, and don't always obey orders to retreat.


This film is an amazing testament to the fact that people are people - regardless of which side of a war they're on.


The image and sound quality are very good too.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick* /forum/post/16576256
> 
> 
> Ralph:
> 
> 
> If you can review _Letters From Iwo Jima_, please do. It's a film I would never have seen except that a long-time friend gave it to me on Blu-ray for my birthday.
> 
> 
> I'm not a big fan of war movies - except for sci-fi films.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of foreign language films.
> 
> 
> Just the same, this film is gripping, because it's in essence a close-up character study of the different flavors of nobility among the Japanese soldiers sent to defend Iwo Jima from the American assault designed to make it the base of operations for an assault on the Japanese homeland, from the conscripted young baker to the general who is more humane towards his troops than some of his over-eager lower-ranked officers.
> 
> 
> All know going in that they're not coming home.
> 
> 
> Which is the path of honor: Commit suicide when it is clear that the battle is not going to be won or Fall back and regroup in order to fight again? The officers don't always agree, and don't always obey orders to retreat.
> 
> 
> This film is an amazing testament to the fact that people are people - regardless of which side of a war they're on.
> 
> 
> The image and sound quality are very good too.



Greetings,


Phil, I own _Letters_ on Blu-ray and couldn't agree more with your comments. I reviewed the DVD when it was released a few years ago. My review schedule is full now but perhaps when time permits. Thanks for your post.



Regards,


----------



## SillyConVal

I see a few blu-ray titles that include a digital copy of the movie. I understand that this copy is a SD version of the movie. If a person were to use this feature, what is the procedure? Do you have to install a program on your computer that takes over the copying process and therefore limits you to one digital copy of the title?

What is the format of the resulting copy: IFOs & VOBs that will play in a stand-alone player?

And what is the format of the disc that contains the original copy: BR or DVD?


----------



## Philnick

My copy of _Dark Knight_, the second Christian Bale _Batman_ film, came with a digital copy, which was a second disk with a DVD logo. The instructions called for playing it on a computer in Windows Media Player, and entering an enclosed serial number. _It didn't say anything about having another disk available to write to, and I doubt that disk could be permanently unlocked since it was a stamped, not burned, disk that couldn't be written to._


I never bothered with it, but my suspicion is that the digital copy is not even DVD quality but is a WMA file with "Plays-for-Maybe" Digital Rights Management technology on it. I gave it to my daughter, who didn't bother with it either.


----------



## SillyConVal




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick* /forum/post/16607162
> 
> 
> My copy of _Dark Knight_, the second Christian Bale _Batman_ film, came with a digital copy, which was a second disk with a DVD logo. The instructions called for playing it on a computer in Windows Media Player, and entering an enclosed serial number. _It didn't say anything about having another disk available to write to, and I doubt that disk could be permanently unlocked since it was a stamped, not burned, disk that couldn't be written to._
> 
> 
> I never bothered with it, but my suspicion is that the digital copy is not even DVD quality but is a WMA file with "Plays-for-Maybe" Digital Rights Management technology on it. I gave it to my daughter, who didn't bother with it either.



Oh brudder!


----------



## JeffTX

My first Blu-Ray player arrived last friday. BTW, I have tons of DVDs; my old DVD player is now in the closet, I guess I will keep it as a backup.


My first Blu-Ray media product arrived - the Pirates of the Caribbean Trilogy. It arrived (from my order) just before the Player did. I had seen the first two movies on cable TV.


I loved this. Took two days to work my way through the three movies, bonus material, and easter eggs. My Blu-Ray experience is off to a very good start.


I recommend a review.


BTW, my BluRay player is still in "early" firmware (version 1.1, the current version is 1.5 / 1.7, depending on the USA vs Global Panasonic site; it is a Panasonic DMP-BD60). I am having initial problems getting new firmware (I don't have a CD-R burning app that works properly for the Blu-Ray player), but I expect that to be resolved in a couple of days (I have an ethernet cable on order - should be here thur/fri according to WalMart). All three movies / bonus disks / easter eggs played flawlessly on my player, despite the outdated firmware.


(edit) Oh, one minor thing.


ARrrrrr!!!! Shimber me Tivers!


On some reviews website (I forget which) the reviewer said that the trailers for the first two POTC movies were on the 3rd disk in the series. This was a specific Blu-ray review, but to be honest, it was NOT specific to the Trilogy (bundled as all 3 movies).


The trailers that I found:

1: Curse of the Black Pearl; there is a trailer for 3: At Worlds End (the usual trailers and adverts before the movie)

2: Dead Mans Chest; there is a trailer for 3: At Worlds End (the usual trailers and adverts before the movie)

2: Dead Mans Chest; also, there is the trailer for 2: Dead Mans Chest (in various languages incl. english). I forget, but this was probably on the Bonus Disk.

3: At Worlds End: No trailers for any POTC movies. There IS a "flash-wizz-bang" advert for the Blu-Ray release of the first 2 POTC movies, but no trailers (maybe thats what the reviewer meant?)


If anyone knows about this specifically (unpublished easter egg?) please get back to me. I'LL GIVE YOU RUM!


----------



## WTS

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question but here goes;


With all the bluray releases happening, would it be possible to have a section for only "new movies" and not just new "bluray" releases. I can't keep up with all the new movies coming out and to sort through all the bluray reviews just to see which are actually "new movies" I'm bound to miss a lot of them. 99% of the time I'm not interested in rewatching a movie just because it just came out on BR.


Thanks


----------



## BrolicBeast

I am very new to AVS forum and have spent the last few weeks researching Proejction Gear as i put my theater together. Now that it's complete, i've expanded my perusal and stumbled across these Blu Ray reviews. What's amazing is that i agree with a majority of them! Keep up the accurate reviewing; The Review List has just been added to my favorites section at work (and i've e-mailed the link to my home address as well) Bravo!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BrolicBeast* /forum/post/17258743
> 
> 
> I am very new to AVS forum and have spent the last few weeks researching Proejction Gear as i put my theater together. Now that it's complete, i've expanded my perusal and stumbled across these Blu Ray reviews. What's amazing is that i agree with a majority of them! Keep up the accurate reviewing; The Review List has just been added to my favorites section at work (and i've e-mailed the link to my home address as well) Bravo!



Greetings,


Welcome to AVS!










Thanks for your post and I look forward to seeing you around the site.



Regards,


----------



## Oz Man

I have not seen any reviews for The Wizard Of Oz on Blu Ray. Just wondering if the Blu Ray version picture and sound are greatly improved? Anyone seen this yet?


----------



## thebesthereis

Any word on Revenge Of The Fallen? I'm sure it might rival Transformers as far as it's technical aspects go.







I'm hearing stories of there being a version out there that has the IMAX aspect ratio. Similar to The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.







(I hear only "Stalmart" will carry that version.







) I saw it in the theaters and was mortified by the actual story line and overall plot but I just couldn't look away.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17372937
> 
> 
> Any word on Revenge Of The Fallen? I'm sure it might rival Transformers as far as it's technical aspects go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing stories of there being a version out there that has the IMAX aspect ratio. Similar to The Dark Knight on Blu-Ray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hear only "Stalmart" will carry that version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I saw it in the theaters and was mortified by the actual story line and overall plot but I just couldn't look away.



Greetings,


Due to a limited number of review discs being forwarded by Paramount I won't be covering Revenge of the fallen. Sorry...











Regards,


----------



## Rick Murphy

This site is my go-to review source. Now that you have another reviewer to share the work load is there any chance you'll review any of the Criterion Collection classic titles on Blu? The only one you've done is the new film, Benjamin Button. Keep up the good work, Ralph.


Rick


----------



## robertc88

Ralph,


I hope you have the opportunity to check out and review Franklyn. The PQ is outstanding as far as a film like representation!! The sound isn't too shabby either!!


----------



## thebesthereis

Hey Ralph,


thanks for ALL the work you put into these reviews and others. It's REALLY appreciated.


I notice that some of the titles *do not* have the * * next to them even though they are found on your list of recommended titles. Are there any future plans to add them? I'm referring to titles like Iron Man and some others.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17579230
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph,
> 
> 
> thanks for ALL the work you put into these reviews and others. It's REALLY appreciated.
> 
> 
> I notice that some of the titles *do not* have the * * next to them even though they are found on your list of recommended titles. Are there any future plans to add them? I'm referring to titles like Iron Man and some others.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Greetings,


Yes. I hope to get to it once things slow down..










Regards,


----------



## JamE55

Hey Ralph or Lee,


Any upcoming review for It's a Wonderful Life?


Thanks


----------



## ser182

I did not see any of the LOTR lord of the rings reviewed yet. Does anyone have any opinions on the video quality. I was think of getting them but have no seen any reviews on them.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ser182* /forum/post/17679971
> 
> 
> I did not see any of the LOTR lord of the rings reviewed yet. Does anyone have any opinions on the video quality. I was think of getting them but have no seen any reviews on them.



Greetings,


That is because they are not available on Blu-ray yet...











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis

...IS FINALLY OUT ON BLURAY!!! YESSSSS!!










One of my own personal faves. Do you foresee reviewing this at anytime in the future?










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/17715857
> 
> 
> ...IS FINALLY OUT ON BLURAY!!! YESSSSS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my own personal faves. Do you foresee reviewing this at anytime in the future?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Greetings,


Only if I pick it up myself and find the time to squeeze it into my review schedule. I do plan on adding it to my collection so hopefully time will permit..











Regards,


----------



## tommy122

If I missed it, I apologize, but I can't seem to find a review for District 9.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tommy122* /forum/post/17769336
> 
> 
> If I missed it, I apologize, but I can't seem to find a review for District 9.



Greetings,


You didn't miss it. Sony dropped the ball and didn't me a copy for review. I inquired but haven't heard back. If they send it I will cover it. Sorry.










Regards,


----------



## JamE55

Waiting for review for the following.










1. 9

2. Paranormal Activity

3. Jennifer's Body

4. A Perfect Getaway

5. Final Destination 3-D

6. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


Sorry for the long list as I'm more interested in the video and audio quality of these films.


Thanks guys!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamE55* /forum/post/17811448
> 
> 
> Waiting for review for the following.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 9
> 
> 2. Paranormal Activity
> 
> 3. Jennifer's Body
> 
> 4. A Perfect Getaway
> 
> 5. Final Destination 3-D
> 
> 6. Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long list as I'm more interested in the video and audio quality of these films.
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!



Greetings,


James, 5 and 6 are in the hopper and I should have them posted in the next few days. 2 & 3 have not arrived from Paramount/Fox as of yesterday and we won't be handling 1 & 4.


Regards,


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/17812770
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> James, 5 and 6 are in the hopper and I should have them posted in the next few days. 2 & 3 have not arrived from Paramount/Fox as of yesterday and we won't be handling 1 & 4.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Hi Ralph,


Good to hear and no worries about 1 & 4. I'll be picking these up anyway. Looking forward to your review and write up on the rest.


Cheers,

James


----------



## Bryan withaY

Ralph,

I really appreciate the work you put into these reviews. Before I pickup a title, I usually check out the database to see what is your take.


Will you be reviewing Blood Diamond soon? I really liked the movie and have been thinking of picking up the BD.


I am still waiting/anticipating a BD release for Open Range in North America , one of my all time favourite Western's.


Cheers,

Bryan


----------



## The Chosen One

No Blade Runner review? Surely I'm mistaken?










I know it rocks (have seen it ofcourse), I will buy it but still.


----------



## trinifox

How come no 'musical' performances made your (*) list? I know musical taste is personal, but are there any 'live' performances that are worth owning as 'reference' ?


----------



## Philnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *trinifox* /forum/post/18082726
> 
> 
> How come no 'musical' performances made your (*) list? I know musical taste is personal, but are there any 'live' performances that are worth owning as 'reference' ?



My taste runs to jazz, blues, and rock, so with that in mind, here are some of my favorite Blu-rays of those types to serve as "reference quality" music disks:

_Legends of Jazz Showcase_ A 55 minute "highlights reel" of the high-def public TV series put together by Ramsey Lewis - first-rate video, first-rate audio, and most importantly, first-rate performances. Jazz of several kinds (with even a little fusion jazz-rock) and a blues performance as well. The whole series was issued but only on standard DVD - and all of it may be hard to find right now.

_Tony Bennett-An American Classic_ is also very good, and also short (46 minutes). It's a musical tour of his career, in the form of duets (and sometimes trios) with other artists.

_Chicago and Earth, Wind & Fire Live at the Greek Theater_ is almost 3 hours, because it's a disk that opens with both bands playing together for a few songs, then each plays several songs on its own, and they get back together to play their biggest hits together. It's quite joyous.

_Diana Krall Live in Rio_ is a great jazz concert, with excellent HD video of Krall and some great HD landscape shots. The rest of the band and the audience don't look as good, possibly because they were not well lit. In addition to the main concert, there's also an impromptu acoustic jam session in the extras, sitting among the tourists in a crowded lounge with the only instruments being acoustic guitar and brushes on a pad. If you know and love her Paris concert disk, you'll love this one too - it's the same combo

(with the Frim Fram Sauce and the oss and fay, and shifafa on the side).


It's not a live concert disk, but _Hairspray_ (the 2007 movie) has to be listed here - the music is first-rate. The guy who wrote the score was able to capture the varying styles of white and black music, and even the music of the parents' generation. This is a feel-good civil rights opera. It's also one of the few disks with a 7.1 soundtrack, but it sounds great on my 5.1 system.

_Willie Nelson and Wynton Marsalis play the music of Ray Charles_, from Jazz at Lincoln Center, is a great disk. Norah Jones gets about as much time on camera as Willie Nelson, which is good, because she's far the better singer. Though the band, led by Wynton Marsalis, is great from the start, it takes Willie Nelson a few numbers to get warmed up. It's interesting hearing Ray Charles' music being interpreted by players with a bebop sensibility - but don't worry, they play the hooks straight!


Finally, in 1997, an all-star band consisting of Eric Clapton on guitars, Joe Sample on piano, Steve Gadd on drums, Dave Sanborn on sax, and Marcus Miller on bass (who pulled the group together) played the Montreux Jazz Festival as a blues band called _Legends_. That was shot in HD and just issued on Blu-ray. Catch especially the last few tracks, which segue from Ellington to an acoustic version of Layla, with Marcus Miller trading his electric bass for a bass clarinet that's almost as tall as he is for most of it.


How's that for a start?


----------



## trinifox

This is a very excellent start. "This is it!" prompted my question, I was really impressed with that and I was also pointed to Police: Certifiable through another, unrelated thread. I will have a go at some of your suggestions. Thank you again!


----------



## Philnick

You're welcome!


I forgot to mention _The Last Waltz_, which shows the farewell concert by The Band, with lots of guest stars - and intercuts segments of an interview with the band in between every few tunes. (Hear them reminisce about shoplifting food to survive on tour when they were starting out.) The sound quality is quite good for an old film.


There are a few others I've been tempted by recently, like the recent Stevie Wonder concert and the recent Eric Clapton-Stevie Winwood concert, but I haven't picked those up yet.


If they issue the Smithsonian tribute to Paul Simon that aired on PBS in HD, that would also be worth looking at.


The Stevie Wonder tribute concert at the White House last spring was great as well, and also aired in HD. If that comes out on Blu-ray, snap it up.


----------



## JamE55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick* /forum/post/18085031
> 
> _Chicago and Earth, Wind & Fire Live at the Greek Theater_ is almost 3 hours, because it's a disk that opens with both bands playing together for a few songs, then each plays several songs on its own, and they get back together to play their biggest hits together. It's quite joyous.



Great choice! Actually have that one. Not sure if you'll like these too but you may also want to try *Andrea Bocelli: Vivere: Live in Tuscany*, *Hit Man: David Frost and Friends*, *Chris Botti in Boston*, *Hall & Oates: Live at the Troubadour* and *The Police: Certifiable - Live in Buenos Aires*. Great musical performances.


----------



## Franin

Hey Ralph would you be looking at reviewing planet 51 soon?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Franin* /forum/post/18283183
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph would you be looking at reviewing planet 51 soon?



Greetings,


Frank, Lee will be covering it. Look for it in the next few days.












Regards,


----------



## Franin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/18283612
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Frank, Lee will be covering it. Look for it in the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Thanks Ralph


----------



## khoney

Dark City definitely needs a review - so much better than standard DVD.


----------



## joebloggs13

Good day Ralph, my first post in the BD review section. Just like to say that I enjoy your reviews, very informative. I am picky when it comes to making a BD purchase for my library. Your reviews really come in handy when deciding whether to rent or purchase. However, one set that I will purchase is Band of Brothers. I know it's a long series, but I am just wondering if you are going to review this set. Thanks, JoeB


----------



## chrischaos

Hey Ralph. I was wondering if a review would be available for "Kung Fu Hustle". This movie is a guilty pleasure of mine, and i always loved the great lfe content. I am wondering if i should pick it up on BD. Thanks.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chrischaos* /forum/post/18865866
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph. I was wondering if a review would be available for "Kung Fu Hustle". This movie is a guilty pleasure of mine, and i always loved the great lfe content. I am wondering if i should pick it up on BD. Thanks.



Greetings,


Chris, at this point I have no plans to review KFH as it has been available on BD for quite some time. I do own it and if you're a fan I think it is worth owning in high definition.



Cheers,


----------



## silvercans

Ralph any plans on Baraka? Its amazing and definitely reference quality.


----------



## genma saotome

Ralph, please take a look at Fritz Lang's great 1931 film M that's just been released on Blu Ray by Criterion Collection (the german language version, not the english one added as an extra). It was Germany's first "talkie". There's many very positive comments at Amazon.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvercans* /forum/post/18982574
> 
> 
> Ralph any plans on Baraka? Its amazing and definitely reference quality.



Greetings,


Baraka has been on my radar but since it was never originally sent to me for review I haven't gotten around to seeing it. That coupled along with the fact that it has been extensively reviewed I have no plans to formally cover it. If it comes my way I might do a brief spotlight review on its A/V quality.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *genma saotome* /forum/post/18982937
> 
> 
> Ralph, please take a look at Fritz Lang's great 1931 film M that's just been released on Blu Ray by Criterion Collection (the german language version, not the english one added as an extra). It was Germany's first "talkie". There's many very positive comments at Amazon.



Greetings,


I will keep my eye out for it. Thanks!










Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis

Hey Ralph,


Any word on Kick-Ass or Iron Man 2 as of yet? I enjoyed both in the theater; wondering if you will find Kick-Ass as equally disturbing as I did.










Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/18994424
> 
> 
> Hey Ralph,
> 
> 
> Any word on Kick-Ass or Iron Man 2 as of yet? I enjoyed both in the theater; wondering if you will find Kick-Ass as equally disturbing as I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Greetings,


Kick ass comes out on Blu-ray tomorrow (08/03/10). Iron man 2 will be available in September. I requested Kick ass from Lionsgate but it didn't arrive. I have already heard from Paramount on Iron man 2 and will cover it.


Regards,


----------



## D_B_0673

Ralph, any chance you could review these blurays?



Lord of the Rings Trilogy

Master and Commander

King Kong


Love the movies, just wondering on the quality of the bluray before purchasing


Thanks


----------



## D_B_0673




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *silvercans* /forum/post/18982574
> 
> 
> Ralph any plans on Baraka? Its amazing and definitely reference quality.



I could not get Baraka to play on my BDP-51. Tried 2 copies from Blockbuster


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *D_B_0673* /forum/post/19120892
> 
> 
> Ralph, any chance you could review these blurays?
> 
> 
> 
> Lord of the Rings Trilogy
> 
> Master and Commander
> 
> King Kong
> 
> 
> Love the movies, just wondering on the quality of the bluray before purchasing
> 
> 
> Thanks



Greetings,


I have no plans for formally reviewing them at this time. I can vouch for King Kong, it looks and sounds superb. Some feel that The LOTR Fellowship of the ring is softer than it should be but that the Two Towers and Return of the King offer an improvement. I have read complaints about the LFE output on Master and Commander although I haven't had any such problem.


Regards,


----------



## D_B_0673




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* /forum/post/19126475
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have no plans for formally reviewing them at this time. I can vouch for King Kong, it looks and sounds superb. Some feel that The LOTR Fellowship of the ring is softer than it should be but that the Two Towers and Return of the King offer an improvement. I have read complaints about the LFE output on Master and Commander although I haven't had any such problem.
> 
> 
> Regards,




Thanks, I think I'll buy King Kong, maybe Master and Commander (good price at Amazon) and wait for Lord of the Rings Extended and hope they do a better job


----------



## thebesthereis

Hey Ralph,


Do you think you will ever get around to reviewing Hard Candy? I know I asked about the movie 'Heat' before also but I was just wondering if you ever had a chance to pick it up.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## thebesthereis

Ralph/Lee,


Have you received (or requested) Inception for review yet? I was wondering what the ETA (if any) on this particular movie would be.


Thanks in advance.


Sofa King


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* /forum/post/19450969
> 
> 
> Ralph/Lee,
> 
> 
> Have you received (or requested) Inception for review yet? I was wondering what the ETA (if any) on this particular movie would be.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Sofa King



Greetings,


I have requested it and expect to receive it for review.



Regards,


----------



## ser182

Ralph i was wondering why any other Harry potter movies are not reviewed? I was looking at walmart and they have a nice deal where for $15 you get the bluray, dvd, and digital download. Is there a difference in bluray quality? I was going to buy the set on amazon but was thinking of getting this one cause of the extra disk. Thanks


----------



## ser182

Why havent the LOTR been reviewed on blue ray.


----------



## Scott1094

Ralph:

First, thanks for all the time and thought you put into your reviews, it shows! I was wondering, have you given any thought to making a small list (say 10-20 Blu-rays) of titles that would help someone new to Blu get started? I have many DVD's and (sorry) even a few HDDVD's but a nice list of kids, drama, action, si-fi etc. to get started on my Blu-ray collection would be great.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott1094* /forum/post/19615216
> 
> 
> Ralph:
> 
> First, thanks for all the time and thought you put into your reviews, it shows! I was wondering, have you given any thought to making a small list (say 10-20 Blu-rays) of titles that would help someone new to Blu get started? I have many DVD's and (sorry) even a few HDDVD's but a nice list of kids, drama, action, si-fi etc. to get started on my Blu-ray collection would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scott



Greetings,


Hi Scott, I have a list of recommended discs that gets updated periodically. Here is the link: AVSForum Reviewer's recommended Blu-ray Discs 


Regards,


----------



## Scott1094

Ralph,


Not sure how I managed to miss such a great piece of information but, miss it I did. That's exactly what I was looking for. Having read your reviews I should have known you had a list somewhere. Continued success and a warm and wonderful Christmas.

Scott


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scott1094* /forum/post/19616916
> 
> 
> Ralph,
> 
> 
> Not sure how I managed to miss such a great piece of information but, miss it I did. That's exactly what I was looking for. Having read your reviews I should have known you had a list somewhere. Continued success and a warm and wonderful Christmas.
> 
> Scott



Greetings,


My pleasure Scott and same to you and your family.











Regards,


----------



## J\V

No interest in reviewing "Contact' on BD? Though I've only seen the DVD version, seems like a natural.


----------



## Philnick

I've always loved _Contact_ since I saw it in the theater when it first came out - it's a meditation on the intertwined relationship between science and belief.


The obvious reversal of position on the validity of unprovable belief on the part of Ellie Arroway - the scientist protagonist - is foreshadowed by her embracing of a justification for believing that we're not alone - "If it's just us, it's an awful waste of space" - that puts a teleological thumb on the scales, since it implicitly assumes that there's someone who would have chosen how to use the space in the universe.


The Blu-ray's picture quality is very good - remember that this is a film that came out during the Clinton administration - but the most obvious upgrade between the DVD and the Blu-ray is in the lossless soundtrack.


The sonic rendition of the signal from outer space and of the machine that's built as a result (which looks like a giant gyroscope) sounds and feels like you're sitting on top of a gigantic out-of-balance clothes dryer. The subwoofer gets a real workout in this film. (Even the depiction of Earth's radiosphere during the opening flight away from Earth is clearer.)


Highly recommended.


----------



## Mkard

Thanks for putting the work into doing this.










Mike K


----------



## Ralph Potts





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mkard* /forum/post/20473588
> 
> 
> Thanks for putting the work into doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike K



Greetings,


You're welcome Mike and thanks for your post..










Regards,


----------



## chris bryant

Hey Ralph,


I just found out about Hostage with Bruce Willis on bd. This is the first I've heard of it, and I do not see it on your list. Any info on this movie? Folks on Amazon seem to rate it well for an action movie, but the bd has a scaled down ratio with no extras.


Went ahead and spent the $12.00 for this movie. It was not worthy of a Ralph Potts review, but I did enjoy it. As always, Bruce does not dissapoint as action central. My review: I give it a thumbs up if you are a Willis fan. I can honestly say I never looked at the clock, nor did I get up to get another beer, so it was a beerless movie that was worth the time and money. (ok, so I'm no Ralph, but it's the best I got).


----------



## fmorse

Hi Ralph,


Any chance of a review of the re-release of Gettysburg and Gods and Generals on BD?


Thanks!


-Frank


----------



## joebloggs13

Is there any chance Cronenberg's History of Violence and Eastern Promises getting reviewed here? I enjoyed both films when they first came out and am thinking of adding them to my collection. Thanks


----------



## Pinstripe

I must say fantastic work! Just getting our first BD player and this thread/your reviews will be a great resource.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pinstripe* 
I must say fantastic work! Just getting our first BD player and this thread/your reviews will be a great resource.
Greetings,


Congrats and welcome to Blu-ray!










Regards,


----------



## bolorkay

Hello,

I find myself very interested in purchasing the "complete" Harry Potter years 1-7 coming out on Bluray soon, I guess due to the marketing "ploy" that Warner's is using... pulling the titles after Dec 29 !!



Does anyone know which will be the "better" set ? The U.S. or the British.


Aside from price I've some people singing the praises of the British ??


Thanks,

Bob


----------



## shimonmor

I pre-ordered the UK version which includes set 1-8 (all the movies) for 30 pounds with free shipping to my US address. Looks to me like a much better deal. Supposed to come out Dec 20. Looks like the price went up a little since I pre-ordered but still a good deal.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Harry-Potter...55G3E5W4JG7265


----------



## frontside720

On behalf of all of us.


THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *frontside720* /forum/post/21161017
> 
> 
> On behalf of all of us.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!



Greetings,


You're more than welcome frontside720. Best of luck with your new system. Enjoy!










Regards,


----------



## Dash525

Hi Ralph,


I was looking through the database and was surprised that the Matrix wasn't in there. I was wondering if you did a review for it and if not are you planning to.


----------



## thebesthereis


Hi Lee & Ralph:

 

Any word on MARVELS The Avengers yet?


----------



## Philnick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dash525*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/90#post_22292789
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph,
> 
> I was looking through the database and was surprised that the Matrix wasn't in there. I was wondering if you did a review for it and if not are you planning to.



I have the Blu box set of the _Matrix_ trilogy, and can attest to the quality of the transfer. The green tinge to the light (GE Cool White flourescent lighting always did that to "daylight balanced" film) that signals that we're in The Matrix rather than the real world is there, and the Dolby TrueHD 5.1 soundtrack is strong (and warmer sounding than the compatibility track).


If you recall the end of the film, with Neo shot down in a tenement hallway, and Trinity bringing him back to life by telling his body on board the hovercraft that "You can't be dead, because I love you," when he stands up inside the Matrix and flexes his muscles, and the tenement hallway "bends" in response, the subwoofer bends your listening room.


If you enjoyed the film in the theater, you'll enjoy this disk.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dash525*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22292789
> 
> 
> Hi Ralph,
> 
> I was looking through the database and was surprised that the Matrix wasn't in there. I was wondering if you did a review for it and if not are you planning to.



Greetings,


I haven't reviewed it and at this stage probably won't be. If the opportunity presents itselfthough I sure will.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22299099
> 
> 
> Hi Lee & Ralph:
> 
> 
> Any word on MARVELS The Avengers yet?



Greetings,


I received the press release from Disney and am planning on coveraging it. It streets September 25th. VERY excited











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis


I noticed that The Dark Knight Rises isn't in this list.  I have this page bookmarked for blu-ray disc reviews and probably would have missed it had I not had the insight to check the main forum page and scroll through.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22683435
> 
> 
> I noticed that The Dark Knight Rises isn't in this list.  I have this page bookmarked for blu-ray disc reviews and probably would have missed it had I not had the insight to check the main forum page and scroll through.




Greetings,


Sorry about that. I haven't updated the database to include the recent reviews which are still on the main page. I will get to it later today. Thanks!











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_100#post_22683872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22683435
> 
> 
> I noticed that The Dark Knight Rises isn't in this list.  I have this page bookmarked for blu-ray disc reviews and probably would have missed it had I not had the insight to check the main forum page and scroll through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. I haven't updated the database to include the recent reviews which are still on the main page. I will get to it later today. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

 

Aha!  Thank YOU Mr. Potts for a stellar review!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22687648
> 
> 
> Aha!  Thank YOU Mr. Potts for a stellar review!



Greetings,


You're more than welcome. The database has been updated..











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis


Hi Lee and Ralph,

 

Have either of you received Dredd (2D or 3D) for review as of yet?  I saw this one theatrically (in 3D) and was pleasantly surprised.  Visually stunning - just WOW!

 

I hope you both receive it for review soon(er rather than later). 









 

Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year! 

 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22732989
> 
> 
> Hi Lee and Ralph,
> 
> 
> Have either of you received Dredd (2D or 3D) for review as of yet?  I saw this one theatrically (in 3D) and was pleasantly surprised.  Visually stunning - just WOW!
> 
> 
> I hope you both receive it for review soon(er rather than later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Regards,



Greetings,


It has been announced for North American Blu-ray release but itsn't out yet. I expect to receive it though.










Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well!



Regards,


----------



## CJackson

Will you review 2001: A Space Odyssey?


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CJackson*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22762302
> 
> 
> Will you review 2001: A Space Odyssey?



Greetings,


Hi CJackson, we aren't planning on a review at this point as it has been available for some time. Perhaps down the road. Thanks for checking in...











Regards,


----------



## Philnick

I can say this about the Blu-ray of _2001: A Space Odessey_: the image and sound quality of the Blu-ray is head and shoulders above even the best DVD version: the colors are much brighter. (They may have given it the same sort of treatment that was done with the original _Star Trek_ TV series - and _The Prisoner_ - for Blu-ray - frame-by-frame cleanup and color enhancement to make it look like a new film.)


Just be sure to use the uncompressed LPCM 5.1 soundtrack, or you'll be listening to DVD-style Dolby Digital.


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Philnick*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22762715
> 
> 
> I can say this about the Blu-ray of _2001: A Space Odessey_: the image and sound quality of the Blu-ray is head and shoulders above even the best DVD version: the colors are much brighter. (They may have given it the same sort of treatment that was done with the original _Star Trek_ TV series - and _The Prisoner_ - for Blu-ray - frame-by-frame cleanup and color enhancement to make it look like a new film.)
> 
> Just be sure to use the uncompressed LPCM 5.1 soundtrack, or you'll be listening to DVD-style Dolby Digital.




Greetings,


Thanks for chiming in on this Phil.











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_100#post_22733050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22732989
> 
> 
> Hi Lee and Ralph,
> 
> 
> Have either of you received Dredd (2D or 3D) for review as of yet?  I saw this one theatrically (in 3D) and was pleasantly surprised.  Visually stunning - just WOW!
> 
> 
> I hope you both receive it for review soon(er rather than later).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> It has been announced for North American Blu-ray release but itsn't out yet. I expect to receive it though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you as well!
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

 

Okay guys,

 

Sorry for my impatience but i believe it's been out since the 8th of Jan. http://dreddthemovie.com/index.html

 

Any word yet?

 

Thanks in advance.

 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22826223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys,
> 
> 
> Sorry for my impatience but i believe it's been out since the 8th of Jan. http://dreddthemovie.com/index.html
> 
> 
> Any word yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Regards,




Greetings,


Sincerest apologies. I have been waiting on it for two weeks after being assured I would receive it. As of Friday I was told, they would check on its status.










Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_100#post_22826523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22826223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys,
> 
> 
> Sorry for my impatience but i believe it's been out since the 8th of Jan. http://dreddthemovie.com/index.html
> 
> 
> Any word yet?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> Sincerest apologies. I have been waiting on it for two weeks after being assured I would receive it. As of Friday I was told, they would check on its status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

Thanks for the update!  No apologies necessary, it's not your fault anyway.  Darn suppliers!!









 

Appreciation!









 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_20#post_22830172
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update!  No apologies necessary, it's not your fault anyway.  Darn suppliers!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,



Greetings,


I received confirmation late yesterday (along with tracking) and it will arrive late this week or Monday the latest. Look for a review mid week...











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis


Thanks for the update!  *MUCH* Appreciation!! 

 

I have a notion that this *might* be on your "guilty pleasures" list soon enough.

 

Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis


Hi Lee & Ralph,

 

Have either of you planned on reviewing a documentary named Samsara?

 

Thanks in advance for any info.

 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_20#post_22852025
> 
> 
> Hi Lee & Ralph,
> 
> 
> Have either of you planned on reviewing a documentary named Samsara?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Greetings,


Not at the moment as we don't cover the distributor that released it. Perhaps down the road. Sorry..











Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts* 

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebesthereis* 

Hi Lee & Ralph,

Have either of you planned on reviewing a documentary named Samsara?

Thanks in advance for any info.

Regards,


Greetings,

Not at the moment as we don't cover the distributor that released it. Perhaps down the road. Sorry..










Regards,


Thanks again!

As an aside, was The Walking Dead: The complete first season ever reviewed? I looked for it but only saw it under the Spotlight section.

Again, thanks in advance!

*Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_40#post_22856061
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> As an aside, was The Walking Dead: The complete first season ever reviewed?  I looked for it but only saw it under the Spotlight section.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Regaards,



Yes, here are links to seasons 1 and 2,


Lee

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1320049/the-walking-dead-the-complete-first-season-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_40 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1426724/the-walking-dead-the-complete-second-season-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_40


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_100#post_22879020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_40#post_22856061
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> As an aside, was The Walking Dead: The complete first season ever reviewed?  I looked for it but only saw it under the Spotlight section.
> 
> 
> Again, thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Regaards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, here are links to seasons 1 and 2,
> 
> 
> Lee
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1320049/the-walking-dead-the-complete-first-season-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_40
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1426724/the-walking-dead-the-complete-second-season-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review/0_40
Click to expand...

Lee, thank you.

 

Will you be updating the database (at some point) to make it easier to find?  Without the links, where would someone look?

 

Thanks again.

 

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_20#post_22887660
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, thank you.
> 
> 
> Will you be updating the database (at some point) to make it easier to find?  Without the links, where would someone look?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Regards,



Greetings,


I have updated the database. Thanks!










Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/100_100#post_22890883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_20#post_22887660
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, thank you.
> 
> 
> Will you be updating the database (at some point) to make it easier to find?  Without the links, where would someone look?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have updated the database. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

Aha!  Thank YOU sir!

 

Regards,


----------



## Lee Weber




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ralph Potts*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_40#post_22890883
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> 
> I have updated the database. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_40#post_22899176
> 
> 
> 
> Aha!  Thank YOU sir!
> 
> 
> Regards,





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebesthereis*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_40#post_22887660
> 
> 
> 
> Lee, thank you.
> 
> 
> Will you be updating the database (at some point) to make it easier to find?  Without the links, where would someone look?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> Regards,



OKOK I need to get better at this! I'm on it Ralph!


----------



## Ralph Potts




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lee Weber*  /t/1029348/avsforum-blu-ray-disc-review-database/120_20#post_22899753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKOK I need to get better at this! I'm on it Ralph!



Greetings,











Don't worry partner, I've got your back..











Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Sticky...


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Gentlemen, 
Attached is post #1 bbcode for the database, and a 'Table template' A~Z, 0~9, and 3D. 

If you ever have some downtime, you could try something new.

This a how the table looks/function without all the reviews.
Thank you for your years of service.

EDIT ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Concerning the AVSForum Blu-Ray Disk Review Database zip.. this file should be considers deprecated. There are many errors as the URL are missing correct syntax. I spent several hours fixing these errors and applying reviews that were missing during my initial capture. 

The "Ralph Potts Movie datatbase.zip" in post 134 is best used as template in a text editor like Notepad++. 
NOTE: It takes the system a bit of time to chew on all the links before showing up as in the example
Once the editor is satisfied that all updates are completed a complete delete of the existing code is preferred upon pasting the newly edited whole copy.

In other words. I would not go to my test post and add Godzilla 3D and try to update. It would puke. 
I would use my local copy (HDD) open Notepad++ and add the necessary URL in the 3D section, then go to my test post>EDIT>Ctrl A (to select all)>hit delete key>Notepad++ Ctrl A (to select all)>back to post Ctrl V (to paste)>Save
Let it churn. Test this method/your work in the Test Post area for reliability.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Please note edited entry in post above *

Work in Progress for a tabled view of the first page. Specifically for Ralph Potts and Lee Weber. This format does not work well with Enhanced Mobile View as the table code is ignored, just as Spoiler code is now ignored.. but it is worth a view.

Attached is a zip of the code which resides in post 34 of my work space for their benefit.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/46-po...ge-retention-within-spoiler-post25840145.html


EDIT~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Please note the edit entry in post 133


----------



## NorthSky

When you click on *'Gamer 3D'* you end up with *'Dragon'*.


----------



## Ralph Potts

NorthSky said:


> When you click on *'Gamer 3D'* you end up with *'Dragon'*.



Greetings,

All fixed. Thanks! 

Regards,


----------



## jphillips63

Will there be any 4K reviews and if so when?


----------



## Ralph Potts

jphillips63 said:


> Will there be any 4K reviews and if so when?


Greetings,

Currently there isn't any native 4k content available on Blu-ray. Going forward we will have to see once steady hardware and software support comes online.

I received your PM. Thanks for your interest jphillips63.


Regards,


----------



## ozar

Good day, Ralph

Any time I'm considering purchasing a movie on blu-ray, I check this database first to see what you and/or Lee thought of it overall as a film and story, and to see how you scored it relating to audio and video. That said, the movie I'm looking for is sometimes not listed in the review database, although there was a review posted by one of you, which is then found with a bit of manual searching. Are such non-listings intentional, or does the database get updated at regular intervals?

It's not a big deal either way, but I'm only wondering if you or Lee should be alerted when a review has been left off the listing?

Thanks to both of you for all your efforts at keeping the community aware of what's coming out on blu-ray!


----------



## Ralph Potts

ozar said:


> Good day, Ralph
> 
> Any time I'm considering purchasing a movie on blu-ray, I check this database first to see what you and/or Lee thought of it overall as a film and story, and to see how you scored it relating to audio and video. That said, the movie I'm looking for is sometimes not listed in the review database, although there was a review posted by one of you, which is then found with a bit of manual searching. Are such non-listings intentional, or does the database get updated at regular intervals?
> 
> It's not a big deal either way, but I'm only wondering if you or Lee should be alerted when a review has been left off the listing?
> 
> Thanks to both of you for all your efforts at keeping the community aware of what's coming out on blu-ray!


Greetings,

oz I update the database several times a month. Should you notice that a review that has been posted is not in the database please feel free to post that info here. Thanks! 


Regards,


----------



## Philnick

*Suggestion*

I'd really like to see a clickable alphabet (and one-digit numeric) list at the top of the movie database to take you directly to the desired section of the list.

This can be kludged around by using searches, but a search will find words other than the first word of a film's title, and requires knowing how to spell the word, which could be idiosyncratic - _Koyaanisqatsi_, anyone?


----------



## ozar

Philnick said:


> I'd really like to see a clickable alphabet (and one-digit numeric) list at the top of the movie database to take you directly to the desired section of the list.


Yeah, that sounds like a great idea if it can be easily implemented and Ralph would be willing to do it.


----------



## mtbdudex

*Help: software to catalog movies/blurays*



Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> oz I update the database several times a month. Should you notice that a review that has been posted is not in the database please feel free to post that info here. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph;
I'd like to pick your brain on software to catalog movies/blurays, I made a thread but limited response.

What app do you use to track/manage/rate/share/etc your huge inventory?
Thoughts/suggestions appreciated 
(FYI the Mod moved it from blu-ray forum to the HDTV Software Media Discussion)
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/114-h...ware-catalog-movies-blurays.html#post31854633


> Question:
> what software to catalog movies/blurays?
> (I exclude Excel/access/etc)
> 
> I've got 350+ Blurays and 150 DVD's , not huge but getting more blurays over time.
> 
> Ideally it should be:
> -Minimum typing, click or scan barcode to add
> -sortable
> -can view on multiple devices; computer, iPhone
> -identifies the audio/video correctly
> -app for PS3 would be nice but not a must
> -Have ability for user to add custom fields for some unique items; storage location, is movie uploaded to NAS, etc
> -if rented or bought
> -tracking if loaned disc to friend
> -etc
> 
> I see this app recommended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is the blu-ray.forum app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is one other out there:


----------



## Ralph Potts

mtbdudex said:


> Ralph;
> I'd like to pick your brain on software to catalog movies/blurays, I made a thread but limited response.
> 
> What app do you use to track/manage/rate/share/etc your huge inventory?
> Thoughts/suggestions appreciated
> (FYI the Mod moved it from blu-ray forum to the HDTV Software Media Discussion)
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/114-h...ware-catalog-movies-blurays.html#post31854633


Greetings,

I use DVD Profiler..


Regards,


----------



## mtbdudex

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I use DVD Profiler..
> 
> 
> Regards,


It's got bad reviews??









Looks like in November-2014 was updated, they broke the ability to see cover art then, and not fixed yet??


----------



## Ralph Potts

mtbdudex said:


> It's got bad reviews??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like in November-2014 was updated, they broke the ability to see cover art then, and not fixed yet??


Greetings,

I have been using it for over ten years. Initially the only option was PC based but several years back the ability to synch with your tablet/phone became available through use of the app. I haven't seen an update to the app itself. It looks like those complaining are referring to the IOS 8 update. I installed that update on both my iPhone 6 and iPad and DVD Profiler works as well as it always has with no issues. Clicking on the link in my signature takes you to my collection.


Regards,


----------



## mtbdudex

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have been using it for over ten years. Initially the only option was PC based but several years back the ability to synch with your tablet/phone became available through use of the app. I haven't seen an update to the app itself. It looks like those complaining are referring to the IOS 8 update. I installed that update on both my iPhone 6 and iPad and DVD Profiler works as well as it always has with no issues. Clicking on the link in my signature takes you to my collection.
> 
> 
> Regards,


Well, I was all set to buy it, and see the desktop version is only WinTel.... 
http://www.invelos.com/KB.aspx?task=top


> Is there a Macintosh version of DVD Profiler available?
> You do not have access to a Windows computer to run DVD Profiler.*Answer:*
> With apologies to our Mac fans, at this time there is no Macintosh version, and no firm plans to create a Mac version. Although we cannot provide support for this solution, many users successfully run DVD Profiler under Virtual PC on their Mac.


I've been a Mac guy since Sept-1984 as can be seen here in my Engineering college days..... never owned a WinTel at home .. 









So I'm still studying which one, I've not ruled out DVD Profiler.
thx for your time.
btw, nice optical disk collection you have there!


----------



## Philnick

*7.1 Database?*

Is there a convenient way to get a listing of Blu-rays with 7.1 soundtracks? I just added a rear pair to my theater after upgrading my AVR to get HDMI capability (I'd been running 5.1 analog till now, with all video plugged directly into my projector). I wasn't looking for 7.1 but it came along with the other specs I was looking for, and I did have a spare pair of speakers . . .

One thing I've found is that the mike for YPAO (and I would guess Audessy as well) doesn't simulate the pinnae of our ears, which attenuate sound from the rear, so I went back into the result and tweaked it by making the rear pair a little louder to "subjectively" match the other speakers.

It seems that only the most recent films I have are 7.1, and not even always then. A listing of 7.1 films - and which ones actually take advantage of it - would be nice.


----------



## NorthSky

Philnick said:


> Is there a convenient way to get a listing of Blu-rays with 7.1 soundtracks? I just added a rear pair to my theater after upgrading my AVR to get HDMI capability (I'd been running 5.1 analog till now, with all video plugged directly into my projector). I wasn't looking for 7.1 but it came along with the other specs I was looking for, and I did have a spare pair of speakers . . .
> 
> *One thing I've found is that the mike for YPAO (and I would guess Audyssey as well) doesn't simulate the pinnae of our ears, which attenuate sound from the rear, so I went back into the result and tweaked it by making the rear pair a little louder to "subjectively" match the other speakers.*
> 
> It seems that only the most recent films I have are 7.1, and not even always then. A listing of 7.1 films - and which ones actually take advantage of it - would be nice.


That's a very good idea; manually adding couple decibels in the back surround speakers.

As for 7.1 Blu-ray and DVD titles...they all are...by simply adding Dolby Pro LogicIIx (or DTS Neo:6) on top of any DD and dts and multichannel LPCM 5.1 audio soundtracks, and their variables (DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HR, DTS-HD MA, dts 96/24, ... 5.1).


----------



## Philnick

NorthSky said:


> That's a very good idea; manually adding couple decibels in the back surround speakers.
> 
> As for 7.1 Blu-ray and DVD titles...they all are...by simply adding Dolby Pro LogicIIx (or DTS Neo:6) on top of any DD and dts and multichannel LPCM 5.1 audio soundtracks, and their variables (DD+, Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HR, DTS-HD MA, dts 96/24, ... 5.1).


I'm running 7.1 LPCM over HDMI (to avoid ever having to deal with dropouts from disk-authoring issues) from my Oppo BDP-93 into my Yamaha RX-A1030. I assume that on 5.1 disks the Oppo is duplicating the side signals on the back channels. (In my Oppo's setup, the "Downmix" mode is set to 7.1.)

Would changing the sound mode on the Yamaha from "Straight" to DTS Neo:6 or Dolby Pro LogicIIx invoke rear surround derivation even with the player set to send LPCM? Would I need to tell the Oppo not to send 7.1 but only 5.1?  I don't want to have to manually go in to Setup on both machines to switch things back and forth - particularly since having the rears simply duplicate the sides is fine with me on 5.1 films.


----------



## NorthSky

Philnick said:


> I'm running 7.1 LPCM over HDMI (to avoid ever having to deal with dropouts from disk-authoring issues) from my Oppo BDP-93 into my Yamaha RX-A1030.
> *1.* I assume that on 5.1 disks the Oppo is duplicating the side signals on the back channels. (In my Oppo's setup, the "Downmix" mode is set to 7.1.)
> 
> *2.* Would changing the sound mode on the Yamaha from "Straight" to DTS Neo:6 or Dolby Pro LogicIIx invoke rear surround derivation even with the player set to send LPCM? Would I need to tell the Oppo not to send 7.1 but only 5.1?  I don't want to have to manually go in to Setup on both machines to switch things back and forth - particularly since having the rears simply duplicate the sides is fine with me on 5.1 films.


1.Your Oppo BR player "Downmix" feature selection is ONLY for its multichannel ANALOG output, not for he digital HDMI out...that, it's the domain of your Yamaha receiver...from the audio mode you select in your receiver.

2. And yes, it would. It don't matter what you select in your Oppo between 5.1 and 7.1.
* If a Blu-ray is encoded with a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 or DTS-HD MA 7.1 audio soundtrack your Yamaha will decode it as is.
If it is a 5.1-channel audio soundtrack, simply select Dolby PLIIx or DTS Neo:6 ... to have those two additional back surround speakers activated. 

► And simply set (select) the HDMI Audio Out of your Oppo BR player menu to "Bitstream". 
Your Yamaha receiver is doing all the decoding from what your BR player send to it as it is encoded on the disc. 
If you select LPCM in your Oppo, then your Oppo is doing the decoding internally, and your Yamaha is reproducing it....but in your case there is no need to select LPCM. It is more for legacy receivers without Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA sound decoders, and the odd problematic Blu-ray disc improperly encoded by some studios (very rare).

But if you prefer LPCM it's fine too; just use your Yamaha receiver's audio modes (Listening Mode) with 5.1 audio soundtracks ... DPLIIx or dts Neo:6 on top of multichannel PCM.


----------



## Philnick

NorthSky said:


> 1.Your Oppo BR player "Downmix" feature selection is ONLY for its multichannel ANALOG output, not for he digital HDMI out...that, it's the domain of your Yamaha receiver...from the audio mode you select in your receiver.
> 
> 2. And yes, it would. It don't matter what you select in your Oppo between 5.1 and 7.1.
> * If a Blu-ray is encoded with a Dolby TrueHD 7.1 or DTS-HD MA 7.1 audio soundtrack your Yamaha will decode it as is.
> If it is a 5.1-channel audio soundtrack, simply select Dolby PLIIx or DTS Neo:6 ... to have those two additional back surround speakers activated.
> 
> ► And simply set (select) the HDMI Audio Out of your Oppo BR player menu to "Bitstream".
> Your Yamaha receiver is doing all the decoding from what your BR player send to it as it is encoded on the disc.
> If you select LPCM in your Oppo, then your Oppo is doing the decoding internally, and your Yamaha is reproducing it....but in your case there is no need to select LPCM. It is more for legacy receivers without Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD MA sound decoders, and the odd problematic Blu-ray disc improperly encoded by some studios (very rare).
> 
> But if you prefer LPCM it's fine too; just use your Yamaha receiver's audio modes (Listening Mode) with 5.1 audio soundtracks ... DPLIIx or dts Neo:6 on top of multichannel PCM.


With LPCM selected in my Oppo, and with its downmix setting at "7.1", 5.1 disks automatically play the side surround signals out the rears as well with the AVR set to "Straight" (no PLIIx or Neo:6 matrix decoding). 

With Bitstream selected in the Oppo, the rears are silent on a 5.1 disk unless I activate PLIIx or Neo:6 matrix decoding. As soon as I play a 7.1 disk. the AVR reverts to "Straight" - and stays there even when I play a 5.1 disk until I once again manually select surround decoding.

Bitstream thus requires more work just to keep the rears playing. And in any case I'm not a fan of DSP soundfield generation, which tends to sound false to me - just like artificial 3D - which is what's used in most films - looks like animated "pop-up books" to me. If it was shot with one lens, show it in 2D.

At least having the rears play the same thing as the sides on 5.1 disks mimics what I would hear in a movie theater, with pairs of surround speakers - all playing the same thing - arrayed down the side walls.

I'll stick with LPCM and my 7.1 downmix setting.


----------



## NorthSky

I see; it works for the HDMI Audio Out too...LPCM down-mixed to 7.1 channels. >>> I am going to try that too, and see if it sounds as good or even better than Dolby Pro Logic IIx. 

Thanks.


----------



## Philnick

NorthSky said:


> I see; it works for the HDMI Audio Out too...LPCM down-mixed to 7.1 channels. >>> I am going to try that too, and see if it sounds as good or even better than Dolby Pro Logic IIx.
> 
> Thanks.


Ok, time for me to backtrack. I just went down to my theater to verify that I had set my multichannel speaker setup to 7.1 downmix and found it set to 5.1 - and my rears were silent. So much for my theory.

I found that the only way to get surround sound from the rears on 5.1 material is inside my AVR, as you had said. It's a Yamaha Aventage RX-A1030 (two models back - which I just got new from Amazon, almost half price because of that fact).

Go to Sound Program, Surround Decode, press the up arrow to configure it, and while on the line for surround decoder press the Options button on the remote. This brings up a new menu, one of the entries being Extended Surround. Click on that and change it from Off to PLIIx Movie. This applies to all inputs.

Then, to keep pressing the Blu-ray Scene shortcut button from defeating that, go to that Scene, press up to configure it, and then click Save. Once you've saved it, it won't defeat the surround decoding.

Now, even in Bitstream, putting in a 5.1 or 7.1 disk will give you sound out of the rears, and it automatically shifts between the two modes.

I may have heard slightly better sound from Bitstream than from LPCM in switching back and forth, but there were so many steps in between. and there's expectation bias, so I'm not sure.

It makes sense to me to leave the audio in its original format as long as possible, so I'm now leaving the Oppo set to Bitstream except when and if a disk has authoring problems, in which case I'll switch to LPCM output.


----------



## NorthSky

Ha!


----------



## thebesthereis

*Database Update to include XMEN DOFP: Rogue Cut?*

Hi Lee & Ralph,

I know you both are busy, that being said, are there any plans in the future to include X-MEN Days Of Future Past: Rogue Cut to the review database as a direct link to the review (as the other movies link directly to their respective review) ? :grin:

Thanks in advance for any info.

Be blessed.


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Hi Lee & Ralph,
> 
> I know you both are busy, that being said, are there any plans in the future to include X-MEN Days Of Future Past: Rogue Cut to the review database as a direct link to the review (as the other movies link directly to their respective review) ? :grin:
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info.
> 
> Be blessed.


Greetings,

Yes! My apologies, I have been remiss in keeping up with the weekly updates to the database. I will get everything caught in the coming days (including X-Men DOFP - The Rogue Cut )

Thanks for keeping us on our toes! 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database updated*

Greetings,

The database has been updated. 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph, 
Hello! Long time to miss your updates. I have updated the work in progress of making your movie database table viewable and I have promising results.

Basically I exchanged highlight coding on your post...Example: 
[U][B]Spotlight Blu-ray Reviews[/B][/U] 
and exchanged it with or added the jump link. Example:
[b]Spotlight[/b]

The jump links work in conjunction with the table code.

Did this action A~Z; Spotlight, Numbers, 3D and broke down the table to view cleanly. 

It didn't take too long to adjust the orginal first post, but the hitch is not getting a Database error upon updating..
I've recieved this error twice in my test post forum in which I viewed and bounced around cleanly until I deleted the entire post to redo at such time as the server is not loaded with our fans. 
SUCCESS AVS Forum Updated Movie Database Potts/Weber

Attached is the BB Code unparsed in a text file for your review.

Enjoy!! 
PS Favorite movie to date is Tomorrowland. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Ralph,
> Hello! Long time to miss your updates. I have updated the work in progress of making your movie database table viewable and I have promising results.
> 
> Basically I exchanged highlight coding on your post...Example:
> [U][B]Spotlight Blu-ray Reviews[/B][/U]
> and exchanged it with or added the jump link. Example:
> [b]Spotlight[/b]
> 
> The jump links work in conjunction with the table code.
> 
> Did this action A~Z; Spotlight, Numbers, 3D and broke down the table to view cleanly.
> 
> It didn't take too long to adjust the orginal first post, but the hitch is not getting a Database error upon updating..
> I've recieved this error twice in my test post forum in which I viewed and bounced around cleanly until I deleted the entire post to redo at such time as the server is not loaded with our fans.
> SUCCESS AVS Forum Updated Movie Database Potts/Weber
> 
> Attached is the BB Code unparesed in a text file for your review.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> PS Favorite movie to date is Tomorrowland. Keep up the great work.


Greetings,

This is terrific! Thanks so much for going to the trouble. Let me play around with it. I will reach out with any questions or issues before converting.


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Welcome to the Revised Blu-ray Review Database!!*

Greetings,

The Blu-ray review database has been revised, thanks to the hard work of forum member Woobieizer. 

There is now an alphabetized table at the top and bottom of the listing that will take you directly to each group. This makes searching/scrolling much quicker. Thanks again to Woobieizer and to all for their support and suggestions.


Regards,


----------



## thebesthereis

*Under A or T?*

Thanks for the database update and for all the hard work you guys put in! Much appreciation!

Just a quick question, would *The Avengers: Age Of Ultron* be listed under the letter A or the letter T?

Thanks in advance.

Best


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Thanks for the database update and for all the hard work you guys put in! Much appreciation!
> 
> Just a quick question, would *The Avengers: Age Of Ultron* be listed under the letter A or the letter T?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best


Greetings,

It would listed under "A". I haven't added it to the database yet.. 


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

Awesome work guys!


----------



## jencas

The link in the database to the review of "Once Upon a Time in America Director's Cut" is not working properly. Other links nearby such as "Oblivion" work fine, so I assume it's not my computer.


Can you tell me if this was the 229 minute or the 251 minute version? I presume the former. Thanks.


----------



## NorthSky

jencas said:


> The link in the database to the review of "Once Upon a Time in America Director's Cut" is not working properly.
> Other links nearby such as "Oblivion" work fine, so I assume it's not my computer.
> 
> Can you tell me if this was the 229 minute or the 251 minute version? I presume the former. Thanks.


♦ 251* minutes: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs

* Works ok on my end.


----------



## jencas

NorthSky said:


> ♦ 251* minutes: https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs
> 
> * Works ok on my end.


Thanks, the link in your post works for me, the link in the database still does not.


----------



## NorthSky

jencas said:


> Thanks, the link in your post works for me, *the link in the database still does not*.


Sorry about that; I just don't why...are you using an iPhone, or iTablet, or iMac? 
{I'm using a laptop myself with MOS - Microsoft Operating System...just before Windows 10.}


----------



## jencas

NorthSky said:


> Sorry about that; I just don't why...are you using an iPhone, or iTablet, or iMac?
> {I'm using a laptop myself with MOS - Microsoft Operating System...just before Windows 10.}


Dell desktop running Windows 10 and both IE10 and the new browser Edge(?) - both give the same result, which so far only happens with that particular title. All others work so far. Just one of life's little mysteries/irritations, I guess. Don't trouble yourself about it unless it happens with other titles or to other people.


Thanks,


----------



## NorthSky

jencas said:


> Dell desktop running Windows 10 and both IE10 and the new browser Edge(?) - both give the same result, which so far only happens with that particular title. All others work so far. Just one of life's little mysteries/irritations, I guess. Don't trouble yourself about it unless it happens with other titles or to other people.
> Thanks,


Lol, no sweat.  ...I'm like you...just curious why it happens like that...to you and not me. ...And you're probably right; it'll eventually happen with other titles, lol. ...And with different people, lol. 

* This is still a great great Database of Ralph and Lee's Blu-ray movie reviews...I like it, a lot.


----------



## emerson1

Not sure if this is the same issue as the guy above, but the Interstellar link redirected me to the main review forum page. Had to just search for it. Weird.


----------



## Ralph Potts

jencas said:


> Dell desktop running Windows 10 and both IE10 and the new browser Edge(?) - both give the same result, which so far only happens with that particular title. All others work so far. Just one of life's little mysteries/irritations, I guess. Don't trouble yourself about it unless it happens with other titles or to other people.
> 
> 
> Thanks,





emerson1 said:


> Not sure if this is the same issue as the guy above, but the Interstellar link redirected me to the main review forum page. Had to just search for it. Weird.


Greetings,

I checked both Interstellar and Once upon a time in America and both correctly link to the review. Not sure why it's not working for you.. 


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

emerson1 said:


> Not sure if this is the same issue as the guy above, but the Interstellar link redirected me to the main review forum page. Had to just search for it. Weird.


I clicked on *'Interstellar'* and it brought me exactly where it should; @ the main original review by Ralph. 
...From the Blu-ray movie titles Database => https://www.avsforum.com/POSTs


----------



## Woobieizer

*Users having link problems only please.*



jencas said:


> The link in the database to the review of "Once Upon a Time in America Director's Cut" is not working properly. Other links nearby such as "Oblivion" work fine, so I assume it's not my computer.
> 
> 
> Can you tell me if this was the 229 minute or the 251 minute version? I presume the former. Thanks.





emerson1 said:


> Not sure if this is the same issue as the guy above, but the Interstellar link redirected me to the main review forum page. Had to just search for it. Weird.


 @jencas @emerson1

I'd like to hear from the users that are experiencing situational misdirects like these. I've worked with some users on AVS to correct, or at least remedy URL that are parsed incorrectly for various browsers. 

What I have linked below is an extracted list of movies that share a common link format as seen in the two pictures.


















I have found 288 similar items that are now consolidated in the test post below. Please hit as many links as you are willing and post your results within that thread. 

*Probable Links not Landable, Sorted Test Area*


----------



## NorthSky

*Steven Spielberg Director's Collection* ... when I clicked on it it brought me to *Million Dollar Arm*.

* I only tried a dozen BR titles @ random, till I hit a glitch with that title above. 
I will try some more as days and weeks go by, and let you know. Give me couple months or so and I will have check them all.


----------



## Woobieizer

The batch we're working on have/lack within their html the ability to land specifically. 


You'll see the link is missing -forum- and I believe the php.do or whatever the php process is; grants more leeway to user logged in as opposed to user as guest. In other words, it guess better or searches harder for logged in user.

EXAMPLE:
These user above us were landing on Forum whilst requesting Thread:


PHP:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews/

Whereas they were requesting or pointed to:


PHP:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-blu-ray-disc-reviews/1939801-interstellar-blu-ray-official-avs-forum-review.html

Compare both lines and notice the difference.

The guest user will not find the Thread 1939801 as the php will stop thinking and dump them right on 187 (the Forum ID). Path of least resistance no pun intented

Idealy we would want to land on the Post: 32780497


PHP:


http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-official-avs-forum-blu-ray-disc-reviews/1939801-interstellar-blu-ray-official-avs-forum-review.html#post32780497

But retrofitting all the done works is/ would be a daunting task unmasking the Post ID and keeping the A/V = ###, as the reviews go from old VB to Huddler to new VB. 

Thanks for finding the lurker.



PHP:


[URL="https://www.avsforum.com/posts/28188426/"]Steven Spielberg: Director's Collection -  A/V = 87[/URL]


----------



## Woobieizer

Up to date (Spy, San Andreas 3D, My Own Private Idaho) and includes the Steven Spielberg Director's Collection issue Plus "Movies On Deck" linky.


New On Deck notice hover (yellow)









Many Thanks!!
S


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Database updated. Thanks so much Bill!! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Updated if needed:

Fixed Edward Scissor Hand link

Added to Spotlight:
My Fair Lady 50th Anniversary Edition

Added to 3D
Jurassic World 3D

Added to A~Z
Dope
Testament to Youth
Back to the Future 30th Anniversary Trilogy

Regards!


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log*

Ralph, 
I regard your time very much and want you to have one less mundane task to fiddle with. 
In that respect this is my method of keeping up with you and Lee.

I use the forum sort function to sort by date a thread is posted:









There I can see what may not have made it to the new Home page and still capture the first post ID number, Title, and rating. This info is then manipulated to a bbcode for parsing. Then it is copied/sorted alphabetically into the working version. 

Using either a "Quoted" first post from your database working version or my local txt file copy, I then can compare/use a freeware program called ''ExamDiff" to compare the changes done to a dated txt file for the years of reviews. 












The change log in plain text to date is:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
Southpaw
South Park: The Complete 18th Season
Corrected spelling to Age of Ultorn
The Fifth Element
Leon: The Professional (2015)
Sorted: Leon: The Professional (2009)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Ralph,
> I regard your time very much and want you to have one less mundane task to fiddle with.
> In that respect this is my method of keeping up with you and Lee.
> 
> I use the forum sort function to sort by date a thread is posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There I can see what may not have made it to the new Home page and still capture the first post ID number, Title, and rating. This info is then manipulated to a bbcode for parsing. Then it is copied/sorted alphabetically into the working version.
> 
> Using either a "Quoted" first post from your database working version or my local txt file copy, I then can compare/use a freeware program called ''ExamDiff" to compare the changes done to a dated txt file for the years of reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The change log in plain text to date is:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added:
> Southpaw
> South Park: The Complete 18th Season
> Corrected spelling to Age of Ultorn
> The Fifth Element
> Leon: The Professional (2015)
> Sorted: Leon: The Professional (2009)
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Greetings,

Totally awesome! Thank you so very much for this..! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Updated Change log*

@Ralph Potts 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
The Final Girls 
Terminator Genisys 3D
Mulholland Drive (Criterion Collection)
Vacation
Game of Thrones Seasons 1 & 2

Resort South Park: The Complete 18th Season
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> @Ralph Potts
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added:
> The Final Girls
> Terminator Genisys 3D
> Mulholland Drive (Criterion Collection)
> Vacation
> Game of Thrones Seasons 1 & 2
> 
> Resort South Park: The Complete 18th Season
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Greetings,

Thanks Bill!! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Changelog Updated*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
The Gift
Inside Out
A Lego Brickumentary
Trainwreck
The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies Extended Edition
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 11/02/2015*

@Ralph Potts 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log Since 
Added:
The Gift
Inside Out
A Lego Brickumentary
Trainwreck
The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies Extended Edition
The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
Star Wars Episodes I - VI Limited Edition Steelbook
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> @Ralph Potts
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log Since
> Added:
> The Gift
> Inside Out
> A Lego Brickumentary
> Trainwreck
> The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies Extended Edition
> The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
> Star Wars Episodes I - VI Limited Edition Steelbook
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Greetings,

Thanks as always Bill! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 11/12/2015*

@Ralph Potts
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
No Escape
Jimmy's Hall
Trash
Shaun The Sheep
Goodnight Mommy
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## thebesthereis

Hi Ralph and Lee,

Just wondering if you have added Marvels Ant Man to the list yet and if so, would it be listed under the letter M or the letter A?

Thank you both in advance for all you do.

Best


----------



## Ralph Potts

thebesthereis said:


> Hi Ralph and Lee,
> 
> Just wondering if you have added Marvels Ant Man to the list yet and if so, would it be listed under the letter M or the letter A?
> 
> Thank you both in advance for all you do.
> 
> Best


Greetings,

Actually it would be under 3D. If it hasn't been added it will be shortly. Thanks so much! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 11/20/2015*

@Ralph Potts
LOL how fortuitous that the last two were in order..Likes me an EASY BUTTON. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
Ted 2
In Cold Blood
Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation
Mississippi Grind

3D:
Marvel's Ant-Man 3D
Minions 3D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NorthSky

This *AVSForum Blu-ray Disc Review Database* is awesome; a great and quick point of reference. I use it often. Kudos again Bill!


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> This *AVSForum Blu-ray Disc Review Database* is awesome; a great and quick point of reference. I use it often. Kudos again Bill!



What Me.. nahhh.... It's the community:


Lee Weber said:


> Ralph, we are all your Minions.




But you Bob, you make me feel like this:


Spoiler



Share the spot light one and all


----------



## NorthSky

:grin:


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 12/01/2015*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
Hannibal Season Three 
Marco Polo The Complete First Season

3D:
Pan 3D

Spotlight:
You Can't Take it With You
The X-Files Collector's Set
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NorthSky

Hi Bill, I couldn't find this one: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...tles-3d-blu-ray-official-avsforum-review.html : From the 3D Database


----------



## Roudan

Thanks Ralph. Excellent work!!! I really love this database!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 12/15/2015*

@Ralph Potts
Merry Christmas Ralph, Lee, and all that frequent the reviews.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials
Sicario 

3D:
Wolf Totem 3D 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3D
The Walk 3D
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> @Ralph Potts
> Merry Christmas Ralph, Lee, and all that frequent the reviews.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added:
> Maze Runner: The Scorch Trials
> Sicario
> 
> 3D:
> Wolf Totem 3D
> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3D
> The Walk 3D
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Greetings,

Thanks so much Bill! Merry Christmas! 

Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

Merry Christmas Bill! ... Thx for everything ...


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 12/24/2015*

@ Ralph Potts, One and All: Happy Newish Year

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
Infinitely Polar Bear
Hitman Agent
Pawn Sacrifice
The Visit
True Detectives: The Complete Second Season
The Green Inferno
The Transporter Refueled

3D:
Everest 3D

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> @ Ralph Potts, One and All: Happy Newish Year
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added:
> Infinitely Polar Bear
> Hitman Agent
> Pawn Sacrifice
> The Visit
> True Detectives: The Complete Second Season
> The Green Inferno
> The Transporter Refueled
> 
> 3D:
> Everest 3D
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Greetings,

Thanks as always Bill. Happy New Year to you as well! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 01/07/2016*

@Ralph Potts ~ Seems a busy two weeks for ya Ralph!! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
Our Brand is Crisis A/V= 86
Chi-Raq A/V= 91
Downton Abbey: Season Six A/V= 87
The Diary of a Teenage Girl A/V= 82 No post count on thread?? This format should test the link.
Irrational Man A/V= 84
Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension A/V= 86
Sinister 2 A/V= 91
The Martian A/V= 98
Hotel Transylvania 2 A/V= 97
The Intern A/V= 87
Straight Outta Compton A/V= 91

3D:
NONE

Sorted the 'I'
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Woobieizer

*Actual file compare*

I made a negligible compare error that does not affect the actual posted file, but here is the CORRECTED compare/Exam Diff.

This file shows the resorted "I" (On Left in Blue).


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> @Ralph Potts ~ Seems a busy two weeks for ya Ralph!!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added:
> Our Brand is Crisis A/V= 86
> Chi-Raq A/V= 91
> Downton Abbey: Season Six A/V= 87
> The Diary of a Teenage Girl A/V= 82 No post count on thread?? This format should test the link.
> Irrational Man A/V= 84
> Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension A/V= 86
> Sinister 2 A/V= 91
> The Martian A/V= 98
> Hotel Transylvania 2 A/V= 97
> The Intern A/V= 87
> Straight Outta Compton A/V= 91
> 
> 3D:
> NONE
> 
> Sorted the 'I'
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Greetings,

Many thanks as always Bill! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since Last update on 01/22/2016*

@Ralph Potts 
Just in case.. and Happy to assist..

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added:
Mercy Street A/V= 84
Rock the Kasbah A/V= 87
Show Me A Hero A/V= 83
Inside Llewyn Davis (Criterion Collection) A/V= 90
Suffragette A/V= 87
Burnt A/V= 88
Bridge of Spies A/V= 92

3D:
None
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## NorthSky

Methinks that *Ant-Man 3D* should be under the letter A (from the 3D section); and not under the letter M (Marvel).

Because...then might as well put 'Avengers - Age of Ultron' 3D under Marvel too (M). ...All Marvel 3D movies?

Nah, better use the first letter of the real movie title: Ant-Man (A) - Avengers (A) - etc. 
Marvel is only the company, not the movie title. ...Like PIXAR, DC Comics, Criterion Collection, etc. 

Methinks...and it helps better too...without confusion...and so we can find exactly what we're looking for...by the movie's title...and not by the trademark company. 

* Just my very best suggestion, Bill.


----------



## Woobieizer

Thank you Bob, That make sense to me too. 



NorthSky said:


> Methinks that *Ant-Man 3D* should be under the letter A (from the 3D section); and not under the letter M (Marvel).
> 
> Because...then might as well put 'Avengers - Age of Ultron' 3D under Marvel too (M). ...All Marvel 3D movies?
> 
> Nah, better use the first letter of the real movie title: Ant-Man (A) - Avengers (A) - etc.
> Marvel is only the company, not the movie title. ...Like PIXAR, DC Comics, Criterion Collection, etc.
> 
> Methinks...and it helps better too...without confusion...and so we can find exactly what we're looking for...by the movie's title...and not by the trademark company.
> 
> * Just my very best suggestion, Bill.


----------



## Ralph Potts

NorthSky said:


> Methinks that *Ant-Man 3D* should be under the letter A (from the 3D section); and not under the letter M (Marvel).
> 
> Because...then might as well put 'Avengers - Age of Ultron' 3D under Marvel too (M). ...All Marvel 3D movies?
> 
> Nah, better use the first letter of the real movie title: Ant-Man (A) - Avengers (A) - etc.
> Marvel is only the company, not the movie title. ...Like PIXAR, DC Comics, Criterion Collection, etc.
> 
> Methinks...and it helps better too...without confusion...and so we can find exactly what we're looking for...by the movie's title...and not by the trademark company.
> 
> * Just my very best suggestion, Bill.





Woobieizer said:


> Thank you Bob, That make sense to me too.


Greetings,

Agreed! Thanks guys.. 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Started work in progress for new format*

I've updated the format as requested Ralph using the DTS:X and Atmos movies I knew of. Combined with the resort (NorthSky) and additions (*cholmes1, **kokishin) *since last update can be seen in it entirety on the test forum. 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/46-po...-ralph-potts-movie-database.html#post41310017

The attached file as you normally have seen here is the working. I took liberty with the greeting. so please forgive me and make the correct adjustment as seen fit. 

Look forward to your list and feedback.
Bill


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> I've updated the format as requested Ralph using the DTS:X and Atmos movies I knew of. Combined with the resort (NorthSky) and additions (*cholmes1, **kokishin) *since last update can be seen in it entirety on the test forum.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/46-po...-ralph-potts-movie-database.html#post41310017
> 
> The attached file as you normally have seen here is the working. I took liberty with the greeting. so please forgive me and make the correct adjustment as seen fit.
> 
> Look forward to your list and feedback.
> Bill


Greetings,

Sorry for the delayed response Bill, I was out all day. This looks perfect!! The greeting is fine as well. Thanks so much..! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Sorry for the delayed response Bill, I was out all day. This looks perfect!! The greeting is fine as well. Thanks so much..!
> 
> 
> Regards,


It was my privilege Ralph.  Question to you though.. was I mistaken to think you may have a list of "all your Atmos and DTS:X" reviews?

I just used the ones (19) I have found by tagging. Not sure it is inclusive. Hopefully, we'll be gently notified of any missing data.


----------



## NorthSky

Bill, love it...the new Dolby Atmos and DTS:X BR titles reviews' own sections.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Sporting New, NEW format*

@*Ralph Potts* 

This is a complete overhaul of the listings to date. The entire format now follows this example.. poking  fun at you! 

[thread=********]Pixar's Aplomb 3D A/V= 100[/thread]

I've made every entry follow the thread number followed by the Movie Title, Rating.

The Change Log is everything.. (the one line difference seen is from combining Animal House and The Blues Brothers on one line.)

The real fun is that this new style's bbcode parses so quickly that a database error on rewrite will be nonexistent. 

Ya'll go ahead and make your own test in the Test forum. I'm going to pop some corn.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Surrived Superbowl*

Had TV muted and of all the commercials I viewed, the Doritos skit was easily the best IMO.

Moving forward and not looking back >> Our file size is half what it was due to the elimination of extraneous http markup.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log from 02/06/2016 submission
Added A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
Grandma A/V= 85
The Prophet A/V= 96

DTS:X:
Crimson Peak A/V= 94

3D:
None

Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
None

Resorted:
None
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Had TV muted and of all the commercials I viewed, the Doritos skit was easily the best IMO.
> 
> Moving forward and not looking back >> Our file size is half what it was due to the elimination of extraneous http markup.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log from 02/06/2016 submission
> Added A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
> Grandma A/V= 85
> The Prophet A/V= 96
> 
> DTS:X:
> Crimson Peak A/V= 94
> 
> 3D:
> None
> 
> Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
> None
> 
> Resorted:
> None
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Greetings,

Done! Looks great Bill. Thanks...! 


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

Hey, *Ant-Man - 3D* is @ the right place now.


----------



## Woobieizer

Thank you Ralph/Bob

Doing this is akin to some people's example of working on their home theater.. "It's done!" oops.. "Had to upgrade"

It's still a work in progress... for example (see pics). Inherited from the initial capture we did in Sep 2015, I can now see and repair visually. Which are fixed on my side to present to you on later date. 


I'm still waiting on the extensive list of Atmos .. Ralph.  Seriously, All I want for early Christmas is to know this new format reloads super fast for you Ralph; comparatively. 

Warmest Regards 
Bill


----------



## kokishin

Woobieizer said:


> Thank you Ralph/Bob
> 
> Doing this is akin to some people's example of working on their home theater.. "It's done!" oops.. "Had to upgrade"
> 
> It's still a work in progress... for example (see pics). Inherited from the initial capture we did in Sep 2015, I can now see and repair visually. Which are fixed on my side to present to you on later date.
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on the extensive list of Atmos .. Ralph.  Seriously, All I want for early Christmas is to know this new format reloads super fast for you Ralph; comparatively.
> 
> Warmest Regards
> Bill


Thanks for providing the links to easily delineate Atmos and DTS:X reviews. Very helpful.

Here are additional reviewed BD titles that should be included in the Atmos list:
American Sniper - A/V rating = 97
The Expendables 3 - A/V rating = 93
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part 1 - A/V rating = 93
John Wick - A/V rating = 92
On any Sunday: The next chapter - A/V rating = 91
Step Up All In - A/V rating = 90
Transformers: Age of Extinction 3D - A/V rating = 95
Unbroken - A/V rating = 94


Here is an additional reviewed BD title that should be included in the DTS:X list:
Ex Machina - A/V rating = 89


----------



## Woobieizer

@Ralph Potts

Thanks for the update kokishin!

Ralph the updated txt file, is currently in the test post area applied to post 1 for testing. See ya in a week. Plow on Ralph and Lee. Whew big reviews to come! 

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/46-po...-ralph-potts-movie-database.html#post41399945



kokishin said:


> Thanks for providing the links to easily delineate Atmos and DTS:X reviews. Very helpful.
> 
> Here are additional reviewed BD titles that should be included in the Atmos list:
> American Sniper - A/V rating = 97
> The Expendables 3 - A/V rating = 93
> The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part 1 - A/V rating = 93
> John Wick - A/V rating = 92
> On any Sunday: The next chapter - A/V rating = 91
> Step Up All In - A/V rating = 90
> Transformers: Age of Extinction 3D - A/V rating = 95
> Unbroken - A/V rating = 94
> 
> 
> Here is an additional reviewed BD title that should be included in the DTS:X list:
> Ex Machina - A/V rating = 89


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> @Ralph Potts
> 
> Thanks for the update kokishin!
> 
> Ralph the updated txt file, is currently in the test post area applied to post 1 for testing. See ya in a week. Plow on Ralph and Lee. Whew big reviews to come!
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/46-po...-ralph-potts-movie-database.html#post41399945


Greetings,

Roger that. Thanks guys..! 


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

Spoiler



Blu-ray Dolby Atmos titles reviewed:

1. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...y-official-avs-forum-review.html#post32748025
2. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...ay-official-avsforum-review.html#post31056314
3. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...y-official-avs-forum-review.html#post32318425
__________

Blu-ray Dolby Atmos titles reviewed (but not the 3D sound):

1. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...ay-official-avsforum-review.html#post29814954

__________

Other BR Dolby Atmos titles reviewed (but not the 3D sound):

• http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...ay-official-avsforum-review.html#post29082513

__________

Blu-ray DTS:X titles reviewed (but not the 3D sound):

• http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...y-official-avs-forum-review.html#post35636730



Don't pay attention; I was late in the news.


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> Blu-ray Dolby Atmos titles reviewed:
> 
> 1. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...dition-blu-ray-official-avs-forum-review.html
> 
> __________


Bob, I've got a change log up here:
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/46-po...-ralph-potts-movie-database.html#post41310017

But giving the guys a break cause of all the new reviews and family life we forget they have. I'll up it Next week.


----------



## NorthSky

Jeez, sorry Bill, I didn't know. I was going to spend another 48 hours in making your already done list.  ...Thx for saving me. 

Yes, we all have a life, a Valentine sweetheart, grand-children, parents we all love. Life is beautiful. 
Our blue planet is beautiful, Saturday Night Live and the people are all good and funny people.

P.S. I think my first entry...'Gravity' (Diamond Luxe Edition)...I didn't see in your list...so maybe not all was in vain.


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> Jeez, sorry Bill, I didn't know. I was going to spend another 48 hours in making your already done list.  ...Thx for saving me.
> 
> Yes, we all have a life, a Valentine sweetheart, grand-children, parents we all love. Life is beautiful.
> Our blue planet is beautiful, Saturday Night Live and the people are all good and funny people.
> 
> P.S. I think my first entry...'Gravity' (Diamond Luxe Edition)...I didn't see in your list...so maybe not all was in vain.


We can always count on you Bob.. Got it on the local drives copy and updated the tag on the Page.. Prego~
I'm going to skip updating the Test Post and go for the jugular next week.


----------



## NorthSky

Happy Valentine Day! *♥*


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> Happy Valentine Day! *♥*


Not even if you were named Roberta with that wrinkly skin avatar. NO F'in WAY!


----------



## NorthSky

But this message wasn't for you Bill; it was for Ralph...our thread starter.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log since 2/8/2015*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
Steve Jobs A/V= 89
Spectre A/V= 98
Trumbo A/V= 87
Gravity: Special Edition - A/V rating = 97 Moved
John Wick - A/V rating = 92 Moved
American Sniper - A/V rating = 97 Moved
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part 1 - A/V rating = 93 Moved
On any Sunday: The next chapter - A/V rating = 91 Moved
Step Up All In - A/V rating = 90 Moved
Unbroken - A/V rating = 94 Moved
Ex Machina - A/V rating = 89 Moved

DTS:X:
Ex Machina - A/V rating = 89
3D:
None

Numbered:
The 33 A/V= 91

Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
Gravity: Special Edition - A/V rating = 97
Transformers: Age of Extinction 3D - A/V rating = 95
The Expendables 3 - A/V rating = 93
John Wick - A/V rating = 92
American Sniper - A/V rating = 97
The Hunger Games: Mockingjay part 1 - A/V rating = 93
On any Sunday: The next chapter - A/V rating = 91
Step Up All In - A/V rating = 90
Unbroken - A/V rating = 94

Resorted:
Eden log - A/V rating = 82

Spelling:
Hercules Disney's - A/V rating = 90
Diary of a Wimpy Kid - A/V rating = 82
Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Dog Days - A/V rating = 85
Diary of a Wimpy Kid: Roderick rules - A/V rating = 83

Formatting:
Added Jump Down/Up commands v / ^
removed table error on aname J
added closing bbcode for bold to aname Y and Atmos
Confirming Jump item 'DOWN' is linked and working 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



Spoiler



ExamDiff Images


----------



## Woobieizer

*added Girls: The Complete Fourth Season*

Intermittent save. 

Thanks for the save Ralph. One word!

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/media/english/us_pron/e/eus/eus74/eus74842.mp3


----------



## NorthSky

1. I didn't find this one in the database: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...3-steve-jobs-blu-ray-review.html#post41564889

2. And from the AVSForum's main page, when you click on the 'Steve Jobs' Blu-ray review you end up on the 'Deadpool' theatrical review from Mark Henninger.

EDIT: It just has been fixed (2.) now. Or it couldn't have been my browser that did that.


----------



## Woobieizer

NorthSky said:


> 1. I didn't find this one in the database: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...3-steve-jobs-blu-ray-review.html#post41564889
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2. And from the AVSForum's main page, when you click on the 'Steve Jobs' Blu-ray review you end up on the 'Deadpool' theatrical review from Mark Henninger.
> 
> EDIT: It just has been fixed (2.) now. Or it couldn't have been my browser that did that.


 post 2 mouse up
Be sure to check his "last update" time stamp. Bottom of post 1: depending on skin will look like pics attached.


@Ralph Potts, I respect that there is a perceived risk to changing post 1. An edit with this new 'thread' ID based file, needs no advanced edit or bells and whistles, or a "LIKE!" FCOL . 

Open txt file of new (or desired backup file):
Ctrl + A (select all): 
edit post ~ Ctrl + A > Delete | Ctrl + V > Save:

I've seen the older format die after spinning up to a minute with a database error.
I've seen this new format populate in less than 20 seconds. 
You've got redundancy built in. 



Spoiler



=My ad brought to you VW=


----------



## Woobieizer

*Version Control upon next weeks sub*

I've added a format change to the main template on the aname pointer-bottom that will show the File name and Long Date Format of when I performed the save.

When Ralph updated his post 1, it will look something like this.


----------



## NorthSky

I now understand Bill; only when Ralph update his first post that your new entries can appear. Yesterday my browser was erratic and I couldn't see your attachments. 
Thanks, I will take my time from now on.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Updated! Thanks so much Bill..! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Updated! Thanks so much Bill..!
> 
> 
> Regards,


SWEET!


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> SWEET!


Greetings,

MUCH faster....!!!! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log since 2/15/2016*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
Labyrinth of Lies A/V= 90
Black Mass A/V= 88
Spotlight A/V= 84
The Good Dinosaur A/V= 97
Fargo: Year Two A/V= 86

DTS:X:

3D:
None

Numbered:
99 Homes A/V= 83

Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)


Resorted:
The Expendables 3 - A/V rating = 93

Spelling:


Formatting:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
11:32 AM Monday, February 22, 2016
Potts on Deck


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
> Labyrinth of Lies A/V= 90
> Black Mass A/V= 88
> Spotlight A/V= 84
> The Good Dinosaur A/V= 97
> Fargo: Year Two A/V= 86
> 
> DTS:X:
> 
> 3D:
> None
> 
> Numbered:
> 99 Homes A/V= 83
> 
> Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
> 
> 
> Resorted:
> The Expendables 3 - A/V rating = 93
> 
> Spelling:
> 
> 
> Formatting:
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 11:32 AM Monday, February 22, 2016
> Potts on Deck


Greetings,

Got it! Thanks Bill.. 

Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log Since 2/22/2016*

*Admittedly really tight, but I had alot of errors on the 22 sub. *

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
The Night Before A/V= 90
Secret in Their Eyes (2015) A/V= 87
The Secret In Their Eyes (2009) - A/V Rating = 82

DTS:X:

3D:
None

Numbered:


Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)


Resorted:
The Secret In Their Eyes (2009) - A/V Rating = 82

Spelling:
80 some odd entries that had cosmetic errors. example: Jfk Ultimate Collector\'S Edition

Formatting:
Cosmetic and Format error's explained
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
8:49 AM Friday, February 26, 2016
Potts on Deck


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change log since 2/22/2016*

This reflects the addition of the UHD table entry as a Greeting addendum.



> Below is an alphabetized listing of the Blu-ray Disc reviews that have been posted on our website. As new reviews are posted the list will be updated. Each title is linked so that clicking on the movie title will take you directly to the review. I have included a numeric listing section for titles that begin with a number rather than a letter.
> Atmos as well as DTS:X Audio formatted Blu-Ray Disk are now being sorted uniquely.
> UHD Blu-Ray is under unique heading to include 4K and 8K (forthcoming).
> The presence of an asterisk * * denotes placement on my list of recommended Blu-ray Discs.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
The Danish Girl A/V= 91
Creed A/V= 92
The Night Before A/V= 90
Secret in Their Eyes (2015) A/V= 87
The Secret In Their Eyes (2009) - A/V Rating = 82

DTS:X:

3D:
None

Numbered:


Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)

4K:


Resorted:
The Secret In Their Eyes (2009) - A/V Rating = 82

Spelling:
80 some odd entries that had cosmetic errors. example: Jfk Ultimate Collector\'S Edition

Formatting:
Cosmetic and Format error's explained
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1:56 AM Tuesday, March 1, 2016
Potts on Deck


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> This reflects the addition of the UHD table entry as a Greeting addendum.
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
> The Danish Girl A/V= 91
> Creed A/V= 92
> The Night Before A/V= 90
> Secret in Their Eyes (2015) A/V= 87
> The Secret In Their Eyes (2009) - A/V Rating = 82
> 
> DTS:X:
> 
> 3D:
> None
> 
> Numbered:
> 
> 
> Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
> 
> 4K:
> 
> 
> Resorted:
> The Secret In Their Eyes (2009) - A/V Rating = 82
> 
> Spelling:
> 80 some odd entries that had cosmetic errors. example: Jfk Ultimate Collector\'S Edition
> 
> Formatting:
> Cosmetic and Format error's explained
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 1:56 AM Tuesday, March 1, 2016
> Potts on Deck



Greetings,

Bill, you're all over it. Thanks! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Change Log and Baton Pass.*

Ralph, it has been my pleasure and honor to tweak the format. With the information here you should be able to follow format with ease well into the next 8 years of movie reviewing. Congratulations are due for your continued dedication to AVS, your hobby, and the personal warmth you bring to the show. 



How to:


Spoiler



Notepad++ with TextFX addon to insert date if desired. I kept three txt document. Worksheet, Changelog and RpMb~
I copy the first link and use the thread id withing the bbcode bracket. Copy the title and find the rating. Copy and paste into a changelog and paste into the actual Ralph Potts Movie Database text file and save incremental copies. 



























~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)


DTS:X:
None
3D:
In the Heart of the Sea 3D A/V= 93
Numbered:
None
Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
In the Heart of the Sea 3D A/V= 93
UHD:


Spoiler



Chappie - Atmos=90 UHD=86 
Hancock - Atmos=82 UHD=72 
Mad Max Fury Road - Atmos=100 UHD=96 
Pineapple Express - Atmos=76 UHD=72
The Amazing Spiderman - Atmos=88 UHD=80 
The Smurfs 2 - Atmos=88 UHD=94 


Resorted:
My Bloody Valentine 3D - A/V Rating = 85 from 'M' to '3D'
Spelling:
None
Formatting:
Added all-in-one: UHD review Ralph did on his intro sticky within a spoiler.

Capitalized all 3D.

Removed leading bbcode on Aname of all single quote.
Example: Aname="3d
Corrected: Aname=3D

Added off site hyperlinks to off site Dolby release page as well as DTS:X release page on Aname anchors for added users convenience.

Added link on upper table for absolute bottom "End". Added link on lower table for absolute top "Top".

Added fast link far right Top with Edit~PmDb for Ralph: Quick link to Ralph and Lee's On deck sending users to last post on that thread. 











~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
12:41 PM Friday, March 4, 2016


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Ralph, it has been my pleasure and honor to tweak the format. With the information here you should be able to follow format with ease well into the next 8 years of movie reviewing. Congratulations are due for your continued dedication to AVS, your hobby, and the personal warmth you bring to the show.
> 
> 
> 
> How to:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Notepad++ with TextFX addon to insert date if desired. I kept three txt document. Worksheet, Changelog and RpMb~
> I copy the first link and use the thread id withing the bbcode bracket. Copy the title and find the rating. Copy and paste into a changelog and paste into the actual Ralph Potts Movie Database text file and save incremental copies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
> 
> 
> DTS:X:
> None
> 3D:
> In the Heart of the Sea 3D A/V= 93
> Numbered:
> None
> Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
> In the Heart of the Sea 3D A/V= 93
> UHD:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Chappie - Atmos=90 UHD=86
> Hancock - Atmos=82 UHD=72
> Mad Max Fury Road - Atmos=100 UHD=96
> Pineapple Express - Atmos=76 UHD=72
> The Amazing Spiderman - Atmos=88 UHD=80
> The Smurfs 2 - Atmos=88 UHD=94
> 
> 
> Resorted:
> My Bloody Valentine 3D - A/V Rating = 85 from 'M' to '3D'
> Spelling:
> None
> Formatting:
> Added all-in-one: UHD review Ralph did on his intro sticky within a spoiler.
> 
> Capitalized all 3D.
> 
> Removed leading bbcode on Aname of all single quote.
> Example: Aname="3d
> Corrected: Aname=3D
> 
> Added off site hyperlinks to off site Dolby release page as well as DTS:X release page on Aname anchors for added users convenience.
> 
> Added link on upper table for absolute bottom "End". Added link on lower table for absolute top "Top".
> 
> Added fast link far right Top with Edit~PmDb for Ralph: Quick link to Ralph and Lee's On deck sending users to last post on that thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 12:41 PM Friday, March 4, 2016


Greetings,

A very very big thank you Bill! The Database is now user friendly, easy to navigate and professional looking. Don't be a stranger and thanks again for your excellent contribution to the Blu-ray review forum. 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> A very very big thank you Bill! The Database is now user friendly, easy to navigate and professional looking. Don't be a stranger and thanks again for your excellent contribution to the Blu-ray review forum.
> 
> 
> Regards,


I don't wish to get hit by the Milk Truck or anything odd. But you have my email address just in case. 

Shout out to the following members for active or passive learning experience. @kbarnes701~Aname/Jumpto @Mark12547~Table Format @wajo~Table Format/Edit Post link


----------



## Woobieizer

*Good Job Ralph..*

Missed that overlooked but great movie "Youth". so instead of just bringing it up.. I've done the fix. 

Change Log details are HERE

I've often wondered if you wear any kind of Blue blocking glasses so your eyeballs don't get scorched out watching so many movies?


----------



## mjfoster77

I hope it's ok to ask this in here. I'm looking for a list of Bluray's with 7.1 audio. I recently added rear surrounds to my setup and I'm dying to hear the full effect. I've done some google searches but the results are for forums a few years old. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Woobieizer

mjfoster77 said:


> I hope it's ok to ask this in here. I'm looking for a list of Bluray's with 7.1 audio. I recently added rear surrounds to my setup and I'm dying to hear the full effect. I've done some google searches but the results are for forums a few years old. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.


Step One:Search Tags









Step Two: Find Tag or enter a blind search:









Step Three: Bathe in the Luxurious finding:


----------



## Woobieizer

*Another method*

Another method for the movie's Ralph or Lee reviewed but have not been tagged by a user is to use off site links.

In the database Ralph keeps is a link to DTS site









Once on their site use there drop down for audio format









You can see there are a few pages to explore


----------



## mjfoster77

Ahhh..... I did a regular search, didn't see the tag search section. Thanks


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Missed that overlooked but great movie "Youth". so instead of just bringing it up.. I've done the fix.
> 
> Change Log details are HERE
> 
> I've often wondered if you wear any kind of Blue blocking glasses so your eyeballs don't get scorched out watching so many movies?


Greetings,

Not usually but I have become accustomed to the light! Thanks Bill..! 


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Not usually but I have become accustomed to the light! Thanks Bill..!
> 
> 
> Regards,


That's awesome Ralph. But not me.. I must have them. Even have a nickname for them.. 

My Precious


----------



## Woobieizer

*Ralph Potts Movie Database 03312016i*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
Star Wars: The Force Awakens A/V= 97
Fear The Walking Dead: Season 1 (Special Edition) A/V= 87
The Forest A/V= 86
DTS:X:
None
3D:
Point Break 3D A/V= 89
Numbered:
None
Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
See UHD
UHD:
Concussion Ultra HD A/V= 89 Atmos = 86
Resorted:
None
Spelling:
None
Formatting:
None
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
10:24 AM Thursday, March 31, 2016
Potts on Deck




Spoiler


----------



## Woobieizer

*Yikes*

Just one nick that's my fault. It's that update time stamp I put on your format.. You've got this.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
> Star Wars: The Force Awakens A/V= 97
> Fear The Walking Dead: Season 1 (Special Edition) A/V= 87
> The Forest A/V= 86
> DTS:X:
> None
> 3D:
> Point Break 3D A/V= 89
> Numbered:
> None
> Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
> See UHD
> UHD:
> Concussion Ultra HD A/V= 89 Atmos = 86
> Resorted:
> None
> Spelling:
> None
> Formatting:
> None
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 10:24 AM Thursday, March 31, 2016
> Potts on Deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Greetings,

Bill, I just made those additions earlier this morning.. :eeksurprise:


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

Where is *The Hateful Eight* from the database? I looked under the letter *H* and then *T* but couldn't find it. ...Thank you.


----------



## Woobieizer

*Ralph you advised me too not stray too far.. Bob's the man.*



Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Bill, I just made those additions earlier this morning.. :eeksurprise:
> 
> Regards,


We had the same goal this AM.. 

Ralph Potts Movie Database 03312016i.txt
Will fix it without much effort Ralph.




NorthSky said:


> Where is *The Hateful Eight* from the database? I looked under the letter *H* and then *T* but couldn't fit. ...Thank you.


Hey Bob.. long time no see 
All these:


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> We had the same goal this AM..
> 
> Ralph Potts Movie Database 03312016i.txt
> Will fix it without much effort Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bob.. long time no see
> All these:


Greetings,

Done! :smile:

Thanks Bill..!


Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Done! :smile:
> 
> Thanks Bill..!
> 
> 
> Regards,



You're welcome, Bob gets the love..


----------



## NorthSky

I found it: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...ateful-eight-blu-ray-review.html#post42545353 :smile:


----------



## Woobieizer

*Review tags I found a miss...*

Found that I did not tag the latest UHD Peanuts flix

Here's the fixed updated file

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
Tumbledown A/V = 84
The Forest A/V = 86
DTS:X:
None
3D:

Numbered:
None
Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
See UHD
UHD:
The Peanuts Movie Ultra HD A/V = 82
Resorted:
None
Spelling:
None
Formatting:
None
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
11:50 AM Tuesday, April 5, 2016
Potts on Deck


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Thanks so much Bill...! 



Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

♦ http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...orce-awakens-blu-ray-review.html#post42779754 → Not in the database


----------



## Woobieizer

*Edited: Updated with IP Man 3*

Someone slipped the milk truck driver a mickey 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
Star Wars: The Force Awakens A/V= 97
Fear The Walking Dead: Season 1 (Special Edition) A/V= 87
DTS:X:
Ip Man 3 A/V = 90
3D:
Point Break 3D A/V= 89
Numbered:
None
Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
See UHD
UHD:
Concussion Ultra HD A/V= 89 Atmos = 86
Resorted:
DTS:X
Spelling:
The French Connection II
Formatting:
None
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3:44 PM Wednesday, April 6, 2016
Potts on Deck


Just edited in TCP - IP man.. lol


----------



## Woobieizer

*Speaking of Trainwrecks*

se·gue
ˈseɡwā,ˈsā-/
_verb_
verb: *segue*; 3rd person present: *segues*; past tense: *segued*; past participle: *segued*; gerund or present participle: *segueing*


*1*. 
(in music and film) move without interruption from one song, melody, or scene to another.
"allowing one song to segue into the next" ie Trainwreck A/V = 81


Hey Ralph!!
Can you see if perhaps you can get your hands on?

Walk of Shame 2014


----------



## Woobieizer

Ralph my sincere apology.

I had huffed too much KEF Hydro Blaster prior to April 1st and somehow posted two files that were neither inclusive/correct. The one I recommended you use to revert 03312016i.txt is obviously smaller in file size. IE missing something. You, however used the 03312016.txt which was bigger.








I noticed this, on the first post date stamp, but shrugged it off as too much for one day. 

BUT.. the real mistake was mine as I built the next update on a the smaller file (the one missing entries), thus it got applied to the April 5th file. Still smaller, still missing several previously posted, then erased reviews 









Now the error has been corrected on the file side of April 6th with the addition of IP Man 3 DTS:X version
My 'i' suffix is 'incremental' notation between 1st post on thread method. 










The file attached here will be minus the time stamp format chatted *post #253* of 264 Old 03-31-2016, 10:41 AM
You'll also find the Worksheet and Change log text file I mentioned in a post concerning Notepad++


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Ralph my sincere apology.
> 
> I had huffed too much KEF Hydro Blaster prior to April 1st and somehow posted two files that were neither inclusive/correct. The one I recommended you use to revert 03312016i.txt is obviously smaller in file size. IE missing something. You, however used the 03312016.txt which was bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this, on the first post date stamp, but shrugged it off as too much for one day.
> 
> BUT.. the real mistake was mine as I built the next update on a the smaller file (the one missing entries), thus it got applied to the April 5th file. Still smaller, still missing several previously posted, then erased reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the error has been corrected on the file side of April 6th with the addition of IP Man 3 DTS:X version
> My 'i' suffix is 'incremental' notation between 1st post on thread method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The file attached here will be minus the time stamp format chatted *post #253* of 264 Old 03-31-2016, 10:41 AM
> You'll also find the Worksheet and Change log text file I mentioned in a post concerning Notepad++


Greetings,

No worries at all Bill. Thanks..! 


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...834-revenant-blu-ray-review.html#post43373530  
I know; it has been reviewed only 6 days ago ... it should appeared soon in the database. 

* Excellent job Bill; I checked a bunch of BR titles occasionally and none is missing. 
Ralph, what you do is more than awesome...it's super phenomenal! Keep it up.


----------



## Ralph Potts

NorthSky said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...834-revenant-blu-ray-review.html#post43373530
> I know; it has been reviewed only 6 days ago ... it should appeared soon in the database.
> 
> * Excellent job Bill; I checked a bunch of BR titles occasionally and none is missing.
> Ralph, what you do is more than awesome...it's super phenomenal! Keep it up.


Greetings,

Thanks Bob! I will catch the database up this week.. 


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

Bill, this guy...Dolby Atmos → http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o...y-official-avs-forum-review.html#post34485194

* It's not included in the database Dolby Atmos section...only in the 3D section.


----------



## Woobieizer

*asterisk * * fixes, Bob's requests, and interim*

Exam Diff is of the current Post 1 to the interim changes/mods listed below: I bet Ralph is watching something at this very minute... Well it's bagged and tagged for now. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: (NOTE: Movies that are Atmos feature audio were moved into the Atmos subsection.)
Ride Along 2 A/V = 90
Veep The Complete Fourth Season A/V = 84
Krampus A/V = 91
The Revenant A/V = 94
DTS:X:
None
3D:
None
Numbered:
None
Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are both 3D and ATMOS are found in both sections for convenience)
Jupiter Ascending 3D - A/V Rating = 91
See UHD
UHD:
None
Resorted:
DTX:S
Spelling:
None
Formatting:
A Christmas Story - Ultimate Collectior's Edition *72*
Casino Royale Collector's Edition *89*
The Chronicles Of Narnia - The Lion, The Witch, & The Wardrobe *97*
The Chronicles Of Narnia: Prince Caspian*99*
Wall*E A/V = 91
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
10:57 PM Sunday, April 24, 2016
Potts on Deck


----------



## Woobieizer

*Happy Mother's Day*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z: 
Jane Got A Gun A/V = 87
Top Gun 30th Anniversary A/V = 85
The Boy A/V = 88
DTS:X:
None
3D:
None
Numbered:
The 5th Wave A/V = 95
None
Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are either 3D + ATMOS or UHD + ATMOS are found in respective sections for convenience)
The 5th Wave Ultra HD A/V = 79 Atmos=86 UHD=72
None
UHD: 
The 5th Wave Ultra HD A/V = 79 Atmos=86 UHD=72
The Revenant Ultra HD A/V = 94
None
Resorted:
None
Spelling:
None
Formatting:
*Added blu-ray.com 4k link to UHD anchor*
*DTS:X web link updated *
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
9:16 AM Sunday, May 8, 2016
Potts on Deck


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added/Moved A~Z:
> Jane Got A Gun A/V = 87
> Top Gun 30th Anniversary A/V = 85
> The Boy A/V = 88
> DTS:X:
> None
> 3D:
> None
> Numbered:
> The 5th Wave A/V = 95
> None
> Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are either 3D + ATMOS or UHD + ATMOS are found in respective sections for convenience)
> The 5th Wave Ultra HD A/V = 79 Atmos=86 UHD=72
> None
> UHD:
> The 5th Wave Ultra HD A/V = 79 Atmos=86 UHD=72
> The Revenant Ultra HD A/V = 94
> None
> Resorted:
> None
> Spelling:
> None
> Formatting:
> *Added blu-ray.com 4k link to UHD anchor*
> *DTS:X web link updated *
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 9:16 AM Sunday, May 8, 2016
> Potts on Deck


Greetings,

Thanks Bill!!

Regards,


----------



## Woobieizer

*Offline cache update..*



Spoiler



*Greetings,*Edit~PmDb|Race - A/V Rating = 90
The Witch - A/V Rating = 84 
*Blu-Ray Reviews UHD*|Blu Ray 4K Web Listings
Deadpool - A/V Rating = 92
Joy - A/V Rating = 81
*Blu-Ray Reviews DTS:X*|DTS's Web Listings
*Blu-Ray Reviews Atmos*|Dolby's Web Listings
*Thank You For Visiting!*​


​


----------



## Woobieizer

*Offline cache update*



Spoiler



The Finest Hours - A/V Rating = 93
Gods of Egypt - A/V Rating = 87
Journey to Space - A/V Rating = 90
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies - A/V Rating = 89
Risen - A/V Rating = 89


----------



## Woobieizer

*Happy Father's Day... brothers!*

Big update as it includes the duplicate entries of Atmos/UHD/3D/DTS:X that I put catagorize in the database. In other words...

Just a few more redundant entries / plus the new stuff

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Change Log
Added/Moved A~Z:
Ballers The Complete First Season A/V=87
Eddie the Eagle A/V=89
Midnight Special A/V=92
Hello, My Name is Doris A/V=84
Hail, Caesar! A/V=85
Zootopia A/V=96
Games of Thrones Seasons 3 and 4Steelbook A/V=92 Atmos=84
Triple 9 A/V=90
The Confirmation A/V=84
How To Be Single A/V=89
The Finest Hours A/V=93
The Witch A/V = 84
Race A/V = 90
DTS:X:
London Has Fallen A/V=92 DTS:X=Unrated DTS-HD MA=96 
Gods of Egypt Ultra HD A/V=87 UHD=84 DTS:X=90
3D:
Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
Numbered:
None
Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are either 3D + ATMOS or UHD + ATMOS are found in respective sections for convenience)
10 Cloverfield Lane A/V=91 Atmos=88
Star Trek & Star Trek Into Darkness Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=88 Atmos=96 
Games of Thrones Seasons 3 and 4 Steelbook A/V=92 Atmos=84
In the Heart of the Sea Ultra HD A/V=89 UHD=78 Atmos=100 
Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 Atmos=86 UHD=86
Risen Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=84 UHD=94
13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi A/V=98 Atmos=96
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=90 UHD=88
Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
Deadpool Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=92 Atmos=92
UHD:
Star Trek & Star Trek Into Darkness Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=88 Atmos=96 
In the Heart of the Sea Ultra HD A/V=89 UHD=78 Atmos=100 
Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 UHD=80
Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 Atmos=86 UHD=86
Risen Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=84 UHD=94 
Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=90 UHD=88
Gods of Egypt Ultra HD A/V=87 UHD=84 DTS:X=90
Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
Deadpool Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=92 Atmos=92
Joy Ultra HD A/V=81 UHD=80
Resorted:
None
Spelling:
None
Formatting:
None
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3:20 PM Thursday, June 16, 2016
Potts on Deck



Spoiler


----------



## Ralph Potts

Woobieizer said:


> Big update as it includes the duplicate entries of Atmos/UHD/3D/DTS:X that I put catagorize in the database. In other words...
> 
> Just a few more redundant entries / plus the new stuff
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Change Log
> Added/Moved A~Z:
> Ballers The Complete First Season A/V=87
> Eddie the Eagle A/V=89
> Midnight Special A/V=92
> Hello, My Name is Doris A/V=84
> Hail, Caesar! A/V=85
> Zootopia A/V=96
> Games of Thrones Seasons 3 and 4Steelbook A/V=92 Atmos=84
> Triple 9 A/V=90
> The Confirmation A/V=84
> How To Be Single A/V=89
> The Finest Hours A/V=93
> The Witch A/V = 84
> Race A/V = 90
> DTS:X:
> London Has Fallen A/V=92 DTS:X=Unrated DTS-HD MA=96
> Gods of Egypt Ultra HD A/V=87 UHD=84 DTS:X=90
> 3D:
> Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
> Numbered:
> None
> Atmos: (NOTE: Movies that are either 3D + ATMOS or UHD + ATMOS are found in respective sections for convenience)
> 10 Cloverfield Lane A/V=91 Atmos=88
> Star Trek & Star Trek Into Darkness Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=88 Atmos=96
> Games of Thrones Seasons 3 and 4 Steelbook A/V=92 Atmos=84
> In the Heart of the Sea Ultra HD A/V=89 UHD=78 Atmos=100
> Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 Atmos=86 UHD=86
> Risen Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=84 UHD=94
> 13 Hours: The Secret Soldiers of Benghazi A/V=98 Atmos=96
> Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=90 UHD=88
> Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
> Deadpool Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=92 Atmos=92
> UHD:
> Star Trek & Star Trek Into Darkness Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=88 Atmos=96
> In the Heart of the Sea Ultra HD A/V=89 UHD=78 Atmos=100
> Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 UHD=80
> Ghostbusters Ultra HD A/V=86 Atmos=86 UHD=86
> Risen Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=84 UHD=94
> Pride and Prejudice and Zombies Ultra HD A/V=89 Atmos=90 UHD=88
> Gods of Egypt Ultra HD A/V=87 UHD=84 DTS:X=90
> Journey to Space Ultra HD A/V=90 UHD=100 Atmos=80 3D=86
> Deadpool Ultra HD A/V=92 UHD=92 Atmos=92
> Joy Ultra HD A/V=81 UHD=80
> Resorted:
> None
> Spelling:
> None
> Formatting:
> None
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 3:20 PM Thursday, June 16, 2016
> Potts on Deck
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Greetings,

Thank YOU Bill..!!! 


Regards,


----------



## NorthSky

Just a small observation: In the *3D* Blu-ray section, *Dredd 3D* appears twice. The first time is correct (in alphabetic order - "D"), and the second time like below ↓ here:

The Little Mermaid 3D - A/V Rating = 87
Dr. Seuss' The Lorax 3D - A/V Rating = 92
*Dredd 3D - A/V Rating = 88*
Mad Max: Fury Road 3D - A/V Rating = 97

...Which in alphabetic ↑ order - "L"


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*


----------



## wse

Ralph Potts said:


>


THANK YOU absolutely fantastic 

When do you find the time to watch all these movies and write reviews is that your full time job!

I love it!


----------



## wse

Did you ever review BRAVE and Moana

https://www.avforums.com/review/brave-3d-blu-ray-review.4969

https://www.avforums.com/review/moana-blu-ray-review.13530


----------



## wse

Could you please create a list of movies with score of 100 for sound?


----------



## Rgb

wse said:


> THANK YOU absolutely fantastic
> 
> When do you find the time to watch all these movies and write reviews is that your full time job!
> 
> I love it!


Agreed!

I assumed this was Mr Pott's paid gig- if not full time, at least getting a cut of AVS Forum's ad revenue 

But according to this HomeTheater Geeks episode-





this is a labor of love for him 

He gets up in the early morning to start films (I assume before 6a!)

My family/friends/coworkers thought I was THE movie/HT nut when I built my first dedicated basement theater in the late 90's and continually updated through ~2010, but Ralph's picture is shown when you look up HT Geek in the dictionary!


----------



## Rgb

One useful sorting method I've found for films is by year.

Could the production and/or release Year be a sort/Search criteria for these reviews?

Also, links to past year's threads may be nice for the first/sticky post(s):

2015
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o.../2236378-avs-forum-s-top-blu-rays-2015-a.html

2014
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/187-o.../1796425-avs-forum-s-top-blu-rays-2014-a.html

2013
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/301-avs-foruma-articles/1558440-top-blu-rays-2013-a.html

(2012 and before?)

I did a google search to find these. Nice quick lookup resource for those of us who had been out of the loop for a while (for whatever reason- work/life issues) and want to jump back in to "Catch up" on the "best" BluRay releases in recent years (past 5 years or so).


----------



## CountryBumkin

*Sort by Score, add Film Rating (number of Stars awarded)*

Is there anyway to get these reviews sorted by "Score" first, then by Name? 

Also I would like to look at the reviews in order of "stars awarded" - the number of stars (out of five) awarded based on entertainment value. This is usually my first concern (if Ralph gives a movie 4 or 5 stars then it is a must see for me).

Where can I view a list of titles with the "star" rating - ideally being able to sort by number of "Stars" awarded.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Greetings,

Database updated..

Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,

The database has been brought up to date. 


Regards,


----------



## terryscott621

Anyone have the UHD Blu-Ray list in an excel spreadsheet? I'd love to be able to sort these titles. Thanks.


----------



## terryscott621

terryscott621 said:


> Anyone have the UHD Blu-Ray list in an excel spreadsheet? I'd love to be able to sort these titles. Thanks.


 @Ralph Potts I hope you don't mind. I created my own with just the overall rating listed for now. I'll try to update the rest of the spreadsheet when I have a chance. If anybody wants to modify this for their usage, feel free.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,

Up to date..


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,




Regards,


----------



## audioguy

@Ralph Potts

Curious about something. When I select the UHD Category, both John Wick and John Wick 2 show up and both show they are in Atmos. But when I select the Atmos category, only John Wick shows up. What am I doing incorrectly?


----------



## Ralph Potts

audioguy said:


> @Ralph Potts
> 
> Curious about something. When I select the UHD Category, both John Wick and John Wick 2 show up and both show they are in Atmos. But when I select the Atmos category, only John Wick shows up. What am I doing incorrectly?


Greetings,

Nothing. The problem may be that JW2 wasn't cross categorized. Tough to keep up! Sorry..


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,




Regards,


----------



## Bigmoviefan

Ralph Potts said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thank YOU Bill..!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,


Ralph, how can I figure which box set of season 7 of Game of Thrones on BluRay has an Atmos soundtrack ? I have season 1-6 of GoT in Atmos, can not figure how to attain season 7. Can you or anyone help me? Thank you.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,

Updated today. 


Regards,


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,

All caught up! 


Regards,


----------



## wormraper

Bigmoviefan said:


> Ralph, how can I figure which box set of season 7 of Game of Thrones on BluRay has an Atmos soundtrack ? I have season 1-6 of GoT in Atmos, can not figure how to attain season 7. Can you or anyone help me? Thank you.


all variants of season 7 had an Atmos track


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,

Up to date! 


Regards,


----------



## Philnick

With the launch of Disney +, many older films that have never been released on UHD disks are now available to stream in 4K HDR with Dolby Digital Plus Atmos tracks, including _Star Wars_ Episodes I through VII (_The Force Awakens_). Disney has all its own films and the Pixar films up, as well as the whole Marvel catalog, except for the live action _Spider-Man_ films (which belong to Sony). 

And the launch of Apple TV + (a week before Disney +) brought us the beginning of a new speculative fiction series, _For All Mankind_, about what the world would be like if the space race hadn't ended. Why would it keep going? How about if the Soviets landed on the Moon a month before Apollo 11? That's also in 4K HDR with DD+ Atmos.

It would be great if you could begin to review these offerings. I'll say that the original _Star Wars (Episode IV A New Hope)_ looks brand new.

At the very least, I'd love a listing of which of the back catalog items at Disney + have been upgraded to 4K and/or Atmos (which can't be determined except through a system so equipped - signing in through my laptop I'm not shown the specs). A listing of the films' aspect ratios would be nice as well, which they don't show even on a 4K system.

UPDATE: While the "Details" tab does not give information about streaming resolution and audio logged in through their website, it does if you use their Android app! 

I'm still having to go to reviews here or on blu-ray.com to get the aspect ratios, however. This is important information for me, since with my projector, which has a 17:9 aspect ratio, I can toggle a Zoom function to enlarge the whole image to fill the screen horizontally. With 16:9 material that shaves off 6.25% of the image vertically (half of that at the top and half at the bottom), but with letterboxed scope films, what's being shaved off is just part of the black letterbox bars, so it's worth using zoom for a larger image. This does not distort it - it just makes the whole thing bigger.


----------



## Ralph Potts

*Database Updated*

Greetings,

Up to Date! 


Regards,


----------



## John^Galt

Ralph,

I was surprised I didn't find a review of the 2004 Film, CRASH, in the database. Perhaps I just missed finding it (?).

Given it won an Oscar for Best Picture, and a controversial one at that, I was hoping to get your read on it. Or your overall thoughts of the film itself if you saw, but didn't review. Thank you.....


----------



## Ralph Potts

John^Galt said:


> Ralph,
> 
> I was surprised I didn't find a review of the 2004 Film, CRASH, in the database. Perhaps I just missed finding it (?).
> 
> Given it won an Oscar for Best Picture, and a controversial one at that, I was hoping to get your read on it. Or your overall thoughts of the film itself if you saw, but didn't review. Thank you.....


Greetings,

John, I didn't review its Blu-ray release but, own the original DVD. I haven't seen it in some time now but, recall it to be poignant and powerful in its themes and performances.


Regards,


----------



## Philnick

Are the links for the database broken? I just tried a few and they all led to a "can't find that page" response.

NEVERMIND: I just found the warning note at the top of the first page and found the film I was looking for by searching by its title in "this forum."


----------



## Steve544

Good afternoon Ralph....I don't know whether you've seen it or plan on reviewing it or not, but one of the very best films I have watched this year has been Russell Crowe's film 'Unhinged'. It is truly a 'on the edge of your seat' film. Watched it today for the 2nd time to show for my buddy who said it was his best of the year. Not to be missed.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Steve544 said:


> Good afternoon Ralph....I don't know whether you've seen it or plan on reviewing it or not, but one of the very best films I have watched this year has been Russell Crowe's film 'Unhinged'. It is truly a 'on the edge of your seat' film. Watched it today for the 2nd time to show for my buddy who said it was his best of the year. Not to be missed.



Greetings,

I requested it for review Steve but, the studio didn't forward review copies to writers. I have seen it and didn't fine it quite as enjoyable as you. I am glad to hear that you really like it.  


Regards,


----------



## anjunadeep

Steve544 said:


> Good afternoon Ralph....I don't know whether you've seen it or plan on reviewing it or not, but one of the very best films I have watched this year has been Russell Crowe's film 'Unhinged'. It is truly a 'on the edge of your seat' film. Watched it today for the 2nd time to show for my buddy who said it was his best of the year. Not to be missed.


I didn't like how much I was rooting for Russell Crowe haha. The actress was really bad in it but overall it was fun. I think it's a movie that is going to yield pretty polar responses depending on what people are looking for. I actually saw it streaming and have it on my list to get the UHD of because I think it has some pretty good rewatchability.


----------



## rafiks

is there a spreadsheet view of the database?


----------



## Mike Lang

Philnick said:


> Are the links for the database broken? I just tried a few and they all led to a "can't find that page" response.
> 
> NEVERMIND: I just found the warning note at the top of the first page and found the film I was looking for by searching by its title in "this forum."


This fell through several cracks with the dev team but they were able to get the links working again this morning!


----------



## Philnick

Mike Lang said:


> This fell through several cracks with the dev team but they were able to get the links working again this morning!


Thanks! 

And I see they also stopped making the many-screens-long review from the first page repeat on every page after it, like a running header. Hooray!


----------



## Mike Lang

Philnick said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I see they also stopped making the many-screens-long review from the first page repeat on every page after it, like a running header. Hooray!


I'm not sure what you looked at that made you think so but that one is still on the to-do list.


----------



## Philnick

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not sure what you looked at that made you think so but that one is still on the to-do list.


I guess you're right - I didn't see that on the page I was replying to, but that wasn't a review thread.


----------



## Mike Lang

Philnick said:


> I guess you're right - I didn't see that on the page I was replying to, but that wasn't a review thread.


I’ll still be fighting for it to get done though. 😎


----------



## Philnick

For anyone following this discussion, a hack I've come up with to deal with the "review as running page header" annoyance in trying to follow a review thread is simply to press Control-F and have your browser search for the word Replies.

That will take you to the first reply on the page.


----------



## Mike Lang

Philnick said:


> For anyone following this discussion, a hack I've come up with to deal with the "review as running page header" annoyance in trying to follow a review thread is simply to press Control-F and have your browser search for the word Replies.
> 
> That will take you to the first reply on the page.


I think you'll like next week's update.


----------



## Philnick

Mike Lang said:


> I think you'll like next week's update.


I read this in the morning but missed the reference to "next week" so I was disappointed when I checked out a review tonight. Please alert me by replying to this post when that update has been done!


----------



## Mike Lang

Philnick said:


> I read this in the morning but missed the reference to "next week" so I was disappointed when I checked out a review tonight. Please alert me by replying to this post when that update has been done!


Here's your alert.


----------



## Philnick

Mike Lang said:


> Here's your alert.


Thanks - and I see that the change leaves the "running page header" there but a page jump takes you to where my search trick would have - I guess they used the same approach.


----------



## Ralph Potts

Mike Lang said:


> Here's your alert.



Greetings,

Thanks Mike!

Regards,


----------



## BMLocal175

Is this list going to be updated again?


----------



## snash22

BMLocal175 said:


> Is this list going to be updated again?


I really don’t know why this thread is pinned.


----------



## Ralph Potts

BMLocal175 said:


> Is this list going to be updated again?





snash22 said:


> I really don’t know why this thread is pinned.



Greetings,

It got way off track with the change over to the new forum layout/software. By the time it was corrected things were way behind and frankly, I don't have the time to update it. I apologize for that. You can use the forum search at the top of each page to locate review though. Just be sure to enter Ultra HD or Blu-ray Review along with the title.

Regards,


----------



## squared80

Ralph... any progress putting all your scores for sound, video, 3D, etc., for these movies into a sortable Excel file or the like? Would be amazing. Hell... I'd pay money just to be able to view it. Just a thought.


----------

